# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

O dia acabou com 35mm e o mês com cerca de 140mm.

Menos mal pelo que se previa há 15 dias atrás.

Agora é ver se orientamos Março nestes próximos dias!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

Bem vindos a março, com chuva moderada, estava a ver que não vinha!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mar 2018 às 02:52)

Sem dúvida, um belo início de Março. 



Neste momento, aguaceiros fortes de curta duração e de notar o aparecimento do vento, que se faz ouvir e bem pela primeira vez desde que começou este evento.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 06:46)

Bom dia,
e como chove, por vezes forte, de forma contínua, sigo com *26.8 mm* acumulados 

11.9ºc actuais, pressão ainda em queda com *978.3 hpa.*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2018 às 06:50)

Dilúvio


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2018 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
A noite foi de chuva moderada a forte, agora parou e o vento acalmou um pouco.
Sigo com 11.3°C


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2018 às 07:51)

Bom dia!

É desta?

Hoje vou ter olhos no céu para o fim da tarde, os modelos preveem cota 400-500 para esta zona ao final da tarde, será que vou ver um ou outro aguaceiro de neve?


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2018 às 08:26)

Manhã de chuva com vento moderado. A temperatura situa-se nos 12 graus, HR 92% e 986 PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2018 às 08:28)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> É desta?
> 
> Hoje vou ter olhos no céu para o fim da tarde, os modelos preveem cota 400-500 para esta zona ao final da tarde, será que vou ver um ou outro aguaceiro de neve?


Estava mesmo a pensar nisso parece haver excelentes condições  para nevar acima dos 400 m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (1 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

A destacar a pressão 977.8 hPa.
Sigo com 6,8mm, noite bastante calma.


----------



## srr (1 Mar 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Ja posso fazer o Resumo de JAN + FEV = Soma 93 mm.

Para terem um ideia em 2013 no mesmo período somou 200 mm.

Agora chove, espero que Março nos tire da seca.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2018 às 09:12)

12.0°C 
88%
*27mm *


----------



## ampa62 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:49)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui choveu quase toda a noite. 
10.1ºC e 34.8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Boas, 

a chuva continua, *31 mm* acumulados. 

Este evento rendeu até ao momento *113,2 mm* 

Bastante escuro a SW.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Bastante chuva a caminho, pelo radar  nota-se bem o centro da depressão a aproximar-se.

*976.5 hpa *e a descer.

*33.6 mm* acumulados.

Vento com rajadas de SW.​


----------



## ampa62 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Chove intensamente....48.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

Snifa disse:


> Bastante chuva a caminho, pelo radar  nota-se bem o centro da depressão a aproximar-se.
> 
> *976.5 hpa *e a descer.
> 
> ...


Estou na zona de Canidelo à espera que algo aconteça

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (1 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Por aqui a pressão já sobe, sendo mínimo registado de 977.5hPa.
Sigo com 11.9mm, rajada max. 48.3km/h


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

Boas a todos.
Por Braga tem chovido copiosamente desde as primeiras horas da manhã.
Resultado: Inundações nos locais habituais. Tem havido várias ocorrências.
Rio Este já leva um bom caudal também.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

974.8 hPa e 59.9 mm acumulados. Hoje a chuva só parou de madrugada durante 6 minutos.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Base de nuvens suspeita a oeste da granja, vila nova de gaia agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Agora a Sul de Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Temporal pelo Porto, chuva intensa, vento e algum frio.

*41.2 mm* acumulados 

10.3ºc actuais.

Dia de Inverno como deve ser.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Mar 2018 às 13:06)

Chuva forte por aqui, hoje vai nos 47,2mm. O vento está a aumentar bastante de intensidade neste últimos minutos. Neste três dias acumulou 120,3mm.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Muita chuva e vento á passagem da frente há pouco! A temperatura vai caindo bastante também


----------



## dopedagain (1 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

temperatura em queda, 3 Graus em 1h. 35mm acumulados dentro de horas teremos neve a cotas baixas no minho! e o nevão a cotas medias altas até quinta feira pode ter proporções épicas!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:14)

Contentor tombado na cidade de Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (1 Mar 2018 às 14:15)

A julgar pelas imagens de radar, parece que vamos ter algumas células durante a tarde.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde
Um inverno à maneira 
Vento de SW moderado, chuva moderada 
Temperatura 10.6
HR 93%
hPa 973


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Entretanto vento rodou para NW moderado


----------



## Macuser (1 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Vivo mesmo perto do Rio Este, Perto da "Ponte Pedrinha"... Vou ver se consigo umas fotos... 

Trovoada é que NIX....

------------------



RamalhoMR disse:


> Boas a todos.
> Por Braga tem chovido copiosamente desde as primeiras horas da manhã.
> Resultado: Inundações nos locais habituais. Tem havido várias ocorrências.
> Rio Este já leva um bom caudal também.


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Chuva moderada a forte pelas 12:00 e até às 13:30 sensivelmente. Com vento também moderado a forte. Houve uma acalmia e agora parece vir nova carga a caminho.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Guedes 114 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Neste momento pelo Porto...
Temperatura *10.6º (em Queda) 9.7º (16:39)*
Temperatura aparente *7.2º (em Queda) 6.7 (16:39)*
Ponto de orvalho *8.3º (em Queda) 7.2 (16:39)*
Humidade *87% (em Queda) 84% (16:39)*
hPa *985.51 (em Subida) 988.2 (16.39)*
hPa mínima *976,3*
Chuva *39,7 mm - 40.1 mm (16:39)*
Rajada máxima *61,1 Km/h *


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

Temperatura a descer em "escadinha" á medida que entra o ar frio em altura, aguaceiros bem aquém do que pensava não passam de ecos amarelos  T.Atual: *8.5ºC*


----------



## Stinger (1 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Serra de santa justa


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Boas,

aguaceiro há minutos que trouxe alguma saraiva muito míuda.

*42.4 mm* acumulados, bem mais frio com 8.7ºc actuais e vento por vezes forte, sensação térmica muito baixa .

A pressão está em subida rápida com  991.1 hpa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Lá se vai a neve.... 

5,5º, 15mm acumulados, nao vai haver precipitaçao praticamente, e nem frio aqui


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 17:57)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Lá se vai a neve....
> 
> 5,5º, 15mm acumulados, nao vai haver precipitaçao praticamente, e nem frio aqui


Frio há, não há é aguaceiros para baixar a temperatura, o que aliás se nota bem aqui, sigo com *8.9ºC* pois não chove decentemente há horas...mas em principio haverá aguaceiros até meio da madrugada


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

*7.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:51)




----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Os ribeiros/rios nesta zona vão igual!
___________________________

Sigo com *6.5ºC* e céu pouco nublado, luar brilhante


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

A pressão tem se mantido baixa desde ontem, variando entre 990 mbar e os 976 mbar.

Neste momento já é bem sentida a descida da temperatura pela circulação de ar vinda de norte.

Neste momento 9,4ºC e 992 mbar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> Os ribeiros/rios nesta zona vão igual!
> ___________________________
> 
> Sigo com *6.5ºC* e céu pouco nublado, luar brilhante



Aqui pela minha zona apenas os rios que nascem na Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros já levam um caudal mais intenso, porque de resto os terrenos ainda agora estão a começar a ficar saturados.
Neste 3 dias o acumulado deve de andar próximo dos 65 mm.


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Parece que a chuva vai dar umas horas de tréguas, mas amanhã de tarde deve haver novo agravamento das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Ainda 5,3º e sem chuva.

Não espero neve já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

*Em Celorico de Basto*


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

Por aqui 4,5º e há pouco água-neve, 90% água, 10% neve. Agora não vejo mais aguaceiros


----------



## martinus (1 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Cuidado! Ainda aqui há uns anos morreu um homem nessa zona ao atravessar a ponte!



Macuser disse:


> Vivo mesmo perto do Rio Este, Perto da "Ponte Pedrinha"... Vou ver se consigo umas fotos...


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Por aqui 8 graus, 39% HR e 1000PA. O vento é friooooo e moderado a forte, o céu apresenta algumas abertas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Por aqui 4,5º e há pouco água-neve, 90% água, 10% neve. Agora não vejo mais aguaceiros


Calma pah! Os aguaceiros surgem literalmente do nada já deu para reparar!  Por aqui já não chove há muito e até já há alguma inversão, 4°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Bem...estava à  espera de bem mais a nível de precipitação!

Sigo com uns frescos 6°c céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2018 às 23:03)

Nada de precipitação, sigo com 4,9%, 80% HR e céu pouco nublado. 16,5mm acumulados.

Em Barrosas, Felgueiras segundo info que recebi na minha página de Facebook terá nevado durante 5 mins.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Algumas descargas eletricas na zona do Gerês

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Boas

Por aqui dia de chuva durante a manhã acompanhada de muito vento e tarde calma com abertas, e já mais frio

Acumulado em Ovar é de *12,5mm*, penso que aqui deve ter chovido um pouco mais mesmo assim, os aguaceiros desviaram-se todos de lá durante a noite mas alguns ainda chegaram aqui
Por agora frio, vento fraco a moderado e tudo calmo... Aguardo por mais animação


----------



## SLM (1 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Grande trovão em Fafe! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Lopes45 (1 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Nada de precipitação, sigo com 4,9%, 80% HR e céu pouco nublado. 16,5mm acumulados.
> 
> Em Barrosas, Felgueiras segundo info que recebi na minha página de Facebook terá nevado durante 5 mins.


Ui por volta de que horas?


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

Vi um belo raio agora a norte. Filmei e tudo! 


Brutal a luz do luar a iluminar a célula!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi um belo raio agora a norte. Filmei e tudo!
> 
> 
> Brutal a luz do luar a iluminar a célula!


Sabes o que te digo, estás localizado no melhor spot do Norte. Ainda podemos aguardar a tua filmagem hoje?

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 00:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi um belo raio agora a norte. Filmei e tudo!
> 
> 
> Brutal a luz do luar a iluminar a célula!


Quero ver! Deve estar espectacular !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Mar 2018 às 00:22)

Raio a Sul! 
Temp 9.6°C
Hr 68%
hPa 990


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sabes o que te digo, estás localizado no melhor spot do Norte. Ainda podemos aguardar a tua filmagem hoje?
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk





joselamego disse:


> Quero ver! Deve estar espectacular !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Foi com o telemóvel, não se vê nada de especial mas vou pôr aqui. 


Só vi um. Células muito localizadas e dispersam rapidamente.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Mar 2018 às 00:45)

Dia 1 encerrado com 69.6 mm. Nada mau.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Nao me aprecebi de ter chovido de noite, agora céu nublado e 4°C.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia.

Ontem estive _off-line_...
De madrugada não me apercebi de precipitação.
A esta hora estou com céu encoberto e aparenta chegar a qualquer momento precipitação.
Parece-me que a zona minhota já estará com chuva nesta altura.
O vento sopra fraco mas conjugado com a temperatura baixa aumenta bem a sensação de frio.
Ontem tive um *acumulado* de *35,8 mm*.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva este novo dia...

*Tactual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Belo começo de dia, com chuva suave a intensificar se . Promete.

Ontem somei 11mm. (no pluviométro) mas como era aguaceiros não é muito representativo .

Nuns sítios deve ter ultrapassado bastante e noutros menos.

Já dá gosto ver tudo mais verdinho. ( ja andava farto de amarelo e castanho)

Agora falta os rios e Ribeiros começarem a fluir com bons caudais, para o peixe subir o Tejo e Desovar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

Levantou-se uma ventania!

Rajada de *80km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

Começa a ficar perigoso andar na rua, tudo abana!
Rajada de *100km/h* há pouco, mar completamente picado


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a ficar perigoso andar na rua, tudo abana!
> Rajada de *100km/h* há pouco, mar completamente picado


Aqui nada se mexe  Céu muito nublado e as superfícies secas, aguardo boa chuva hoje de tarde e quem sabe


----------



## dj_teko (2 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

Isto está para o perigoso andar lá fora


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Este Evento devia ter um topico como antigamente :-).

http://www.radiocampanario.com/ulti...acao-do-campeonato-das-profissoes-em-beja-1-2

Vento forte ontem em BEJA.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

O carro anda ao zig zags

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (2 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

Chuvada monumental aqui na Maia! Até faz fumo no chão!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

Boa tarde! 
Chuva e vento moderado  
Esta se a preparar uma tarde de inverno


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2018 às 13:30)

Chuva puxada a muito vento


----------



## martinus (2 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

Cena fora do comum aqui. Se tivesse com tempo tirava uma fotografia. Há partes da estrada que aparentam estar secas. Deve ser de algum vento e um bocadito de sol que deu de manhã.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

Chove forte!
Rajadas de vento a aumentar de intensidade, estão 14°C.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

Chove forte!
Rajadas de vento a aumentar de intensidade, estão 14°C.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Chuva intensa e fortes rajadas de vento pelo Porto neste momento.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Boa chuvada por aqui! Nada de granizo


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Já chove bem e trovão mesmo agora!

Edit: que chuvada acompanhada de bastante vento!


----------



## dlourenco (2 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

Células potentes a entrar em Esposende


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Confirmo.
Chuva e Trovoada por Braga neste momento


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Aguaceiros fortes, até fazem fumo! E vento por vezes forte!!

Pelas 13:00 o cenário era este para norte.







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Por aqui também choveu bem e ouvi vários trovões, mas nada de especial. Acho que passou a norte.


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2018 às 14:07)

Neste momento chuva torrencial


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

Algumas fotos de ao bocado na VCI zona do Parque da Cidade do Porto, Nó da Foz.
















E também na zona da bricodepot em Canidelo






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (2 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Por Aveiro vento moderado com rajadas fortes, muito nublado e com períodos de chuva.
Parece que a tarde se vai manter assim.


----------



## qwerl (2 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Boas

A reportar de Canelas,  aguaceiros curtos mas fortes e uma grande ventania, as rajadas de vento seguramente andarão perto dos 100km/h


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

Como chove acompanhado de cada rajada! 9.7mm acumulados e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## rokleon (2 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Rajadas muito fortes por cá


----------



## dj_teko (2 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Esta bem picadinho


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Muito atividade pelo Norte hoje. Um pouco disperso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Todos os lados a levarem com células fortes, trovoada e afins e eu aqui com uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados...enfim tenho mesmo de me resignar á pasmaceira habitual desta zona  Destaque de hoje está no vento, forte que chegue


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

Em Vale de Cambra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (2 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Todos os lados a levarem com células fortes, trovoada e afins e eu aqui com uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados...enfim tenho mesmo de me resignar á pasmaceira habitual desta zona  Destaque de hoje está no vento, forte que chegue



Igual aqui, uns aguaceiros ao inicio da tarde e nada mais, ainda não vi uma única trovoada este ano, o vento é que esteve muito forte mas também já está a abrandar, 

O acumulado da estaçao do @Joaopaulo diz tudo... 1,3mm


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

Uma imagem da refletividade das células
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui depois de uma manhã bastante calma, eis que a partir das 13h o vento começou a soprar moderado e com rajadas, do quadrante *SSO*.
Não é um vento constante, há períodos de acalmia. Até ao momento *vento médio máximo* de *40,7 km\h* e *rajada máxima* de *59,0 km\h*.
A* temperatura* esteve baixa de madrugada mas foi subindo até às *13.20h: 13,3ºC*. A partir daí, com a entrada do vento e dos aguaceiros (fracos e moderados, CURTOS) começou em lenta descida. Está nos *11,6ºC*, com *Hr* de *90%*.
O *acumulado* de hoje está baixinho... *5,1 mm*.

Desde 1 de janeiro contabilizo 26 dias de chuva (com acumulado > 1 mm) e 35 dias secos (incluindo acumulados < 1 mm).
O *total de precipitação* de 2018 está nos *475,8 mm*.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Está muito vento por aqui, acompanhado de curtos aguaceiros moderados.
Tarde animada pelo norte e centro, ainda espero que a trovoada me faça uma visitinha.


----------



## supercell (2 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

Pelo radar vem lá mais uma ronda para a zona Norte.
Por aqui está sol e vento moderado.


----------



## Stinger (2 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

Relataram flocos no marques ... True or false ?


----------



## Intruso (2 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

Saraivada no Palácio de Cristal!


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Granizo pelo Porto, algumas pedras do tamanho de ervilhas ! 

Impressionante o barulho.


----------



## Intruso (2 Mar 2018 às 17:50)

Snifa disse:


> Granizo pelo Porto, algumas pedras do tamanho de ervilhas !
> 
> Impressionante o barulho.


Consegues ver que temperatura temos no Porto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento em Rio Tinto, com granizo à mistura. Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão pelo meio.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

Stinger disse:


> Relataram flocos no marques ... True or false ?



Completamente falso, caíram foi pedras de granizo enormes, algumas eram do tamanho de ervilhas ou até ligeiramente maiores, que barulheira...


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

Foto tirada agora mesmo tinha acabado de cair um aguaceiro forte.







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Parece que temos uma wall cloud a oeste da Foz do Douro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Fotos tiradas pelas 16:30.


























Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Grande raio agora mesmo, na foz do douro


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2018 às 18:05)

Trovada a Oeste


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (2 Mar 2018 às 18:05)

Verdadeiro dilúvio agora junto à estação de comboios de Braga.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

Ainda consegui captar alguma coisa já na parte final e com menos intensidade.



EDIT: está a trovejar neste momento


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Que dilúvio por aqui! Acompanhado de granizo e de alguma trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Que dilúvio agora e com trovoada a acompanhar...


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Snifa disse:


> Granizo pelo Porto, algumas pedras do tamanho de ervilhas !
> 
> Impressionante o barulho.



Boa tarde,

Na parte ocidental da cidade não chegou a precipitar nada nessa ocasião.

Era este o aspecto da cumulus congestus momentos antes (17:48) de descarregar aí:


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Na parte ocidental da cidade não chegou a precipitar nada nessa ocasião.
> 
> Era este o aspecto da cumulus congestus momentos antes (17:48) de descarregar aí:




Está a repetir-se outra a caminho…


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Chuvisca por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Bela torre agora a SW, antes estava assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Na parte ocidental da cidade não chegou a precipitar nada nessa ocasião.
> 
> Era este o aspecto da cumulus congestus momentos antes (17:48) de descarregar aí:



Não tive essa visão, talvez por a célula ter passado aqui por cima, mas a imagem do radar não engana:






Eco roxo, correspondendo ( provavelmente) ao início da granizada com pedras enormes, se durasse mais tempo fazia estragos, pena não ter captado tudo pois era digno de se ver e ouvir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:28)




----------



## qwerl (2 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Claro que fui ficar no único sítio desta linha de instabilidade onde não choveu nada, que fiasco de dia, passou tudo o lado, agora está céu limpo lol


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

Mais logo meto fotos, valeu a pena eu ir caçar para a foz do Douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Paelagius disse:


> Está a repetir-se outra a caminho…



Cheguei a ver uma descarga intra-nuvem mas, com muita pena minha, não consegui registá-la para partilhar convosco.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

Finalmente alguma animação, vi 1 raio intra-nuvem e 2 nuvem-solo há pouco, ainda registei um na foto abaixo. Aguaceiro forte sem granizo seguido de outro moderado com granizo (pouco) . Temperatura caiu para os 10 graus.  Desculpem esta qualidade da treta mas é o que há:


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Caiu granizo durante a passagem da célula (durante 3 min)..agora acalmou.
Também ouvi um trovão.
Já deu para alegrar a tarde.


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Resumo do dia até agora: foi mais o tempo que não choveu do que aquele que esteve a chover, mas quando chovia até fumo fazia (deu para limpar a terra que as caleiras da casa tinha, incrível o que os pássaros deixam lá, mas pronto agora está tudo limpo).

Há pouco o cenário era este:


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mais logo meto fotos, valeu a pena eu ir caçar para a foz do Douro
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk



Xô (daqui para fora)!  Ainda assim tiveste de procurar abrigo, por algumas vezes, dos aguaceiros.

O aviso amarelo relativo à chuva acompanhada de trovoada, finda daqui por duas horas. Deposito ainda confiança no que se avizinha e que podemos ver na imagem de radar.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

A oeste da Aguda em vila nova de gaia observo celula em desenvolvimento no mar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Clarões a este daqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

jonas disse:


> Clarões a este daqui.


O mesmo. Acho que apanhei um em foto.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:07)

jonas disse:


> Clarões a este daqui.


Estás onde? Estou no tele

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

Tímido relâmpago intra-nuvem a SSE há cerca de 15 min :


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

A Oeste da Aguda, VNG agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

Boa tarde
O destaque até ao momento vai para o vento que chegou em rajada aos 63km/h.
Precipitação: 7,8mm


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estás onde? Estou no tele
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Estou no tablet, não consigo tirar fotografias em condições...


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial! 17,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

Boa noite.

Olha que bom! Há quem tenha registado trovoada e granizo. 
Por aqui nada disso. Nada.
Só a chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros moderados\fracos apareceu.
E o vento, que soprou forte ao início\meio da tarde, acalmou um pouco, soprando agora fraco a moderado.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *10,4 mm*.
O *total parcial do ano hidrológico* é agora de *944,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 91%*​
Edição: Em relação às próximas horas\noite: Não me parece que as condições sejam boas para células mais fortes se formarem. A zona que assinalo na imagem está bastante "limpa", numa faixa de ar um pouco mais seco do que as zonas logo acima e abaixo da mesma, nas quais ainda se vão formando boas células...
Pode ser que esteja enganadinho...


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 20:09)

Pelas 19:00 o vento foi tão forte que não conseguia fechar a porta do carro. Aquela rajada durou uns segundos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Clarões a SW!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Já vi uns quantos aqui de Aveiro para Norte. Há quanto tempo!


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Paelagius disse:


> Cheguei a ver uma descarga intra-nuvem mas, com muita pena minha, não consegui registá-la para partilhar convosco.





c0ldPT disse:


> Tímido relâmpago intra-nuvem a SSE há cerca de 15 min :



Fantástica!  Terá sido algo assim que vi hoje de tarde, ainda à luz do dia. Mas esta, por ser à noite… Gostei muito


----------



## rokleon (2 Mar 2018 às 20:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Já vi uns quantos aqui de Aveiro para Norte. Há quanto tempo!


Na minha zona


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Olhem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:03)

Uau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Claroes a SSE

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

Cadencia de claroes 15 em 15 segundos

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Fim do dia com aguaceiro moderado e algum granito (pouca duração)
E a minha amada trovoada


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:19)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Fim do dia com aguaceiro moderado e algum *granito* (pouca duração)
> E a minha amada trovoada



deve ter doido


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

david 6 disse:


> deve ter doido


Ahh pessoal do sul!  Até pode ter sido erro mas aqui no norte as pessoas costumam chamar granito ao granizo em tom do gozo


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ahh pessoal do sul!  Até pode ter sido erro mas aqui no norte as pessoas costumam chamar granito ao granizo em tom do gozo



ah não sabia


----------



## tesla (2 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

Miguel96 disse:


> Uau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Levei com essa... Largou granizo de 4/5cms 

EDIT: pensando bem, nem tanto lol.. talvez uns 2 cm. Mais ou menos o tamanho de uma moeda de 1 euro.. mesmo assim é do maior que já vi


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

tesla disse:


> Levei com essa... Largou granizo de 4/5cms
> 
> EDIT: pensando bem, nem tanto lol.. talvez uns 2 cm. Mais ou menos o tamanho de uma moeda de 1 euro.. mesmo assim é do maior que já vi


Não há fotos?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Por VC vento moderado e algumas abertas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Atenção Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim, pode surgir algum fenomeno extremo de vento neste momento






Editado, fortaleceu mesmo à beira da Povoa do Varzim


----------



## Carlos Seabra (2 Mar 2018 às 23:58)

Que aguaceiro monumental de granizo bem no centro de Paços de Ferreira há coisa de 5 minutos... Surgiu muito de repente e durou uns 20-30 segundos. Neste momento, de regresso a chuva fraca.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 00:26)

Agora perto de Aveiro


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Aguaceiro monumental de granizo à alguns minutos, deixou a rua toda branca já com um tamanho considerável. Já nem me lembro da última vez que vi a rua cheia de granizo.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Mar 2018 às 00:30)

Braga, ha minutos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Mar 2018 às 00:33)

Saraivada por Braga-Gualtar á coisa de minutos atrás acompanhada também por alguma trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Resumo do Dia pela foz do Douro, mais precisamente em Canidelo, VNG(praia).

Ao final da tarde estava assim a Sul da Foz do Douro






A Este 






Já ao anoitecer, na praia da Aguda, Vila Nova de Gaia

Tentativa de Wall cloud falhada a oeste






Resumo do Dia
Vi trovoada na zona da Foz do Douro e a este de Espinho pelas 21:15h.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Relâmpago agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mar 2018 às 00:46)

Trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Interessante noite, as célula já ganham força em terra, sem estarmos à espera


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2018 às 00:49)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada


Boa Noite. Acordei agora mesmo com um valente estrondo. Deve ter caído algo nas proximidades. De momento tudo calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa Noite. Acordei agora mesmo com um valente estrondo. Deve ter caído algo nas proximidades. De momento tudo calmo.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2018 às 00:51)

Mais um valente aguaceiro de granizo, voltou a pôr a rua um pouco branca. Este já não foi tão intenso como o outro.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Mar 2018 às 00:51)

Isto hoje anda activo por estas bandas.
Novamente assim do nada, chuva granizo e trovoada.


----------



## martinus (3 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Forte aguaceiro, está a ameaçar nova camada de saraiva.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2018 às 01:23)

Deixo aqui as fotos e vídeo do primeiro aguaceiro de granizo que foi o mais intenso dos dois. O segundo vídeo é do segundo aguaceiro. Deixo também a imagem da radar na altura em que passaram por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Mar 2018 às 01:58)

Trovão!


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2018 às 02:03)

Já dei conta de 3 clarões por aqui


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Mar 2018 às 02:09)

Carga pesada a caminho...


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2018 às 02:16)

Tudo a passar-me ao lado… Só clarões! Nem a máquina regista a não ser o reflexo nas janelas… Por aqui, sigo com uma aberta, à semelhança do que aconteceu durante a tarde intervalada com aguaceiros, e um luar para admirar.


----------



## huguh (3 Mar 2018 às 02:34)

vamos ver se ainda chega alguma coisa a estes lados


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2018 às 05:16)

Trovão a cerca de 5mns c/ a passagem de algum aguaceiro mas de momento tudo calmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mar 2018 às 05:22)

Trovão monumental há pouco. Estremeceu com tudo! 

Seguido depois de um aguaceiro torrencial. Bela madrugada


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2018 às 05:52)

Boa noite,

Acordei com a trovoada. A chuva é tanta que chega para cobrir a iluminação da outra margem do rio Douro.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 06:26)

Acordei agora com trovoada aqui em Espinho. Bem potente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (3 Mar 2018 às 07:19)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Acordei com a trovoada. A chuva é tanta que chega para cobrir a iluminação da outra margem do rio Douro.


também ouvi


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2018 às 08:29)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também foi uma noite interessante, choveu, trovejou, caiu granizo... 
Agora uma acalmia, o céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2018 às 08:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Atenção Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim, pode surgir algum fenomeno extremo de vento neste momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não me apercebi de nada à exceção do vento moderado... Por aqui não se passou nada... A zona da Póvoa, em particular A-ver-o-mar é um pouco mais propícia a eventos extremos, não sei porquê.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
noite com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, granizo e alguma trovoada 

*11.4 mm* acumulados, 11.4ºc actuais.

Rain rate máximo de *229.4 mm/h* pelas 05:40 h, foi uma chuvada monumental 

Neste momento, bastante escuro a SW.

*144,4 mm *acumulados até ao momento neste evento


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 09:28)

Grande chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 09:33)

Gotas enormes, chove torrencialmente, acumulado a disparar rapidamente  

*15.2 mm.*


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Belo aguaceiro, agora na parte final tinha umas minúsculas pedras de saraiva, o acumulado subiu para os *17.4 mm*, foram *6 mm *num curto espaço de tempo. 

10.7ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Boa noite de aguaceiros e trovoada! 
Já se está a preparar outro


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

A responsável 
Já passou...


----------



## tugaafonso (3 Mar 2018 às 10:13)

Em Lousada, chove torrencialmente nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

Mas que bela noite de chIva venti e trovoada.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia, isto é que foi uma madrugada, 5 e tal acordo com trovões fortes e granizo violento, pelo menos pelo barulho...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2018 às 11:00)

Monumental chuvada há já alguns minutos! 
Curioso que a célula que a trouxe não prometia muito. O tamanho, de facto, não é tudo...


----------



## qwerl (3 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Depois do dia de ontem que foi fraquinho por aqui, a noite foi um pouco melhor, de madrugada passou um aguaceiro forte com saraiva e trovoada à mistura
Uma estação aqui perto acumulou* 6,6mm
*
Por agora céu muito nublado e vento moderado a anunciar a chegada da chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Oh, mas que belas surpresas tivemos esta noite.
Ontem fiz uma análise, baseada na existência de pouca humidade a caminho do continente.
Mas eis que o passar das horas resolve dar uma volta aquilo que parecia estar mais ou menos estabelecido: uma noite calma (ou pelo menos o seu início).
A meteorologia por vezes gosta de nos pregar pequenas partidas...
Como já referiram as células ganhavam expressão apenas ao chegar a terra (algumas mesmo já em terra).
Não existiam muitas evidências, pelo menos saídas da análise às imagens de satélite.
Ainda há muito a aprender, a dinâmica da atmosfera é complexa.

Quanto à zona, caíram alguns aguaceiros, por vezes com granizo.
O *acumulado* está nos *15,7 mm*.
O vento foi mais notório nas primeiras horas da madrugada, com rajadas fortes (RajMáx: 55,8 km\h).
*
Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Mais uma chuvada há pouco, o acumulado está nos *21 mm*


----------



## Francisco Afonso (3 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Bem, que noite que foi. Acordei com um raio que  queimou o exaustor. Foi um susto valente mas valeu a pena. Passou há poucos minutos outro aguaceiro e agora abriu um bocado


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Que lindo... 





E vem a caminho...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Rio Tinto, acordei pelas 04:48 com um barulho ensurdecedor de granizo e vento muito forte, embora de muito pouca duração, mas o suficiente para fazer tocar o alarme de vários carros. Foi aquele eco roxo por cima da cidade do Porto (imagem abaixo). Uma hora mais tarde, nova ronda de aguaceiros, desta vez mais fracos mas com trovoada audível, embora um pouco longe. Infelizmente não consegui fazer registos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

"Não é neve, mas parece.

Ontem à noite, por volta das 0:00h uma forte célula sobre a região de Felgueiras provocou queda intensa de granizo, trovoada e vento localmente muito forte. As imagens falam por si parece uma nevada!

Há relatos de acidentes, carros com vidros partidos e alguns estragos em vidros de habitações."


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Não é neve, mas parece.
> 
> Ontem à noite, por volta das 0:00h uma forte célula sobre a região de Felgueiras provocou queda intensa de granizo, trovoada e vento localmente muito forte. As imagens falam por si parece uma nevada!
> 
> Há relatos de acidentes, carros com vidros partidos e alguns estragos em vidros de habitações."




É por isso que a melhor solução é fazer seguro para fenomenos atmosfericos. Quem não tem tem de pagar do seu bolso


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 13:21)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento. 

*23.4 mm*.


----------



## qwerl (3 Mar 2018 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

Como tem chovido hoje, é para compensar o dia de ontem chuva moderada a forte desde as 12h com momentos de chuva muito forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento
Uma estaçao em pedroso leva já 29,7mm, no entanto a estação do joaopaulo acumula só 9mm acho um pouco estranho esta diferença, certo é que continua a chuva forte


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

Boas,

a chuva continua, sigo com *30.6 mm* acumulados.

10.5ºc actuais.

Março já leva *82 mm* acumulados em apenas 3 dias 

O Isep também está quase a chegar aos 30 mm com *29.7 mm* neste momento 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## qwerl (3 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

E continua a chover intensamente, água por todo o lado, ribeiros a transbordar e terrenos saturados...

A estação de Pedroso já leva *44,7mm* acumulados

E continuo a estranhar que a estação do @Joaopaulo só tenha acumulado 15mm até agora. Tão perto e uma diferença tão grande


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Mar 2018 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, 
Continuação das sessões anteriores
Chove moderado


----------



## qwerl (3 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Há algum tempo que a chuva abrandou, neste momento vai chovendo moderado, vento fraco e um pouco de nevoeiro

A estação que tenho referido leva *47,5mm* acumulados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Mar 2018 às 18:31)

De momento esta assim...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Passei agora pelo Douro e vai bem alto, já há uns bons meses que não o via assim. A nova "praça" em frente ao farol de São Miguel-o-Anjo estava cheia de detritos ali deixados pelo que imagino tenham sido ondas.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2018 às 20:55)

Boas,

por aqui vai chovendo por vezes moderado, o acumulado está nos *37 mm *

Total do evento: *170 mm*, (curioso para ver o total no fim da próxima semana ) 

9.4ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2018 às 22:58)

Noite calma, 10 graus. Conseguimos vislumbrar algumas estrelas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

De momento 12 graus, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco, 75%HR e 1003PA.

Edit. Agora (10:30) a encobrir.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
Pelo Porto céu encoberto com poucas abertas.
A partir do meio da tarde teremos outra vez animação (espero eu)...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

Boa tarde.

O dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado* de *32,8 mm*.
O dia de hoje vai seco, mas ameaça começar a chover a qualquer instante.
O céu que esteve parcialmente nublado, deixando entrar o sol, passou a muito nublado a encoberto. Bastante cinzento.
O vento fraco passou a soprar fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas moderadas, de *SSO* agora.

*Tactual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 72%*​
Bom domingo.


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Boas

O dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado de *49,8mm* na estação de Pedroso. A linha dos acumulados ao longo do dia parece-me credível, mas continua a fazer-me confusão a diferença com a estação do @Joaopaulo 

Neste momento céu muito nublado, *0,3mm* acumulados e vento a intensificar-se de S


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Bastante escuro a SW, a chuva não tarda:


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

Vai chovendo moderadamente há meia hora com pingas grossas, e *1,3mm *acumulados

Está fresco lá fora, com a temperatura à volta dos 10ºC


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2018 às 15:09)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado.
Vendo o radar, deve agravar daqui a pouco.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2018 às 15:34)

Chove com intensidade, as gotas são enormes 

Fresco com 9.6ºc actuais.
Há alguma actividade eléctrica recente ao largo do Litoral Norte


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Depois de uma manhã seca, sim aproveitei para lavar e secar roupa (!), Pelas 14:00 recomeçou a chover, chuva moderada  que se manteve até há pouco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Por aqui continua a chuva com alguma intensidade sem parar, no entanto os ecos do radar são enganadores, o que cai não é digno de ecos amarelos/laranja
6,6mm acumulados e a somar


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

Boas, chove 3,6mm e 88mm acumulados desde dia 27

Estão 7,1º


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

Boas,
Pelo Porto não chove.
Boas células ao largo da costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Final de tarde propicio a desenvolvimento de trovoada, esperando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 17:32)

Tromba de água ao largo de Viana do Castelo! Segundo informação desloca-se em direção a terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

Intruso disse:


> Tromba de água ao largo de Viana do Castelo! Segundo informação desloca-se em direção a terra.


Sim, está esta linha de instabilidade com ecos vermelhos de Viana a Aveiro!


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

água neve na portela de alvite, cota 400m


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Fotos tiradas há pouco, antes de apanhar uma bela molha fruto de um pequeno aguaceiro...
A maré raramente se apresenta "tão cheia"












Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Off topic: a fazer zapping na CMTV imagens de estragos do que suspeitam ser ou um tornado de fraca intensidade ou downburst... Árvores e postes no chão, estruturas e vidros partidos.

Ouvi agora um ronco, não sei se foi trovoada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

Pessoal eu vou para a estrada, ver o que se passa de tempestades, vai ser um logo dia de caçada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal eu vou para a estrada, ver o que se passa de tempestades, vai ser um logo dia de caçada.


O eco roxo que entrou em Viana do Castelo está a ir pela costa em direcção a Vila Praia de Âncora...


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

Está a trovejar a Oeste

Já ouvi uns roncos.

Choveu forte há minutos


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Eco vermelho à chegar a zona de Esposende.
Outro ainda a chegar a zona do Porto.

Edit: primeiro eco zona de Esposende


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

Tornado a oeste de espinho, alerta

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tornado a oeste de espinho, alerta
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Toda esta linha de instabilidade com os ecos a ficar mais fortes...


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Toda esta linha de instabilidade com os ecos a ficar mais fortes...


Que radar estão a consultar? Ainda agora vi no site IPMA e não vi sequer ecos laranja... 

Confirmo os roncos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Pelo Porto de momento não chove, mas ouço trovoada.
Aproximam-se mais células fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:13)

Eco roxo agressivo em Esposende...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

cookie disse:


> Que radar estão a consultar? Ainda agora vi no site IPMA e não vi sequer ecos laranja...
> 
> Confirmo os roncos.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Como não vês? Essa linha de instabilidade está a entrar de norte para sul...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Vários ecos vermelhos ao largo de Aveiro...


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como não vês? Essa linha de instabilidade está a entrar de norte para sul...


Tenho que ver no portátil...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

cookie disse:


> Tenho que ver no portátil...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Parece que já está a perder força, pelo menos os ecos já não são vermelhos...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:21)

Eu logo publico a foto da maquina . Formou se uma wall cloud e depois o tornado. Houve pessoas com quem estive que viram mais definidi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu logo publico a foto da maquina . Formou se uma wall cloud e depois o tornado. Houve pessoas com quem estive que viram mais definidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi onde?


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,

Cumulonimbus 180S


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Intruso disse:


> Foi onde?


Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Espinho
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Mas houve outro tornado em Espinho?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

Essw foi o que vi as 18:04h

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

dopedagain disse:


> água neve na portela de alvite, cota 400m


Foi passageiro ou continua?
A cota deve estar mais baixa do que o esperado


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Cumulonimbus 180S


Também a fotografei. As nuvens a este estavam azuis!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

Vários ecos vermelhos na zona de Oliveira de Azeméis...


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Vários clarões a NE há pouco


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

5 minutos de chuva torrencial acompanhada de algum graniso.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (4 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

Partilho um excelente registo do tal tornado em Espinho da autoria de um amigo meu, André Carvalho, a quem agradeço a autorização de partilha aqui.






Cumprimentos.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

jonas disse:


> Foi passageiro ou continua?
> A cota deve estar mais baixa do que o esperado


quando cheguei estava mesmo a começar notava se neve derretida e flocos . A cota deve andar nos 800 metros e a nevada a ser copiosa com o que está a chover. amanha reporto desde o gerês!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

A célula que passou por aqui há cerca de uma hora:



Storm Clouds. Porto, 04-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 04-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 04-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 04-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Partilho um excelente registo do tal tornado em Espinho da autoria de um amigo meu, André Carvalho, a quem agradeço a autorização de partilha aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom registo.
Chegou a terra ou ficou pelo mar?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Partilho um excelente registo do tal tornado em Espinho da autoria de um amigo meu, André Carvalho, a quem agradeço a autorização de partilha aqui.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Fantástico registo! 

Felizmente é só uma tromba de água...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástico registo!
> 
> Felizmente é só uma tromba de água...


Uma tromba de água é um tornado...na água.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (4 Mar 2018 às 19:45)

cookie disse:


> Muito bom registo.
> Chegou a terra ou ficou pelo mar?


Deixo o que o autor da fotografia me respondeu:



> "Dissipou-se no mar, cerca de 1 minuto depois dessa foto (às 18h06).


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Uma tromba de água é um tornado...na água.


Naturalmente estava a referir-me aos efeitos de um tornado na água versus os de um em terra... Daí o felizmente...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

segundo as imagens de satélite vamos ter as próximas horas animadas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> segundo as imagens de satélite vamos ter as próximas horas animadas!


Sim, o que se vê a caminho tem um aspecto agressivo...


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> segundo as imagens de satélite vamos ter as próximas horas animadas!


O meu irmão chega hoje à noite de Paris... Haverá problemas com os aviões?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Pelo satélite parecem pelo menos 3 rounds a caminho


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

cookie disse:


> O meu irmão chega hoje à noite de Paris... Haverá problemas com os aviões?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



penso que não, estes fenómenos a acontecer são localizados!


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 20:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> penso que não, estes fenómenos a acontecer são localizados!


Obrigada. Chegam pelas 22:45.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Boa Noite a todos, sinto-me contente por ter visto o meu 1º tornado, ainda por cima em casa. Desloquei-me 1 km para Norte e vi este belo tornado, numa magnifica wall cloud bem definida. O meu dever antes de fotografar foi avisar no fórum meteopt que estava a haver um tornado a Oeste de Espinho.
As pessoas também estavam a apreciar este fenómeno da natureza, fui ter com elas e algumas vieram de propósito para junto da costa para ver este extraordinário tornado, contando a mim que já tinham visto vários em Cuba (Caraíbas). Um casal que ia a passar de carro, a mulher também já tinha visto muitos tornados e wall cloud nos Estados Unidos da América, sendo o seu país de origem Para as pessoas que estavam lá presentes era relembrar velhos tempos quando viam tornados, mas para mim eu como nunca tinha visto, valeu a pena. Apesar de não ter a licenciatura, mestrado, doutoramento em Meteorologia, tive sorte pois podia ter corrido mal, pois não ter formação universitária na área e andar a caçar tempestades podia ter posto a minha vida em risco por uma tempestade.

Seguem aqui as fotos do tornado que ocorreu antes das 18:04h segundo as pessoas que lá estavam. Registei esta imagem do tornado às 18:04h






Wall cloud ainda bem definida após a dissipação do tornado


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, sinto-me contente por ter visto o meu 1º tornado, ainda por cima em casa. Desloquei-me 1 km para Norte e vi este belo tornado, numa magnifica wall cloud bem definida. O meu dever antes de fotografar foi avisar no fórum meteopt que estava a haver um tornado a Oeste de Espinho.
> As pessoas também estavam a apreciar este fenómeno da natureza, fui ter com elas e algumas vieram de propósito para junto da costa para ver este extraordinário tornado, contando a mim que já tinham visto vários em Cuba (Caraíbas). Um casal que ia a passar de carro, a mulher também já tinha visto muitos tornados e wall cloud nos Estados Unidos da América, sendo o seu país de origem Para as pessoas que estavam lá presentes era relembrar velhos tempos quando viam tornados, mas para mim eu como nunca tinha visto, valeu a pena. Apesar de não ter a licenciatura, mestrado, doutoramento em Meteorologia, tive sorte pois podia ter corrido mal, pois não ter formação universitária na área e andar a caçar tempestades podia ter posto a minha vida em risco por uma tempestade.
> 
> Seguem aqui as fotos do tornado que ocorreu antes das 18:04h segundo as pessoas que lá estavam. Registei esta imagem do tornado às 18:04h
> ...



Que inveja!  Bons registos!

Continuação de bons seguimentos para mais logo.



João Pedro disse:


> A célula que passou por aqui há cerca de uma hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é a tua objectiva? Brutal! Muito mais impactante do que da minha perspectiva.

Exactamente! Quando falavas em tons de azul referias-te à frente que a antecedeu e que deixou tudo banhado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pelo satélite parecem pelo menos 3 rounds a caminho



Pelas 17:40 fiz este boneco. Tenho algumas dúvidas quanto à tipologia de todas as frentes, se bem que me parecem zonas de transição entre massas frias e outras mais frias com algum ar quente pelo meio.  Embora para o sul haja uma área de aguaceiros mais fracos, não sei até que ponto não possam ocorrer aguaceiros mais localizados e de grande intensidade, há bons teores de CAPE e Windshear durante a madrugada. Mais a norte espera-se um cavamento do núcleo da depressão com aumento da velocidade do vento, penso que os modelos mostram até aquilo que se chama uma shortwave trough o que se traduziria numa intensificação repentina do vento e do forçamento vertical, mas não tenho certezas:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Paelagius disse:


> Qual é a tua objectiva? Brutal! Muito mais impactante do que da minha perspectiva.


Estas com uma 10-18 mm. Obrigado 


Paelagius disse:


> Exactamente! Quando falavas em tons de azul referias-te à frente que a antecedeu e que deixou tudo banhado.


Exacto! Logo depois da chuva, as azuis, mais baixas, fugiram para o teu lado expondo a outra num instante. Lá fui a correr buscar a máquina...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O eco roxo que entrou em Viana do Castelo está a ir pela costa em direcção a Vila Praia de Âncora...




Aqui em Vila Praia de Âncora, nada de mais!!!
Apenas chuva, estou no meu corpo de bombeiros e nada de ocorrências devido ao meu tempo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aqui em Vila Praia de Âncora, nada de mais!!!
> Apenas chuva, estou no meu corpo de bombeiros e nada de ocorrências devido ao meu tempo!


Ainda bem que no norte foram poupados a eventos mais severos!


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, sinto-me contente por ter visto o meu 1º tornado, ainda por cima em casa. Desloquei-me 1 km para Norte e vi este belo tornado, numa magnifica wall cloud bem definida. O meu dever antes de fotografar foi avisar no fórum meteopt que estava a haver um tornado a Oeste de Espinho.
> As pessoas também estavam a apreciar este fenómeno da natureza, fui ter com elas e algumas vieram de propósito para junto da costa para ver este extraordinário tornado, contando a mim que já tinham visto vários em Cuba (Caraíbas). Um casal que ia a passar de carro, a mulher também já tinha visto muitos tornados e wall cloud nos Estados Unidos da América, sendo o seu país de origem Para as pessoas que estavam lá presentes era relembrar velhos tempos quando viam tornados, mas para mim eu como nunca tinha visto, valeu a pena. Apesar de não ter a licenciatura, mestrado, doutoramento em Meteorologia, tive sorte pois podia ter corrido mal, pois não ter formação universitária na área e andar a caçar tempestades podia ter posto a minha vida em risco por uma tempestade.
> 
> Seguem aqui as fotos do tornado que ocorreu antes das 18:04h segundo as pessoas que lá estavam. Registei esta imagem do tornado às 18:04h
> ...


Só temos que agradecer o facto de avisares!
Enquanto agente policial,  que sou,  num serviço específico por onde passam as chamadas de emergência tentei fazer o mesmo. Consoante ia recebendo relatos dos sucessivos tornados que foram sendo formados junto à costa portuguesa fui transmitindo aqui para segurança de todos. Destaco 3 que confirmo a existência dos mesmos no mar: Areosa - Viana do Castelo, Angeiras - Matosinhos e o teu que com belas fotos aqui documentas, em Antas - Espinho.
Um bem haja a todos quantos os que tentam ajudar o próximo!


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

Intruso disse:


> Só temos que agradecer o facto de avisares!
> Enquanto agente policial,  que sou,  num serviço específico por onde passam as chamadas de emergência tentei fazer o mesmo. Consoante ia recebendo relatos dos sucessivos tornados que foram sendo formados junto à costa portuguesa fui transmitindo aqui para segurança de todos. Destaco 3 que confirmo a existência dos mesmos no mar: Areosa - Viana do Castelo, Angeiras - Matosinhos e o teu que com belas fotos aqui documentas, em Antas - Espinho.
> Um bem haja a todos quantos os que tentam ajudar o próximo!




Não foi em Anta-Espinho, foi mesmo cidade de Espinho (praia), no mar a 4kms da cidade +/-


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Já estão a surgir algumas células no mar


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mar 2018 às 23:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, sinto-me contente por ter visto o meu 1º tornado, ainda por cima em casa. Desloquei-me 1 km para Norte e vi este belo tornado, numa magnifica wall cloud bem definida. O meu dever antes de fotografar foi avisar no fórum meteopt que estava a haver um tornado a Oeste de Espinho.
> As pessoas também estavam a apreciar este fenómeno da natureza, fui ter com elas e algumas vieram de propósito para junto da costa para ver este extraordinário tornado, contando a mim que já tinham visto vários em Cuba (Caraíbas). Um casal que ia a passar de carro, a mulher também já tinha visto muitos tornados e wall cloud nos Estados Unidos da América, sendo o seu país de origem Para as pessoas que estavam lá presentes era relembrar velhos tempos quando viam tornados, mas para mim eu como nunca tinha visto, valeu a pena. Apesar de não ter a licenciatura, mestrado, doutoramento em Meteorologia, tive sorte pois podia ter corrido mal, pois não ter formação universitária na área e andar a caçar tempestades podia ter posto a minha vida em risco por uma tempestade.
> 
> Seguem aqui as fotos do tornado que ocorreu antes das 18:04h segundo as pessoas que lá estavam. Registei esta imagem do tornado às 18:04h
> ...



Brutal. Parabéns Miguel. Já merecias ver isto dada a tua dedicação nas tuas caçadas. 

---------------

Neste momento tudo calmo. O radar até tem bom aspecto. Deverá ser mais uma madrugada animada no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Para complementar o post do @Miguel96, mostro o mapa mais amplo.
Isto formou-se em cerca de meia-hora a 1 hora ao largo da costa.
Até parece uma frente de rajada...




As imagens de infravermelhos mostram que está próximo de entrar no continente uma massa de ar frio e instável:




O que poderá aí vir?

Por cá o *acumulado* da chuva da tarde foi de *12,4 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de sul.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Já vai roncando


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:02)

Paelagius disse:


> Já vai roncando


Vou agora ver o que se passa

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (5 Mar 2018 às 00:05)

Forte relâmpago em Leça, documentou-me agora a minha namorada.

Chuva com alguma frequência aqui em Gaia.


----------



## Intruso (5 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

Saraiva na Maia!


----------



## Intruso (5 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

Mais um eco vermelho a caminho do Porto/Matosinhos!


----------



## kikofra (5 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

aqui no c. alegre tudo calmo


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

Clarões a Sudoeste de Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:40)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Já choveu há bocado, com algum granizo à mistura. Acumulei 1,3 mm.
Vamos esperar mais um pouco e ver no que dá.
Há bastantes relãmpagos registados ao longo da costa norte e centro.
Na imagem de satélite com massas de ar, há boas formações junto da costa. Essas formações tem os topos bem arrefecidos.




Observa-se claramente o choque de massas de ar frio que vem de NO e temperado que vem de SO.
Este choque será o responsável pela formação de mais células ao longo desta 2ª feira.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Grande trovão agora por cima, captei pessoal

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Trovão


----------



## karkov (5 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

Granizo por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

Quase que faz vibrar os vidros do carro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

Chuva e trovoada


----------



## kikofra (5 Mar 2018 às 01:01)

Chove forte, vento com rajadas moderadas, trovoada a 6-8s daqui


----------



## kikofra (5 Mar 2018 às 01:05)

Outro trovao um bocado mais longe 14s, acho que parou de chover


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 01:06)

Raios enormes a norte de Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2018 às 01:19)

Chuvada monumental , impressionante o barulho da chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 01:38)

Chuva moderada 
Noite invernal, já estava com saudades


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 01:43)




----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:00)

Célula de intensa precipitação colada a Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:03)

Trovão agora mesmo

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2018 às 02:18)

Boa noite,

Deixo-vos com os meus registos

1:09 180S






1:12 180S


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos com os meus registos
> 
> ...



Soberbas!


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (5 Mar 2018 às 02:28)

Célula a entrar pelo sul de Gaia.

Já se ouvem trovões.

Completamente roxo sob Arcozelo.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Mar 2018 às 04:02)

É com cada vaga de granizo! Há pouco de tamanho considerável e cobriu o chão por completo!

Tem-se repetido a situação interrompido por alcamias momentãneas!


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2018 às 04:32)

Acordar atribulado… Que estouro!


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2018 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

madrugada com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, sigo com *14 mm* acumulados. 

9.5ºc.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *10.2 mm*.

*194,2 mm *neste evento 

Neste momento grande escuridão a Oeste e SW.


----------



## cookie (5 Mar 2018 às 07:10)

Pelas 4:00/4:30 trovoada, granizo e vento forte. 
De momento parece-me haver apenas vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (5 Mar 2018 às 07:13)

22mm acumulados durante esta noite de temporal caracterizada por fortes episódios de chuva e granizo.

Derivado a isso, alguma infiltração originou um estouro num disjuntor qualquer aqui do meu local de trabalho de modos que algumas zonas estão sem energia.

Ou há de ser tudo ou nada!


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2018 às 07:19)

Forte chuvada por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *16.8 mm* 

Temperatura desceu para 7.9 ºc .

Agora chove moderado.


----------



## jonas (5 Mar 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
Noite animada, com trovões bem audíveis e chuvadas com granizo.
Agora chove moderado.
O radar continua interessante.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2018 às 08:15)

Paelagius disse:


> Deixo-vos com os meus registos


 Fantásticas! Já estava a dormir quando caíram, mas acordaram-me. E pelo menos mais uma vez durante a madrugada.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Neva com intensidade em Castro Laboreiro

https://www.facebook.com/adilio.pereira


----------



## kikofra (5 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Acordar atribulado… Que estouro!


x2, aqui abanou tudo


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Bom...Noite animada, e o dia assim permanece.
Agora pelas 09.10h um aguaceiro trouxe uma espécie de granizo desfeito. Não era sleet, não era granizo, era um misto dos dois pela dimensão do mesmo.
A temperatura lá desceu um pouco nessa altura.
O acumulado está nos 27,4 mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

Bom Dia!

Não sei como foi a noite, porque dormi como uma pedra, mas tenho 11mm acumulados, rajada máxima 38km\h e apenas 6,4º de temperatura, está frio...


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Temperatura em queda, 6,1º...

A cota de neve andará nos 800m sensivelmente....


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2018 às 10:30)

Boas, 

manhã de chuva, por vezes forte pelo Porto, sigo com *25.8 mm* acumulados. 

Está fresco com 8.3ºc actuais.

*206 mm* acumulados neste evento até ao momento 

Março segue com *124,4 mm.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Esta noite foi novamente animada por Rio Tinto: trovoada pouco depois da 1h da manhã, onde consegui captar em vídeo dois raios nuvem-solo, possivelmente os mesmos que o @Paelagius (grandes registos! ), onde uma das descargas mandou a iluminação abaixo momentaneamente na rua e nas casas. Depois pelas 04h25 mais trovoada, mas mais longínqua.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de agradecer a todos vós.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Soberbas!



Fiquei mesmo radiante quando vi o primeiro raio a rasgar o céu! Há muito que aguardava por esta ocasião.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Esta noite foi novamente animada por Rio Tinto: trovoada pouco depois da 1h da manhã, onde consegui captar em vídeo dois raios nuvem-solo, possivelmente os mesmos que o @Paelagius (grandes registos! ), onde uma das descargas mandou a iluminação abaixo momentaneamente na rua e nas casas. Depois pelas 04h25 mais trovoada, mas mais longínqua.



Aqueles foram sobre o mar 








João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas! Já estava a dormir quando caíram, mas acordaram-me. E pelo menos mais uma vez durante a madrugada.













_Mi ha rotto le scatole!_ (Deu-me cabo da cabeça) Acordei sobressaltado! Não contava pois também já dormia àquela hora…Vi agora o quão perto terá sido… Mas não se pode ter tudo — não iria caber no frame da fotografia. Deixei-me ficar… E, logo a seguir, outra em cima!


----------



## jonas (5 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Bom...Noite animada, e o dia assim permanece.
> Agora pelas 09.10h um aguaceiro trouxe uma espécie de granizo desfeito. Não era sleet, não era granizo, era um misto dos dois pela dimensão do mesmo.
> ...


Penso que seja graupel.
Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.
.................
Continuam os aguaceiros.
Estão 10°C


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

jonas disse:


> Penso que seja graupel.
> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.
> .................
> Continuam os aguaceiros.
> Estão 10°C


Pode muito bem ser, depende do aspeto do que o @Aristocrata viu, se fosse algo derretido não era graupel mas se fosse algo mais consistente e branco opaco era graupel com certeza


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

Breve aguaceiro com partículas de gelo muito pequenas


----------



## jonas (5 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

Aguaceiro com granizo.


----------



## Migas (5 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

Olá
Alguem me pode arranjar histórico por hora da precipitação em Braga 26 e 27 de Fevereiro? Há disponível online?
Quero relacionar turbidez da água do rio Este com a precipitação.
Um abraço
Luis
lgoncalves@dei.uminho.pt


----------



## Stinger (5 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

O sol ja espreita e nota se menos celulas .

Vista para sul


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

jonas disse:


> Penso que seja graupel.



Boa tarde.

Jonas, não era graupel pois esse é um meteoro seco e branco opaco.
Era mesmo tipo "sleet", é aquilo que me é mais parecido com o que caiu. Mas mesmo isso é aproximado pois não era 100% "sleet".
O que pode ser é granizo já "em fim de vida", ou seja granizo que se está a desfazer, pouco consistente, talvez devido à temperatura à superfície ainda ser alta. Estariam 7ºC aproximadamente.

Bem, o que dizer da tarde.
Está mais calmo, com um ou outro aguaceiro mais fraco. Algumas abertas e o sol vai espreitando timidamente por entre as nuvens.
O vento à passagem das células ainda tem soprado moderado, agora está fraco.
O *acumulado diário* vai em *31,8 mm*.
Com o valor de hoje, o *ano hidrológico* ultrapassou os 1000 mm: *1022,8 mm*. Nada mau!

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Jonas, não era graupel pois esse é um meteoro seco e branco opaco.
> Era mesmo tipo "sleet", é aquilo que me é mais parecido com o que caiu. Mas mesmo isso é aproximado pois não era 100% "sleet".
> ...




Talvez mesmo _sleet_ (portanto restos de neve bastante fundida) ou _graupel_ "em fim de vida", como disseste. Ou até as duas coisas misturadas e claro já bastante derretidas.
Tanto num caso como no outro faz sentido o estar a desfazer-se que referes, se entendi bem a tua descrição, como "gelo picado" já semi-derretido, que dá para desintegrar com os dedos.

Granizo derretido não me parece o caso. Digamos que granizo "puro" é sempre sólido, como uma pedrinha, portanto mesmo no seu "final de vida" não deixa de ser como uma minúscula pedrinha sólida com bastante água derretida à sua volta no chão, e não algo que dê para agarrar e desfazer em pedacinhos mais pequenos, diria eu...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

rozzo disse:


> Granizo derretido não me parece o caso.


Percebo o que dizes.
Aquilo era tipo gelo desfeito, ao embater nas superfícies espalhava logo o gelo num raio de 1 cm a 1,5 cm.
Mas era interessante e a temperatura logo desceu um pouco.

Agora temos uma ou outra aberta maior e, olhando ao satélite, há algumas células junto à costa que podem dar mais alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.
Por Covas com chuva fraca, 39 mm acumulados e 10.5ºC.


----------



## Stinger (5 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Nota se bem a instabilidade , ate uma nuvenseca produz precipitacao . Para ja tudo calmo


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Nuvens com bom desenvolvimento vertical a este/sueste da avenida da boavista



Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (5 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Cai neve em Melgaço e Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Boa noite a todos

Fica aqui uma das fotos da trovoada que ocorreu hoje em Espinho às 1:07h.

Norte


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (5 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

Boa noite! Já viram isto?


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

Boas,

O Douro continua bastante alto, desde o Fluvial até à Foz quase que chega cá acima:



Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E os efeitos da Emma no recém inaugurado arranjo paisagístico do farol de São Miguel-o-Anjo... os coqueiros levaram um valente abanão... e o banco/espreguiçadeira está mais de 50% destruído. Parece-me que a inclinação do pavimento impele a água por ali acima mesmo na sua direcção. Se fosse vertical o efeito provavelmente teria sido outro:



Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Douro River, 05-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (5 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

Forte aguaceiro agora em Gaia.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Muita neve acima dos 1100 metros em castro, e os rios corriam assim mais abaixo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração à 5 minutos atrás, nada de mais...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Aguaceiro repentino de momento com trovoada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

O responsável! Aguaceiro de pouca duração


----------



## tesla (5 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Trovoada para os lados de Ovar

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

Relâmpago para sul


----------



## rokleon (5 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

Um belo estrondo de trovão que ouvi ha instantes


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Aqui estão eles!!!


----------



## Sandrade (5 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Trovoada por santa Maria da Feira


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Parece-me ter visto clarões para o mar .


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

A fechar o dia com 40.1 mm (está quase...)
O acumulado de Março já atingiu, até hoje,  os 156.9 mm, ultrapassando o total do mês de Março de 2017 (147.3 mm).
Para atingir os 257,8 mm de 2016 ainda falta um pouco, mas não é uma tarefa impossível.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Aqui também! Relâmpagos a oeste


----------



## tesla (5 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Agora mesmo...


Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (5 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Aqui chove muito, mas já estamos acostumados.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

a trovoada esta mesmo por cima e esta a criar relâmpagos bem  fortes


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

Mais uma noite promissora. Chuva forte neste momento







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

Aqui estão eles!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Mar 2018 às 00:49)

Em vila do conde está uma célula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Mar 2018 às 01:54)

Chuva forte com granizo.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Mar 2018 às 02:13)

Chuvada muito pesada!


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

Boa noite,

Despertei com tanto barulho que fez o vento… A copa das árvores mais altas torciam-se. Depois a calmaria voltou.

Tive alguma dificuldade em conseguir retratar numa fotografia dadas as condições de luz e a necessidade de maior exposição. Apenas consegui quando tudo acalmou e era este o aspeto.

02:08 180S


----------



## thunderboy (6 Mar 2018 às 02:21)

Trovoada audível por aqui a Norte.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Mar 2018 às 04:51)

Mais uma noite de aguaceiros acompanhados por granizo. Mas bem mais calmos do que a noite de ontem.

9mm até agora.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2018 às 07:09)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa noite! Já viram isto?



Uma sequência de 3 fotos:

















https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...dos-ao-largo-de-viana-do-castelo-9164036.html

Uma tromba de água já não é muito comum por cá, mas duas lado a lado é fantástico, a da direita ainda tem um funil bastante largo e da esquerda, na última foto, parece querer formar mais um vórtice.

Por aqui a noite de aguaceiros acumulou *7 mm*.

Sigo com 9.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (6 Mar 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia,
Choveu forte de noite.
Agora um aguaceiro a passar de raspão a oeste.
Temp.atual:7.8°C.


----------



## kikofra (6 Mar 2018 às 10:00)

Esta a cair Uma preciptacao mesmo estranha, parece minuscula e nao molha


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Mar 2018 às 10:12)

Bom dia 
A pouco caiu um aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo


----------



## SLM (6 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

Off-topic: o IPMA anda a pedir fotos da chuva com congelação de dia 27 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1637195466318158&id=388905621147155

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

Brutal aguaceiro de granizo, mais um a deixar a rua branca!


----------



## Cinza (6 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde. O panorama desta manhã foi o das fotos que publico abaixo (desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas é o que há).
Ora vai estado céu muito nublado, ora sol, ora chuva acompanha de algum granizo.

Há 01h e qualquer coisa choveu bem acompanhada com algum granizo.
Na estação das Caxinas (que fica um pouquinho longe de mim) https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history verifica-se que por volta da hora que mencionei registou uma rajada de vento de 60.2km/h e logo de seguida um pico de precipitação, de resto tudo calmo sem .


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Fotos e vídeos do aguaceiro de granizo, deixo também a imagem de radar na parte mais intensa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Mar 2018 às 17:21)

Vejam a distribuição da precipitação no dia de ontem! 
Interior e sul continuam sem ter a devida prenda...!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

De regresso a Lisboa, já consegui passar as fotografias/vídeos para o computador, mas está a ser difícil de arranjar tempo para editar tudo.

Deixo aqui, para já, duas fotos de sexta-feira dia 2 ao final da tarde. Vista desde Rio Tino para SW-N (esq. - dir.). Vou tentar colocar o resto dos registos ainda hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

Hoje à tarde dei um saltinho a Monte Córdova, ver como estava o Leça.
Estava muito bem e recomenda-se 

Fotos:



River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vídeos:


Mais aqui:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/pagina-21#post-662001


----------



## qwerl (6 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Boas

Dia um pouco mais calmo hoje, com aguaceiros e o sol a espreitar. Pelas 9h30 caiu um aguaceiro muito forte de granizo
Oss acumulados hoje são baixos, andam à volta de 2mm nas estações em redor, mas acredito que aqui tenha sido um pouco mais alto fruto desse aguaceiro localizado

Nota para a estação de Pedroso aqui perto, que desde o início deste evento (27 de Fevereiro) já acumulou *181,4mm* E o que ainda há para cair


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2018 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje à tarde dei um saltinho a Monte Córdova, ver como estava o Leça.
> Estava muito bem e recomenda-se
> 
> Fotos:
> ...



Eh lá! Foste ver as quedas da Fervença.
Aqui há 2 anos (16 de março) fiz um trail desde a nascente do rio Leça até à parte das quedas, com retorno à nascente (cerca de 20 km no total).
Com menos água o panorama era excelente:
Filmado com motorola motog (daí alguma qualidade "sofrível") 

---------
O dia de hoje foi mais calmo, com alguns aguaceiros (não sei se caiu granizo por não ter estado por cá).
O *acumulado* é de *12,7 mm*.
A noite está calma e vão aparecendo aguaceiros fracos.

*Tactual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu pouco a parcialmente nublado, com o sol a brilhar.
A madrugada foi fria, com a mínima a dar-se pelas 02.51h.
Parece-me que daqui a 2\3 horas já estará o céu muito nublado, alguma nebulosidade média-baixa a entrar.
O vento está a soprar fraco de *NNE*.

*Tmín: 1,6ºC

Tactual: 5,3ºC
Hr: 96%
*​O céu neste instante virado a* NNE:*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

Mais umas fotos prontas, estas de células durante a tarde de segunda-feira, dia 5, em Rio Tinto (Porto).

Ainda durante a tarde de hoje devo conseguir publicar as fotos que faltam, bem como um pequena compilação dos relâmpagos que captei (em vídeo) na noite do dia 4.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eh lá! Foste ver as quedas da Fervença.
> Aqui há 2 anos (16 de março) fiz um trail desde a nascente do rio Leça até à parte das quedas, com retorno à nascente (cerca de 20 km no total).
> Com menos água o panorama era excelente:
> Filmado com motorola motog (daí alguma qualidade "sofrível")
> ...


Vou lá ocasionalmente, pelas quedas e pelo carvalhal de Valinhas, logo ao lado, e que é magnífico  Imagino que para a semana tenham ainda mais água


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

@Duarte Sousa 
Não me canso de ver fotos aqui do pessoal.



João Pedro disse:


> Vou lá ocasionalmente, pelas quedas e pelo carvalhal de Valinhas, logo ao lado, e que é magnífico. Imagino que para a semana tenham ainda mais água.


A nascente do rio Leça fica relativamente perto desta zona, passo lá com alguma frequência.
É sempre agradável ver como um pequeno fio de água cresce tanto em tão pouco kms.
A água que recebe nas quedas da Fervença é toda originária da freguesia de Monte Córdova, colada aqui à minha. É uma espécie de planalto, quase anfiteatro, aberta a oeste e Sudoeste, boa portanto para receber boa chuva orográfica - aliás como o planalto de Paços de Ferreira.
E sim, Valinhas é um parque de grande valor paisagístico com os seus carvalhais de grande porte, excelente para descansos, piqueniques, jogos da malha, bem como início e chegada de passeios pedestres pela zona, a qual inclui o castro do Monte Padrão - povoado fortificado do séc IX a.c., e o Santuário de N.Sra da Assunção.

-------------
O sul já começa a receber a chuva que tanta falta lhe faz.
Oxalá a quantidade seja a necessária. 






Por cá o céu está agora encoberto, com nuvens médias e algumas baixas. O vento sopra fraco de SSE.

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 57%*​


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> A água que recebe nas quedas da Fervença é toda originária da freguesia de Monte Córdova, colada aqui à minha. É uma espécie de planalto, quase anfiteatro, aberta a oeste e Sudoeste, boa portanto para receber boa chuva orográfica - aliás como o planalto de Paços de Ferreira.


Por pouco não é "água do penico" então... 
Mas é verdade, ontem via-se a água a correr por todo o lado. Até o pequeno regato que passa pelo meio do carvalhal lá ia alegremente cantarolando; ouvia-se ao longe, cheguei ainda a pensar que fosse o Leça mas não, era mesmo aquele fiozinho de água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

Últimas fotografias, ainda referentes à tarde de segunda-feira (dia 12), fica só a faltar o tal vídeo das DEAs. Peço desculpa por estar a ser tudo em conta-gotas, mas foi-me impossível tratar tudo de uma só vez.

(Rio Tinto - Porto)

As primeiras duas fotografias estão exageradamente editadas para se conseguir ver uma pequena cortina de precipitação mais clara que a nuvem, possivelmente as tais "partículas de gelo muito pequenas" que o @Paelagius relatou, visto que o post foi às 13:49 e estas fotos às 13:50.











Fotografias da mesma célula instantes depois.


























Vista para o quadrante contrário.


----------



## supercell (7 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Por Aveiro começa a chuviscar um pouco...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

Boa noite! Por aqui chove fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

E para finalizar, o vídeo com o que consegui apanhar da trovoada da noite de 05/03/2018 (~1h da manhã).


----------



## supercell (7 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, já não chuvisca e o vento é quase nulo.


----------



## dopedagain (7 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

Algumas de dia 5 e 6 entre Castro Laboreiro e Serra do Gerês. Tenho muitas mais, mas não dou com maneira de postar isto direito...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2018 às 01:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O eco roxo que entrou em Viana do Castelo está a ir pela costa em direcção a Vila Praia de Âncora...








No passado domingo, alguns habitantes de Viana do Castelo avistaram o que julgavam, pela sua forma, ser um tornado. A formação foi entretanto analisada pelo Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) que, depois de verificar os radares, confirmou ao Notícias ao Minuto que, de facto, o fenómeno meteorológico ocorreu.
O tornado, registado às 17h25, teve início no mar e deslocou-se para terra, nomeadamente para o Monte de Santa Luzia, mas não provocou danos materiais ou vítimas. 

Notícias ao Minuto


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mar 2018 às 02:08)

Boa noite! 
Por Vila Praia de Âncora tudo calmo, apenas vento fraco, sem chuva
Temperatura de 10.0ºC
Humidade relativa de 70%


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia
Chuva fraca "morrinha"


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia.


dopedagain disse:


> Algumas de dia 5 e 6 entre Castro Laboreiro e Serra do Gerês. Tenho muitas mais, mas não dou com maneira de postar isto direito...


O Gerês...Não há palavras para o descrever. Fantástico mesmo!
Permite-me perguntar: foste tu o fotógrafo?

O Parque da Peneda-Gerês tem tanto para dar, para mostrar.
Todos os parques tem um potencial enorme, mas o Gerês é um mundo à parte, um "orgasmo" para os sentidos. 
------------
Bem, onde eu ia? Ah, sim, hoje está a chover fraco mas persistente de momento.
O céu está encoberto.
O *acumulado* está nos *4**,1 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## dopedagain (8 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O Gerês...Não há palavras para o descrever. Fantástico mesmo!
> Permite-me perguntar: foste tu o fotógrafo?
> ...



Viva aristocrata, sim foi eu que fotografei, tenho milhares de fotos do Parque Nacional desse género  A verdade é que passo muito tempo lá mesmo, trabalho como guia de montanha. um abraço!


----------



## cookie (8 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

dopedagain disse:


> Viva aristocrata, sim foi eu que fotografei, tenho milhares de fotos do Parque Nacional desse género  A verdade é que passo muito tempo lá mesmo, trabalho como guia de montanha. um abraço!


O trabalho de sonho do meu marido  

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (8 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

Excelentes fotos! Parabéns! 
Ao ver a primeira ddelas, parece que estava a contemplar uma daquelas que ilustram grandes parques como Yellowstone!


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

Boas, 

por aqui vai chovendo fraco mas persistente, sigo com *5 mm* acumulados.

13.4ºc actuais, vento moderado de SSW.


----------



## qwerl (8 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado e "spray" que rendeu *6,3mm* em Pedroso

O tempo vai ficando com ar de tempestade, as nuvens correm a grande velocidade, a atmosfera está bastante saturada e o ar ameno, e o vento de sul vai soprando, com algumas rajadas mais intensas nos últimos minutos.

Está-se a compor uma bela noite


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Boa noite
Sigo com 13.4ºC e HR de 95%
Chuva fraca "morrinha" mas persistente
Vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

Ficar acordado ou dormir? Pessoal acredito que quem esteja acordado vai vibrar com o que aí vem, eu estou de rastos. 
Rajadas fortes antes da chegada. Se estivesse de dia veriamos a shelf cloud a chegar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2018 às 02:26)

Já vai chovendo  o vento aumentou muito de intensidade com a chegada desta primeira frente

E já acumula,* 0,5mm*. Está a começar o evento


----------



## cookie (9 Mar 2018 às 02:35)

Noto algum vento e começou agora mesmo a chover, parecem ser pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2018 às 04:11)

Acabado de acordar com o barulho do vento nas janelas 

Está perigoso lá fora, rajadas constantes acima dos *80km/h*. Máxima de *95km/h *


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia!
Noite ventosa e com chuva moderada
De momento chuva fraca e vento moderado, com rajadas fortes
Acumulei *15mm* esta noite


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

*12.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento, o vento sopra com rajadas fortes de SSW/SW e a tendência será para intensificar ao longo do dia.

14.1 ºc actuais

Chove fraco mas persistente e com alguns nevoeiros.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

Já existe animação ali para o sul...


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Tempo bastante húmido e ameno com aguaceiros fortes de curta duração muito frequentes

Em Pedroso já acumulou *16,8mm*. O vento é moderado de SSW


----------



## Stinger (9 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

Para ja nada de especial a relatar , chuva fraca com períodos curtos de chuva forte , vento fraco a moderado , temperatura amena


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2018 às 13:08)

Boas..

Já sei que vou ser criticado, mas os alertas do IPMA parecem ser um pouco aleatórios...

Dá-se o nome a uma tempestade que ainda está longe e mete-se logo um aviso laranja por precipitaçao e vento, quando na realidade o tempo nem está assim tão mau para o justificar... 

Teremos aguaceiros, sim, pontualmente fortes, a água precipitável é bastante, mas faltam outros "ingredientes" para que haja precipitação assim tão excessiva...


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Já sei que vou ser criticado, mas os alertas do IPMA parecem ser um pouco aleatórios...



O alerta laranja para precipitação forte ainda não entrou em vigor, por exemplo, aqui para o Porto é só a partir das 14.59 h até às 20:59 de hoje.

É aguardar para ver.

Por aqui sigo com *15.6 mm* acumulados e vai pingando, puxada a vento.

14.5ºc actuais.

Março segue com *157,4 mm* em apenas 9 dias*. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

Impressionate a força do vento neste momento, rajadas muito fortes. Eucaliptos abanam por todo lado!

Sigo com vento médio a *50km/h* de SSW

Acumulados *13.7mm *


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Tivemos por cá chuva durante a noite e aguaceiros durante a manhã.
Agora pela tarde temos chuva, fraca a moderada, por vezes intensificando-se por breves períodos. Mas tem sido até persistente.
O *acumulado de hoje* está nos *30,7 mm*, elevando o* total mensal* para os *181,0 mm*.
Ontem tive um acumulado de *12,4 mm*.
Acredito que teremos períodos de chuva e\ou aguaceiros mais intensa\os, persistente nos próximos 3 dias.
Os rios já começam a andar por fora dos seus leitos nalgumas zonas, pelo que tudo  que cair a partir de agora é para ajudar a saltar das margens onde isso ainda não aconteceu...
A temperatura está amena e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas.

*Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

Chuva forte, muito forte, neste momento, vento bastante fraco...

18,8mm acumulados, 5mm na última hora


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

Continua a chover, agora mais fraco, 20mm's acumulados


----------



## jonas (9 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

Boas,
Chove forte, com rajadas a acompanhar!


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Continua o regime de aguaceiros fortes, a estação que acompanho deixou de reportar dados

Agora não chove mas o vento aumentou de intensidade agora, rajadas bastante fortes


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

Continuo com vento bastante fraco, o alerta laranja completamente a passar ao lado aqui, e na realidade nenhum modelo previa assim nada de especial, mas a chuva essa sim cai com muita intensidade, 21,6mm já.

Quer-me é parecer que quando entrarmos em aviso laranja isto vai acalmar bastante olhando aos meios de observação... Será?


----------



## supercell (9 Mar 2018 às 15:23)

Tudo bastante normal por Aveiro.. Vento moderado e desde à umas horas que não chove.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (9 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Bem no centro de Paços de Ferreira neste momento a precipitação abrandou mas há coisa de uma hora chovia com bastante intensidade. O vento é moderado.

Pelo Aeroporto era esta a situação há cerca de uma hora e meia, com chuva e vento fortes e baixa visibilidade segundo relatos de amigos meus por lá. Todos os voos em espera de uma melhoria das condições. Aquele voo TVF3452 foi ao Funchal e regressou ao Porto sem ter conseguido aterrar na ilha, tendo ainda que levar com mais 30-45 mins de espera sobre Vila do Conde no regresso... Já o voo DLH1794 de Munique divergiu para Lisboa.

Neste momento tudo normalizado por lá.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

O Felix por aqui esta a ser um fiasco... 
Onde anda a precipitação? 
Apenas vento e nevoeiro...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

*Meteoestrela - Serra da Estrela partilhou a publicação de Silvio Dias.*
3 min · 
Começam a fazer-se sentir alguns efeitos da precipitação intensa das últimas horas. A Covilhã já regista um acumulado de *66mm*. É muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo. A previsão é da continuação de precipitação por vezes intensa e aumento da intensidade do vento.

Copiado de Meteoestrela***


----------



## supercell (9 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Há células em formação no oceano em deslocação para terra, pode ser que daqui a poucas horas ocorra novamente precipitação.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

supercell disse:


> Há células em formação no oceano em deslocação para terra, pode ser que daqui a poucas horas ocorra novamente precipitação.



Pode ser que sim, pois esta a ser uma pasmaceira, ainda vou adormecer com o barulho do vento...


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Pode ser que sim, pois esta a ser uma pasmaceira, ainda vou adormecer com o barulho do vento...



Por aqui a mesma coisa, já não chove desde o meu último post, o vento é que sopra com rajadas muito fortes, a estação do joaopaulo já teve uma rajada de 103 km/h

O acumulado em Pedroso é *32,5mm*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 17:18)

Boas, 

grande ventania, registei há momentos uma rajada de *84 Km/h* de SSW, na rua nem se pode andar que o vento por vezes empurra mesmo, as árvores dobram-se, o vento faz um som a passar pelos prédios.

*17.4 mm* acumulados, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro com pingas grossas, mas foi curto.

14.6ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (9 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Por Vila do Conde aguaceiros moderados, mas muito esporádicos.
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro e vento fortes


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (9 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Aguaceiro forte aqui em Gaia, acompanhado de trovoada a oeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Trovoada por aqui, acompanhada de chuva puxada a vento forte


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Daniel Ferreira disse:


> Aguaceiro forte aqui em Gaia, acompanhado de trovoada a oeste.



De repente, levantou-se uma ventania danada aqui... Fui até à janela e não se via a outra margem do rio… Foi num ápice a chegar a este lado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Forte aguaceiro há minutos e puxado a vento forte, até fazia " fumo" nos telhados 

O acumulado subiu para os *19.8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Este vento já está a fazer estragos ( e deve piorar nas próximas horas), neste momento os Bombeiros Sapadores do Porto estão no Marquês, pois o vento já arrancou algumas chapas da lateral de um edifício, foto feita agora com o telemóvel:


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Confirmo, no porto junto a feup muito vento. Em casa a estação regusta 10/20 kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Por aqui neste momento vendaval instalado,  sigo com vento médio a* 50km/h *com rajadas de *80km/h SSW*
Rajada máxima *103km/h*  Acumulados* 14.5mm 

*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

A luz falhou há pouco, por uns 2 minutos esta zona da Cidade ficou completamente às escuras.

O vento continua muito forte com rajadas frequentes acima dos 70 Km/h ( até ao momento o máximo foi *92 Km/h* )


----------



## AJCS (9 Mar 2018 às 19:19)

Neste momento chove intensamente.

Temp. 15,3ºC

PA 999 mbar


----------



## rokleon (9 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

AJCS disse:


> Neste momento chove intensamente.
> 
> Temp. 15,3ºC
> 
> PA 999 mbar


será um sábado animado especialmente de ventos


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Nova rajada de *103km/h* o prédio parece que treme ..


----------



## supercell (9 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Por Aveiro continua tudo bastante calmo, para o fim da tarde passaram uns bons aguaceiros e o vento tem se mantido no máximo moderado.


----------



## AJCS (9 Mar 2018 às 19:49)

A pressão continua a baixar, agora 998 mbar.

Chove sem parar.


----------



## Stinger (9 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Vento com rajadas fortes ! Chuva ainda nada


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> A luz falhou há pouco, por uns 2 minutos esta zona da Cidade ficou completamente às escuras.
> 
> O vento continua muito forte com rajadas frequentes acima dos 70 Km/h ( até ao momento o máximo foi *92 Km/h* )



Só se foi nessa parte da cidade porque por aqui estive sempre com as luzes acesas 

Sim, o vento está dar comigo em doido


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

Que ventania incrível se hoje já está assim imagino amanhã à noite

Chuva já não cai há umas horas, o acumulado mantém-se em *33,3mm*


----------



## jonas (9 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Boas,
Em penafiel chove, e o vento continua forte!


----------



## dj_teko (9 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Está a meter respeito este vento


----------



## Sandrade (9 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Vento forte aqui em Santa Maria da Feira . Não tem chovido muito desde as 18h. Perspetivam-se dias complicados ... A ver vamos o que pode acontecer...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

83.7 km/h 
14ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 22:14)

Vocês conseguem dormir? sabendo que o estofex prevê isto:

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2018031006_201803081522_1_stormforecast.xml

O forte fluxo onshore e ascendente causará fortes precipitações, possivelmente com valores de pico acima de 100 mm no período de previsão atual e com convecção embutida. A partir de 15 UTC, uma calha de ondas curtas do sudoeste e cria um elevador adicional. Torna-se cada vez mais provável que as tempestades se envolvam então. As condições cinemáticas são boas o suficiente para permitir tempestades organizadas, embora sua natureza incorporada possa ser um pouco prejudicial. Enquanto a inundação é o principal risco, qualquer supercélula que se forma pode produzir um tornado neste ambiente de baixas bases de nuvens e forte cisalhamento de baixo nível. Após 00 UTC, a frente fria entrará em Portugal e na Galiza a partir do oeste. Pode formar uma linha convectiva e pode produzir rajadas de vento severas (em conjunto com gradientes de pressão apertados).

Válido: Fri 09 Mar 2018 06:00 to Sat 10 Mar 2018 06:00 UTC


----------



## kikofra (9 Mar 2018 às 22:14)

Chove bem no municipal de braga


----------



## xes (9 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Também estou em santa Maria da feira vento muito forte por enquanto é nada de chuva ou muito pouca

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Pessoal de Ovar, vem aí valente célula, vou ver o que se passa à beira mar


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2018 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Nota para o vento neste momento.
Se aqui, numa zona mais abrigada, registo rajadas acima dos 45-60 km\h, pertíssimo as rajadas andarão acima dos 80 km\h (arrisco dizer perto dos 100 km\h já que há elevações expostas directamente a SO).
O vento vai soprando em geral moderado a forte de *SSO*.
A *rajada máxima* foi de *67 km\h* até ao momento
Após as 14h tivemos um aguaceiro mais forte, que a 2-3 kms daqui foi muito intenso.
De resto a tónica foi a persistência dos aguaceiros, o que elevou o *acumulado* para os *42,2 mm*.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Bem regressei a casa, as células que se deslocam mar-terra estão com tendencia a enfraquecer, não quer dizer que na próxima hora possa ser o inverso.

O vento é forte e curioso, numa estrada de paralelos sem inclinação, o carro em ponto morto e destravado anda sozinho, e este pesa quase 1 tonelada.


----------



## VRStation (10 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Como vão as coisas por aqui...


----------



## dlourenco (10 Mar 2018 às 09:02)

Tempestade Félix em Esposende 





Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia.



dlourenco disse:


> Tempestade Félix em Esposende


Sol, bronzeador...És um sortudo. Nesta altura com céu com poucas nuvens...Não é para todos!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com uma ou outra aberta.
Os aguaceiros da madrugada trouxeram *4,1 mm* de *acumulado*.
O vento inicialmente forte, entretanto foi acalmando, está agora moderado de SSO.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada, essa sim, deverá ter muito vento e chuva\aguaceiros fortes mas possivelmente será de curta duração.
Arrisco a dizer que os modelos para o litoral norte falharam\falharão na quantidade absurda de precipitação que previram há uns dias. Não aposto! (Mas vai uma "aposta"?).


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 11:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> Sol, bronzeador...És um sortudo. Nesta altura com céu com poucas nuvens...Não é para todos!
> ...




Para o meu lado tem estado sempre sol desde as 09h00. A roupa esta toda a secar.


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Cinza disse:


> Para o meu lado tem estado sempre sol desde as 09h00. A roupa esta toda a secar.


Por aqui igual!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (10 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Dia completamente normal para já...Nem vento, nem chuva nem trovoada. Félix modo gatinho.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Por aqui por Covas está um dia normalíssimo, com bastante vento e boas abertas. 
14 mm acumulados entre as 4.30 e as 8.00.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento

Rajadas de *74 Km/h*


----------



## S Pimenta (10 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

Não se deixem enganar... durante a tarde vai começar a agravar-se o tempo... então à noite ui ui...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 13:53)

Várias descargas ao largo da costa, as células são bem visíveis daqui:








https://www.lightningmaps.org/#y=40...normal;r=0;s=0;o=0;b=57.44;n=0;d=8;dl=8;dc=0;


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2018 às 13:55)

Sim o vento está a intensificar bastante


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Vê-se que o tempo tem estado bastante agreste e muito diferente do que tem sido habitual no continente português, mas há uma espécie de alarmismo exacerbado em relação à tempestade Félix.

1. A nomeação das tempestades de inverno tem-lhes dado uma pseudo-categoria de furacões para efeitos de comunicação social.

2. Os variados meios de comunicação informais colocam os valores no máximo do que podem atingir as condições atmosféricas/marítimas, esquecendo a situação real ou percecionada pela maioria das pessoas.

3. Exemplo disso é a altura das ondas. Já mencionam ondas de 16/17 metros (valor provável de ser alcançado), quando por cálculos simples e observando modelos é possível concluir que, para uma pessoa que esteja durante UMA HORA junto à costa portuguesa no pico da tempestade, esta só verá ondas até 12/13 metros.

4. Apesar disso, antes a politização das tempestades que a criação de tempestades políticas num copo de água.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

Snifa disse:


> Várias descargas ao largo da costa, as células são bem visíveis daqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daqui a nada vou para a estrada ver o que se passa

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Agora mesmo em Espinho. Vai ser uma tarde daquelas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante  neste momento já chove 

Fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 14:34)

Grande "murro" que aquele "punho" nos vai dar... 





É impressão minha ou o "olho do furacão" está bem mais próximo da PI do que nas previsões?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento. A chuva cai em bandas, vêem-se perfeitamente.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Grande "murro" que aquele "punho" nos vai dar...



Já tinha reparado nisso, um belo gancho ali a formar-se, também me parece um pouco mais a sul do que os modelos previram, mas pode ser só impressão.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> Já tinha reparado nisso, um belo gancho ali a formar-se, também me parece um pouco mais a sul do que os modelos previram, mas pode ser só impressão.


A ideia que tinha é que iria mais para o golfo da Biscaia. Mas ao ver as animações de satélite parece-me que vem na direcção do noroeste da PI.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

João Pedro disse:


> A ideia que tinha é que iria mais para o golfo da Biscaia. Mas ao ver as animações de satélite parece-me que vem na direcção do noroeste da PI.



Penso que mais logo deverá passar na localização aproximada das cartas, algo deste género:


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:07)

E de repente ficou assustador lá fora. De minha casa via os kites do pessoal que estava na praia e que devem ter saído a correr... Ouvi roncos ao longe, até sentia trepidação... Nuvem muito escura e a começar a chover pingas grossas.

Edit. E a chuva não passou de umas pingas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (10 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

Eco vermelho a entrar em Esposende


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

slbgdt disse:


> Eco vermelho a entrar em Esposende


E em Viana do Castelo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Forte aguaceiro com trovoada, granizo e vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2018 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E em Viana do Castelo...


Já cá passou


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

_Bug_ no radar ou precipitação - orográfica assumo eu - persistente?


----------



## slbgdt (10 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Orion disse:


> _Bug_ no radar ou precipitação - orográfica assumo eu - persistente?



Aí será a serra da Pedrada/Castro laboreiro.
Deverá ser orografica


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Chove, troveja e o vento forte.
Já não posso ir para a mata apanhar pinhas.
E cai granizo...
E a temperatura a cair a pique....3 graus em pouco mais de uma hora.


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

O sol voltou a brilhar mas está novamente a carregar, a ficar assustador...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

Já está bastante agressivo, rajadas certamente acima de 70km/h... os modelos não previam mais de 50/60km/h a esta hora  E não vivo em um local muito exposto. Tarde teve apenas um aguaceiro moderado para já.


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Tromba de água em Esposende, vídeo disponível no Facebook de bestweather

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=936871593153534&id=364660113708021

Presumo que tenha coincidido com aquele período em que o céu ficou assustador...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Posted by Mar Alto Esposende


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade!
Não chove .


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Alguém em Viana do Castelo?? Essa célula com a tromba associada está a dirigir-se para o centro urbano de Viana...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Cinza disse:


> Posted by Mar Alto Esposende



Sim, terá sido esta célula a provocar a tromba de água:


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Está agreste por Viana, foi a mesma célula que causou a tromba de água ao largo de Esposende:






Por aqui caiu agora um intenso aguaceiro puxado a fortes rajadas de vento ( já registei *78 Km/h *de SSW)


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Agora a chover, até faz fumo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

cookie disse:


> Agora a chover, até faz fumo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Tromba de água ao largo de Esposende.
Correio da manhã em cima do acontecimento neste preciso momento, da célula que passou há bocado ao longo do litoral norte e entrou em terra na zona costeira do Alto Minho...


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


>


Infelizmente de momento não consigo tirar fotos...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Estou agora em Labruge perto de Vila de chã, boa base agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Há mais células a caminho do Litoral Norte, a manter-se a trajectória actual.





E belo núcleo da depressão Félix...


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Leça Palmeira


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Vento forte e começa a pingar.
Tatual: 14°C.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Agora mesmo a este de Vila Chã






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Atenção ao vento.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> E belo núcleo da depressão Félix...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Atenção ao vento.


Aquela linha de 110 km\h apontada a esta zona...Ai! Lá se vão telhados e árvores ao chão.
Bem, há bocado  (depois das 15.15h) estive no Monte do Pilar a medir o vento: 47,1 km\h de rajada máxima, numa altura relativamente calma por aqui. Nada de especial, como é óbvio. Mas estavam células interessante a passar ao largo.
Aqui em casa tive uma rajada de 45,7 km\h pelas 14.40h, acompanhada por um curto aguaceiro. Depois disso tem estado mais calmo e sem chover.
O acumulado mantêm-se nos 4,1 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

O "gancho" já quase que fechou por completo. Bonita "filigrana" no centro da depressão.


----------



## Paulo Cardoso (10 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

parece que o pior vai passar ao largo da costa certo???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Paulo Cardoso disse:


> parece que o pior vai passar ao largo da costa certo???


vem direitinho ao litoral norte e centro.. +2horas e o felix está aí!

https://pt.sat24.com/pt-pt/sp


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

Paulo Cardoso disse:


> parece que o pior vai passar ao largo da costa certo???



Não, o Félix está a caminho do Litoral:








O que passará mais ao largo  (ou mais acima neste caso) será o centro da depressão, deverá passar a NW/N da Galiza, mas ali bem perto da costa.

Aquela frente que se vê no satélite entrará pelo Litoral Norte e Centro, resta saber se trará muita chuva ou mais vento que chuva.

Entretanto algumas rajadas já ultrapassam os *80 Km/h *de SW/SSW.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Já cheguei a Espinho.

O Felix já chegou ou ainda vai vir?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Bom fim de tarde.

Estive a ver o *WRF da Meteogalicia*.
O modelo prevê o pior do vento entre as 21h e as 24h. Depois disso haverá sempre vento, naturalmente junto da costa, mas mais "suave".
Quanto à precipitação: poderá ser por vezes persistente, mas sem acumulados em geral muito elevados. Os acumulados em 24h poderão ultrapassar os 120 mm na zona da Peneda-Gerês e entre os 40 e os 80 mm nas restantes regiões.
Atenção a um pormenor...Amanhã esse modelo prevê valores de precipitação elevados horários a entrar numa faixa estreita entre Aveiro e Porto. Possivelmente com acumulados acima dos 60 mm\6h, para o final da tarde.
Esta situação, a ocorrer, poderá provocar problemas nas bacias do Vouga e do Mondego.

Neve!
Está difícil...
Há efectivamente frio em altitude, mas apenas aos 500 hPa: <-30ºC.
Mas aos 850 hPa as temperaturas serão sempre >0ºC na passagem da tempestade _Félix._
Esta combinação inviabiliza quedas de neve nas horas de maior precipitação, mesmo a altitudes próximas aos 1500 mts. Só após a passagem da depressão é que algum ar frio aos 850 hPa é que permitirá baixar a cota para os 1300 mts previstos pelo IPMA (eventualmente numa ou noutra célula mais arrefecida poderá cair alguma coisa abaixo disso, mas sem acumulação significativa).


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Á pouco ocorreu uma forte chuvada, mas de curta duração.

O vento começa a fazer-se sentir.

Temp.13,3ºC
PA 996 mbar


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

Boa tarde

Durante a noite o vento muito forte começou a rasgar uma estufa aqui perto, cheira-me que aquilo não vai aguentar esta noite 

Neste momento o vento ainda não sopra com muita intensidade, de manhã soprava com mais força.

O acumulado ainda é baixo com *3,1mm *e o sol vai espreitando


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Quando isto aqui chegar vai ser interessante !


----------



## kikofra (10 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

AJCS disse:


> Quando isto aqui chegar vai ser interessante !


Que podemos esperar?


----------



## xes (10 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

Espero bem que o vento não seja tao forte como a tempestade Ana, a custa dela fiquei sem um motor do portão lol vamos ver


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

Vamos ter a confirmação dos alertas da proteção civil.
Chuva intensa, vento forte, uma queda gradual da pressão, talvez trovoada, ou seja, uma noite animada.
O pior vai sentir-se junto ao litoral, com a intensificação do vento e da ondulação.


----------



## Paulo Cardoso (10 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

porto zero chuva,vento normal


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Amigos do norte , muita chuva e alguns ecos amarelos previstos logo noite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Boas, últimas horas calmas (16h-19h) sendo que agora sim o vento começa a aumentar de novo de velocidade  Lembro que o mesmo já esteve forte entre o meio-dia e as 15h/16h


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2018 às 19:50)

O meu anemômetro está relativamente protegido do vento pois tenho a mata uns 15 metros ao lado; mesmo assim nota-se uma tendência em crescendo das rajadas na última hora.
E a pressão atmosférica a baixar para os 993.
Acumulado de chuva 26 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

Rajada repentina de *91 Km/h *SSW


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Fotos que tirei por volta das 18h30-19h
 (S M da Feira) 

 (Esmoriz)


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Pela Maia as rajadas metem respeito, em zonas com mato tipo eucalipto, o vento até ruge ao passar pelas árvores que se dobram todas. Para já sem chuva, mas olhando ao radar não deve tardar muito

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Pelo radar devo ter chuva daqui a pouco. O vento continua a soprar forte.
...
Já chove.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Bonita linha de instabilidade a chegar, imagino o vento quando cá estiver!  11 graus


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Temp. 12,1 ºC
PA 994 mbar


----------



## supercell (10 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

Trovoada a Oeste de Aveiro!! Está a chegar....


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

pelo blitzortung vem festa para este lado


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bonita linha de instabilidade a chegar, imagino o vento quando cá estiver!  11 graus








Vamos lá ver o que isto dá... o vento pelo menos vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## SLM (10 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade e sentem-se os primeiros pingos por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (10 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Chove Certo para os lados da feira


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Por aqui ainda nao chove.


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 21:14)

Parece que sim.


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

camrov8 disse:


> pelo blitzortung vem festa para este lado


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

Chuva e vento forte agora mesmo


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Com essa linha de instabilidade, haverá algum tipo de "training line" imerso naquilo?
Esperemos que não, porque parece ter potencial para fazer estragos se atingir e avançar lentamente sobre alguma zona em terra.
Por cá sigo com vento moderado com rajadas fortes, de SSO.
Mantenho o *acumulado* à míngua: *4,1 mm*.


*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Chove fraco com vento forte


----------



## supercell (10 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Que bombas... já metem respeito ao longe


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

E já começam os cortes de luz...


----------



## dopedagain (10 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

O sr. felix chegou em força ao Minho. rajadas de 40kmh vamos ter uma noite animada. Espero que não hajam estragos!


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

Foi isto a linha de instabilidade? lol algum vento uma chuvita e nada mais... Já durante a tarde os aguaceiros não deixaram quase nada por aqui...


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## kikofra (10 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

Relampago


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 21:31)

A estação nas Caxinas registou uma rajada de 90.7km/h às 21:26


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

Parece me que será um evento de chuva moderada é pouco mais. A localização da depressao está bem acima de Portugal. O vento até então tem se apresentado fraco a moderado. Nada de mais aqui por Gondomar detesto alarmismos.
Vendo o manto de nuvens e olhando ao radar será uma coisa bem rápida. 
Nada a ver com a tempestade Ana.


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Chegou ca a trovoada


----------



## supercell (10 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Começa a chover torrencialmente...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

Tá feito por aqui... nada de especial; uma chuvita mais moderada e umas rajadas na ordem dos 45 km/h.
Bem mais interessante para os lados de Aveiro


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

Chove bem, vento com rajadas


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 21:37)

rokleon disse:


> Chegou ca a trovoada


e chuva bastante intensa


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

Trovoada 2 kms a sul de Ovar


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

O Félix nem para menino comparado à tempestade ana... uns aguaceiros moderados e algumas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h ocasionalmente.


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

91.7km/h às 21:37


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> O Félix nem para menino comparado à tempestade ana... uns aguaceiros moderados e algumas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h ocasionalmente.


As tempestades com nomes de mulheres são muito mais poderosas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

Os aviões continuam a passar aqui por cima em direcção ao aeroporto, um bom indicador em como, pelo menos aqui no Porto, não há nada de muito irregular a registar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

Treta de tempestade!


----------



## tesla (10 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

supercell disse:


> Que bombas... já metem respeito ao longe


Confirmo, a vários kms de distância e já fazem tremer as janelas

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

É uma vergonha falharem tão redondamente nas previsoes. O tempo que está neste momento a fazer é de alerta amarelo e...e. Venha outra que está já passou. Eu gostava é que não assustassem tantos as pessoas. Porque a rajada mais alta que tive até agora foi de tarde a 70km/h. Autêntico tiro no pé o de hoje.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Treta de tempestade!


Ainda não começou...só depois das 22 h

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Para quem se queixa da falta de vento podem ficar com as rajadas que estão a dar aqui onde moro eu não me importo nada.


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

rfilipeg disse:


> É uma vergonha falharem tão redondamente nas previsoes. O tempo que está neste momento a fazer é de alerta amarelo e...e. Venha outra que está já passou. Eu gostava é que não assustassem tantos as pessoas. Porque a rajada mais alta que tive até agora foi de tarde a 70km/h. Autêntico tiro no pé o de hoje.



fala por ti, aqui para os meus lados é só coisas desprendidas, eu estou a escrever toda a tremer.


----------



## Paulo Cardoso (10 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Sabem la o ke é uma tempestade...portugal sempre com a mania das grandezas


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

rfilipeg disse:


> É uma vergonha falharem tão redondamente nas previsoes. O tempo que está neste momento a fazer é de alerta amarelo e...e. Venha outra que está já passou. Eu gostava é que não assustassem tantos as pessoas. Porque a rajada mais alta que tive até agora foi de tarde a 70km/h. Autêntico tiro no pé o de hoje.


Quando não chove no quintal......  Violento temporal  (sem exagero) por Estarreja. Chuva, rajadas vigorosas e trovoada.


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda não começou...só depois das 22 h
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O pessoal ainda não se mentalizou que na meteorologia não se fazem previsões para os seus quintais. Mas o que é que se pode fazer....sempre as mesmas lengalengas.


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Que tristeza ver esta linha a descarregar tanto de Ovar para baixo e por aqui nada

Só vento e até ontem estava mais do que hoje

É que nestes eventos convectivos passa sempre tudo ao lado


----------



## kikofra (10 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Esta um temporal forte, tenham calma que deve chegar a todos


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 21:49)

Cinza disse:


> fala por ti, aqui para os meus lados é só coisas desprendidas, eu estou a escrever toda a tremer.


Aqui tá uma agradável noite até dá para ir passear o meu cão e é verdade aqui na zona do porto não se passa rigorosamente nada. Para mim vento forte é acima dos 80km/h aí sim já considero vento forte.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

rfilipeg disse:


> É uma vergonha falharem tão redondamente nas previsoes. O tempo que está neste momento a fazer é de alerta amarelo e...e. Venha outra que está já passou. Eu gostava é que não assustassem tantos as pessoas. Porque a rajada mais alta que tive até agora foi de tarde a 70km/h. Autêntico tiro no pé o de hoje.


A intensidade da frente não é, naturalmente, uniforme. O Porto e arredores "escaparam" ao pior. Está visto que o Félix gosta do Porto e não quis fazer por cá muitos estragos  Aparentemente odeia o resto, a norte e a sul da Invicta...


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 21:53)

Mas supostamente e o que fizeram ver à população era um eventos generalizado e não convectivo. É normalmente nestas situações de ciclogeneses é para uma area bastante envolvente e não para o quintal do vizinho.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

Aqui podem ver a tempestade próxima de Portugal e nas próximas horas chuva e ventos fortes, também possível trovoada ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

rfilipeg disse:


> Mas supostamente e o que fizeram ver à população era um eventos generalizado e não convectivo. É normalmente nestas situações de ciclogeneses é para uma area bastante envolvente e não para o quintal do vizinho.


E é generalizado, levou foi ali uma dentadinha por cima do Porto... 
Deixa lá, amanhã tiramos a barriga de misérias com as ondas de 16 metros de altura...


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2018 às 21:57)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui podem ver a tempestade próxima de Portugal e nas próximas horas chuva e ventos fortes, também possível trovoada !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem mais;


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mar 2018 às 21:59)

Paulo Cardoso disse:


> Sabem la o ke é uma tempestade...portugal sempre com a mania das grandezas



Atire-se ao mar e depois conversamos…


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Já percebi tudo... apanhou a CREP em Espinho e seguiu para Paredes...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Já percebi tudo... apanhou a CREP em Espinho e seguiu para Paredes...



............
Continua a chovee bem e o vento abrandou um pouco.


----------



## Sandrade (10 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Vento muito forte .. Trovoada... Chuva diluviana! Eis que o Felix chegou e quer ficar por aqui


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

Volta Ana estás perdoada


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

Incrível, esta zona em eventos de natureza convectiva é um zero à esquerda, já o noto há muito  Aquela zona de Aveiro, bem como Esposende e Viana levam sempre com a melhor parte do bolo


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

Coloquei a estação do ISEP offline pois o anemometro anda com a mania de deixar de funcionar.

Estou a recolher todos os dados menos o vento.


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 22:08)

qwerl disse:


> Que tristeza ver esta linha a descarregar tanto de Ovar para baixo e por aqui nada
> 
> Só vento e até ontem estava mais do que hoje
> 
> É que nestes eventos convectivos passa sempre tudo ao lado


Aqui foi uns 5 minutos de chuva mais convectiva... Mas o radar diz tudo sobre onde está a coisa a sério


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

calma voces andam muito stressados vamos por os olhos no radar!!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 22:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> calma voces andam muito stressados vamos por os olhos no radar!!


Não faço outra coisa senão isso e vejo com todo o desgosto tudo a passar ao lado


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado com rajadas forte! 
Vou esperar pelo melhor... haver vamos


----------



## supercell (10 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> calma voces andam muito stressados vamos por os olhos no radar!!


Subscrevo.


c0ldPT disse:


> Não faço outra coisa senão isso e vejo com todo o desgosto tudo a passar ao lado


Eu vejo um comboio enorme de aguaceiros a ir na tua direção. Temos de ser pacientes, ainda a procissão vai no adro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

parece vir alguma animação para o pessoal do porto...

aquela zona do marco de Canaveses também está a bombar


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

GPS precisa se para encontrar o Félix. Mas que noite normal de inverno. A meu ver é como já disseram em cima isto tá feito e o evento tá acabado aqui por estas bandas.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

Aquela "serpente" parece vir em direcção ao Porto... espero que seja das venenosas... (só um bocadinho, vá... )


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

Boas amigos! 

Qual a melhor hora para ir ver ondas gigantes à Foz?

Cumprimento especial pro amigo Lamego!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquela "serpente" parece vir em direcção ao Porto... espero que seja das venenosas... (só um bocadinho, vá... )


Que venha e que ferre nos arredores e não só no Porto


----------



## Iceberg (10 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

João45 disse:


> Boas amigos!
> 
> Qual a melhor hora para ir ver ondas gigantes à Foz?
> 
> Cumprimento especial pro amigo Lamego!



Sem dúvida, a manhã de Domingo.

Sempre em segurança, acima de tudo.


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquela "serpente" parece vir em direcção ao Porto... espero que seja das venenosas... (só um bocadinho, vá... )



Essa "serpente" já se está é a preparar para passar aqui de raspão... enfim não vale a pena perder tempo a acompanhar esta treta de evento


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

Iceberg disse:


> Sem dúvida, a manhã de Domingo.
> 
> Sempre em segurança, acima de tudo.


Obrigado.

Mas de manha quero dormir e depois ver/relatar o Portimonense. De madrugada que horas aconselhas?


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

João45 disse:


> Boas amigos!
> 
> Qual a melhor hora para ir ver ondas gigantes à Foz?
> 
> Cumprimento especial pro amigo Lamego!


Obrigado João ....abraço amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

qwerl disse:


> Essa "serpente" já se está é a preparar para passar aqui de raspão... enfim não vale a pena perder tempo a acompanhar esta treta de evento


Vem direitinha ao Porto, para já...


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

Cinza disse:


> Para quem se queixa da falta de vento podem ficar com as rajadas que estão a dar aqui onde moro eu não me importo nada.


Exatamente... Aqui na praia de Azurara está de meter respeito... E o que está para vir...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

João45 disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Mas de manha quero dormir e depois ver/relatar o Portimonense. De madrugada que horas aconselhas?


O aviso vermelho está em vigor a partir das 3 da manhã. Lá para as 5 já deve estar bom


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mar 2018 às 22:43)

Não enterrem já o evento, ainda estamos a 5 horas do aviso vermelho.


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> O aviso vermelho está em vigor a partir das 3 da manhã. Lá para as 5 já deve estar bom


Obrigado pela resposta.

Parece-me uma boa hora, encontramo-nos lá? 

Quanto ao Rio Douro é provável que suba ou nem por isso?


----------



## PauloSR (10 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

Boa noite a todos!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso a chuva cai de forma moderada e é pontuada por algumas rajadas, mas nada digno de registo.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas.


----------



## ipinto (10 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

http://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2018/3/tempo-piora-e-forma-tornado-no-norte/

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

João45 disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Parece-me uma boa hora, encontramo-nos lá?
> 
> Quanto ao Rio Douro é provável que suba ou nem por isso?


Às 5 não me parece que por lá esteja...  Mas certamente tentarei fazer uma reportagem durante a manhã 

Não vi como esteve hoje, só vendo as marés.


----------



## ipinto (10 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

O nome do link não tem nada haver com a notícia a indicar passagem de 11 distritos a vermelho. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Clarões a oeste de Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 22:50)

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Às 5 não me parece que por lá esteja...  Mas certamente tentarei fazer uma reportagem durante a manhã
> 
> Não vi como esteve hoje, só vendo as marés.


Sinto-te tentado a ir, mas ok! 

P.s. Obtive informações que o Douro já galgou na Régua!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Grande raio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Continua a vir na direcção do Porto. E com ecos roxos! 





Acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão ao longe...


----------



## PauloSR (10 Mar 2018 às 22:53)

A câmara na zona de Leça permite uma melhor noção do mar: Leça


----------



## dopedagain (10 Mar 2018 às 22:57)

rajadas já nos 67kmh, felix a entrar em força no alto minho.


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 22:57)

Ainda vou esperar mais um pouco mas já estou a ver a célula a ir demasiado para norte e novamente a passar de raspão


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

chove bem por aqui!!

já ronca!!!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Vem de "boca aberta", pronta para "engolir" a Invicta... 






Vai chovendo, um bocadinho mais...


----------



## Intruso (10 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Então a malta não estava a dizer que o evento era um fiasco? 
Pois bem, aqui na Maia chove a cântaros! E o vento assobia bem!


----------



## Intruso (10 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Trovoada!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Trovão!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mar 2018 às 23:05)




----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Chove muito bem agora! Linda "serpente"...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

KABUMMM! até estremece a casa!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

BOMBA!!!


----------



## Intruso (10 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Mais um valente relâmpago!


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:07)

Agora sim Portugal está debaixo de ataque!


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Trovoada!!


----------



## kikofra (10 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Ja passou a fase mais critica do Felix, ou ainda la vem?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Chove torrencialmente com flashes a acompanhar!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Se isto não é temporal…


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Chove forte! Trovões ao longe!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Inacreditável! Não se vê nada! Granizo! Medo...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Chove forte! Trovões ao longe!


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Estou quase a sair de casa para ir à "caça de gajas novas", há algum perigo na zona do Porto? Quanto ao perigo refiro-me em relação ao tempo, porque quanto à minha mulher estou descansado que ela nunca descobre!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

Dilúvio pelo Porto com forte trovoada

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (10 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

Chuvada monumental!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Já cantam os alarmes dos carros. Bem... não estava à espera de tanto... 
E continua...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Inacreditável! Não se vê nada! Granizo! Medo...


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Preciso de previsões urgentes para os próximos minutos!

Obrigado pessoal, se deus quiser e todos ultrapassarmos isto cá nos encontramos no futuro!


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

Novo susto na Baixa do Porto. Mala perdida cortou trânsito.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

o gato felix chateou-se com o pessoal do Porto e agora está a cascar forte


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

Bastante trovoada no Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

João45 disse:


> Preciso de previsões urgentes para os próximos minutos!
> 
> Obrigado pessoal, se deus quiser e todos ultrapassarmos isto cá nos encontramos no futuro!


Vai continuar assim mais um bocadinho, é uma longa linha de instabilidade. Mas a ver pelo radar o pior já passou.


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai continuar assim mais um bocadinho, é uma longa linha de instabilidade. Mas a ver pelo radar o pior já passou.


Mas quantos minutos precisamente? A minha vida "depende" da obtenção dessa informação!

Obrigado pela resposta caro colega de fórum!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

João45 disse:


> Mas quantos minutos precisamente? A minha vida "depende" da obtenção dessa informação!
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta caro colega de fórum!


Diria que 25-30 minutos. Até vir a próxima...


----------



## João45 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Diria que 25-30 minutos. Até vir a próxima...


Obrigado! Depois apresento-te umas amigas da minha mulher que trabalham todas na mesma área se é que me entendes! Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

Vários relâmpagos a oeste!


----------



## supercell (10 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

Veem pessoal? Isto vai dar para todos! 
Por Aveiro está vento moderado e não se aproxima nada de especial no radar para já.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Ao largo do litoral norte por volta das 21:18z... alguns registos de vento a rondar os 20 m/s (72qph) e pelo menos 1 (seta vermelha) de 22.5 m/s (81qph).


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Chuva forte outra vez.
A trovoada de há pouco:




Dois deles quase aqui em cima.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Ja vai longe o felix


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

está um verdadeiro temporal!
vento forte
chuva intensa
12ºc


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Chove bem, e  com gotas grossas, o acumulado está nos12 mm, a grande maioria nesta trovoada, 10.1 °c actuais.

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Está célula teve um pico de 330 mm/h


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 23:28)

À e tal e passear o cão...
Hold my beer....


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

Que chuvada torrencial  

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (10 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Este vento podem ficar com ele. Da última vez foi uma semana ou duas antes do Natal e lixou umas telhas a um vizinho... Chuva também acho que já temos que chegue... Trovoada, dispenso, até porque me ameaça a electrónica e obriga-me a desligar o computador e a Internet. Não sei... Acho que estou com bulimia meteorológica.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 23:32)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte com rajadas fortes, em contínuo e chuva moderada para já: parece mais forte por vir puxadinha a vento.
Ainda não ouvi trovão...
Acumulado: 13,7 mm.

Espera aí! Granizo misturado com chuva e a bater nas persianas enquanto escrevia as linhas em cima...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

dahon disse:


> À e tal e passear o cão...
> Hold my beer....


Mesmo por cima de minha casa essa  Foi memorável; chuva e ventos muito fortes, acompanhados por granizo e trovoada. Impossível de fotografar, infelizmente.


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Trovoada + chuva forte +  rajadas


----------



## PauloSR (10 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso chove de forma moderada. Nada digno de registo.

- Boa noite! Queria o livro de reclamações, por favor...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Mesmo por cima de minha casa essa  Foi memorável; chuva e ventos muito fortes, acompanhados por granizo e trovoada. Impossível de fotografar infelizmente.


Aqui também não consegui apanhar nada, mas os trovões foram autenticas bombas, 3 deles até fizeram vibrar  os vidros das janelas. 
Continua a chover, embora menos, sigo com *14 mm *acumulados

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Ecos vermelhos a chegar à costa de Gaia. Deve vir aí mais qualquer coisinha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Ecos vermelhos a chegar à costa de Gaia. Deve vir aí mais qualquer coisinha


estou a reparar nisso eles ganha força à medida que chegam a terra!

vai aumentando como seria de esperar o numero de ocorrências por condições meteorológicas adversas!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:47)




----------



## Paelagius (10 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Mesmo por cima de minha casa essa  Foi memorável; chuva e ventos muito fortes, acompanhados por granizo e trovoada. Impossível de fotografar, infelizmente.


A quem o dizes! E propunha-te eu, momentos antes, uma saída de campo… 

Ao que parece, foi nas redondezas da Praça do Império:






Aproveito para relembrar que existe um tópico para reportar a queda de granizo:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/relatos-de-granizo-radar-de-arouca.9709/

Continuação de bons seguimentos a todos


----------



## qwerl (10 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Ecos vermelhos a chegar à costa de Gaia. Deve vir aí mais qualquer coisinha



Claro que o eco roxo passou um pouco a norte daqui e eu fiquei com um aguaceiro moderado e mais nada

Mas é que não vem nada de jeito porra


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> estou a reparar nisso eles ganha força à medida que chegam a terra!
> 
> vai aumentando como seria de esperar o numero de ocorrências por condições meteorológicas adversas!


Há mais para chegar. Há um carreirinho delas a vir, pelo menos por agora, nesta direcção.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Parece que ainda tive direito a 5 min de chuva forte há pouco  Vá lá...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Não será propriamente uma "training line" mas anda lá perto.
A diferença poderá ser a intensidade não ser constante e a velocidade de deslocamento das células ser rápida.
mas que está a dar uma bela carga de água está! E o vento apesar de intermitente por vezes sopra forte com rajadas.

O *acumulado* entretanto subiu para os *22,1 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Paelagius disse:


> A quem o dizes! E propunha-te eu, momentos antes, uma saída de campo…
> 
> Ao que parece, foi nas redondezas da Praça do Império:
> 
> ...


Estava visto que seria má ideia... 
O IPMA mostra mais, do outro lado da ponte da Arrábida, e, curiosamente, essa não


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

qwerl disse:


> Claro que o eco roxo passou um pouco a norte daqui e eu fiquei com um aguaceiro moderado e mais nada
> 
> Mas é que não vem nada de jeito porra


Parece-me que vai algo a caminho de Esmoriz. Não Esmoreças rapaz!


----------



## Intruso (10 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

É impressão minha ou aquele eco vermelho mais a norte, ainda no mar, na zona de Viana do Castelo, é uma tromba de água?


----------



## S Pimenta (11 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

Para quem acha que o tempo não está mau aqui vai os meus videos...


----------



## Intruso (11 Mar 2018 às 00:02)




----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Intruso disse:


>


Acho que a assinatura no radar costuma ter mais a forma de um "feijãozinho"...  Ou seja, nota-se a rotação. Não a vejo aqui, mas tudo é possível...


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Intruso disse:


> É impressão minha ou aquele eco vermelho mais a norte, ainda no mar, na zona de Viana do Castelo, é uma tromba de água?


É impossível afirmar que existe uma tromba de água pela cor de uma qualquer escala de produto de radar (se assim fosse já teríamos tido hoje tornados para dar e vender).


----------



## qwerl (11 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me que vai algo a caminho de Esmoriz. Não Esmoreças rapaz!



Já reparei,o problema é que eu estou em Canelas e não em Esmoriz Mais uma vez precisamente no sítio onde a célula se partiu em dois não chovendo quase nada
Já começa a ser demais


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

Célula em formação a oeste de Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:12)

qwerl disse:


> Já reparei,o problema é que eu estou em Canelas e não em Esmoriz Mais uma vez precisamente no sítio onde a célula se partiu em dois não chovendo quase nada
> Já começa a ser demais


Parece-me então um caso de dar às Canelas... e ir até Esmoriz!


----------



## Intruso (11 Mar 2018 às 00:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que a assinatura no radar costuma ter mais a forma de um "feijãozinho"...  Ou seja, nota-se a rotação. Não a vejo aqui, mas tudo é possível...





vitamos disse:


> É impossível afirmar que existe uma tromba de água pela cor de uma qualquer escala de produto de radar (se assim fosse já teríamos tido hoje tornados para dar e vender).



Muito obrigado pelas respostas. Como vejo os storm chasers e já vi imagens de radar parecidas decidi perguntar.
Mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2018 às 00:17)

Ora, terminei o dia de ontem com 23,1 mm.
Para já mantêm-se o vento moderado com rajadas.
Há células a caminho do Alto minho e da região do grande Porto para Espinho:


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2018 às 00:17)

Intruso disse:


> Muito obrigado pelas respostas. Como vejo os storm chasers e já vi imagens de radar parecidas decidi perguntar.
> Mais uma vez obrigado.


Imagens de radar do género podem "sugerir" que a célula que apresenta elevados valores de refletividade e uma assinatura característica (o tal feijãozinho), eventualmente poderá evidenciar rotação e ser potencialmente suscetível de criar fenómenos extremos de vento (como tornados). Mais que isso, infelizmente, ainda não.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (11 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Sabem dizer quando é que o IPMA atualiza as descargas eléctricas? Caiu um mesmo perto de mim na Trindade, Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Chove intensamente  acompanhado de fortes rajadas 

GRANIZO!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

Vento muito forte proveniente dessa célula @Joaopaulo


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chove intensamente  acompanhado de fortes rajadas
> 
> GRANIZO!



Começa a intensificar-se o vento por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

Trovoada perto de Canelas, VNG






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (11 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

vitamos disse:


> Imagens de radar do género podem "sugerir" que a célula que apresenta elevados valores de refletividade e uma assinatura característica (o tal feijãozinho), eventualmente poderá evidenciar rotação e ser potencialmente suscetível de criar fenómenos extremos de vento (como tornados). Mais que isso, infelizmente, ainda não.


Mais uma vez muito obrigado.
Muito mais esclarecido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Começa a intensificar-se o vento por aqui.


Rajadas de* 95 km/h  WSW*


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Trovão a sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Belo ronco


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Clarão! O ronco demorou a chagar mas bastante longo


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Trovão! 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Agora sim roncou bem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovão a sul



Outro


----------



## quimdabrita (11 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora sim roncou bem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que aplicação usas para ver isso?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

E mais outro agora


----------



## quimdabrita (11 Mar 2018 às 00:30)

Vento forte na Maia.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:30)

Outro...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Ouço trovoada muito ao longe.
Será em Espanha? 
Claramente da mesma origem que relataram há pouco.
Vai chovendo mas mais fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

quimdabrita disse:


> Que aplicação usas para ver isso?


http://www.lightningmaps.org/

Basta fazer zoom em Portugal.


----------



## cookie (11 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Por aqui para já apenas vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (11 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Finalmente grande trovoada a oeste e aguaceiro muito forte, há pouco o vento era tanto que a chuva até ia de baixo para cima
Foi difícil mas finalmente está ai alguma coisa de jeito
Grande estouro enquanto escrevia


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Que flash há segundos!


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

A luz falhou nesta zona por uns 10 segundos, logo a seguir a um relâmpago 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

quimdabrita disse:


> Que aplicação usas para ver isso?


Nenhuma. site do lightning maps e faço captura de tela

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

Continua a roncar... mais ao longe agora.


----------



## Stinger (11 Mar 2018 às 00:42)

Vim pela A4 ate valongo e vi cada relampago forte ali para a zona de campo e serra da pia ! Um deles mandou abaixo a luz na igreja !


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não é bem "agora". É mais há 25 minutos atrás, visto o radar marcar 00:25.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

Simplesmente aterrador por aqui, chuva forte com vários relâmpagos e trovões ruidosos, até tremia o chão! Já tinha saudades de uma trovoada destas por aqui, bem raro.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

00.42 180S


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 01:02)

Muito vento, chuva =temporal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ipinto (11 Mar 2018 às 01:02)

http://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat...0;y=41.1173;x=-8.4849;z=11;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;i=1;

Espectacular em tempo real


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

As rajadas intensificam-se uma vez mais…


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

Chuva moderada de momento!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2018 às 01:33)




----------



## qwerl (11 Mar 2018 às 01:54)

Agora sim, o evento já não foi um fiasco total grande chuvada que caiu, com trovoada e muito vento a acompanhar, foram 15,8mm numa hora segundo a estação de Pedroso, um ribeiro que passa à beira daqui já saltou fora e anda a passear pelos campos

Por agora tudo mais calmo, até o vento, apesar de ainda soprar forte. Veremos o que o resto da noite nos reserva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2018 às 02:04)

Grande chuvada com granizo


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2018 às 02:06)

Grande trovão em Braga há cinco minutos.


----------



## RamalhoMR (11 Mar 2018 às 02:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande trovão em Braga há cinco minutos.


Se daí o ouvistes, agora imagina o estoiro que foi aqui em Gualtar. Tudo estremeceu.


E claro, verdadeiro temporal lá fora. Granizo vento... tudo ao molho.


----------



## RickStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 02:28)

A malta continua à espera desses vídeos


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 04:27)

De repente, levantou-se a ventania…


----------



## S Pimenta (11 Mar 2018 às 07:34)

RickStorm disse:


> A malta continua à espera desses vídeos





S Pimenta disse:


> Para quem acha que o tempo não está mau aqui vai os meus videos...


----------



## Paulo Cardoso (11 Mar 2018 às 07:50)

para quem acha que esta depressao foi muito mau tempo enfim muito alarmistas 
so para quem viveu um F4 sabe o que é mau tempo isto é para meninos


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2018 às 08:31)

Bom dia,
Para quem quiser assistir ao mar:
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/furadouro/
Acordei de noite com uma chuvada e trovoada. Já não ouvia trovejar assim há algum tempo.


----------



## cookie (11 Mar 2018 às 09:31)

O vento por aqui continua bastante agreste... 
Ontem à noite pareceu-me ouvir algo metálico a contorcer e foi quando achei que era hora de ir para a zona este da casa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado.
Tatual de 11.1°C


----------



## FSantos (11 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Em direto, sem ser preciso correr riscos:

https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/inte...panhar-o-mau-tempo-9177882.html?autoplay=true


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Bom dia...

Em termos de precipitação e vento, por aqui, fiasco total, e eu já esperava sinceramente.

Rajada máxima de 51 km\h e 9,6mm acumulados hoje.

Total do mês segue em 137mm


----------



## Thomar (11 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

FSantos disse:


> Em direto, sem ser preciso correr riscos:
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/inte...panhar-o-mau-tempo-9177882.html?autoplay=true



Está bonito, está!





Aonde é que está o @Snifa e outros com as suas fotos espectaculares...


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Novamente trovoada. A manhã tem sido de aguaceiros, cada um deles acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas significativas.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Temporal enorme há cerca de 15min! Algo do género do que aconteceu entre as 0h-1h de hoje  Sem trovoada desta vez, mas com granizo! Rajadas agrestes...


----------



## qwerl (11 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Por aqui pouco mais choveu durante a noite e o acumulado para já é de *18,3mm
*
Jà não chove há algum tempo e o vento ainda é forte mas não tanto como na noite passada


----------



## ampa62 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia. Por aqui a noite foi algo intensa, o suficiente para ficar sem luz durante 3 horas (e lá se foram os dados). Manhã com vento forte e aguaceiros bastante intensos. Acumulados 19 mm até ao momento (excluindo 3 horas).
Em 2010 quando tive aqui o Xynthia foi muito mais complicado. Numa rajada vi três pinheiros partirem-se à minha frente como se fossem palitos.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

Que condicoes sao expectaveis para hoje entre as 18 e as 20 entre sm feira e o Porto?
Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:57)




----------



## AJCS (11 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Temp. 13,8 ºC
PA 996 mbar

O vento está particularmente forte, com o carro parado e a uma altitude de 200m, o vento abana bem a viatura.

Alguns voos com destino ao Porto, estão a alterar os procedimentos de aterragem devido ao vento.


----------



## rokleon (11 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

kikofra disse:


> Que condicoes sao expectaveis para hoje entre as 18 e as 20 entre sm feira e o Porto?
> Obrigado


Ao longo da tarde aguaceiros moderados/intensos, com pouca chuva convectiva. Ventos de Oeste algures nos 40 km/h. Entre as 18h e as 20h deve ser das alturas em que choverá mais.


----------



## cookie (11 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

Estou a ver a CMTV e estão em direto da Apúlia... Está tão negro para o mar...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (11 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Que violência agora mesmo, o vento... Está a chover...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Foto que tirei hoje pelas 12:15h  ( tirada com Tlm ) : 







Na minha estação as rajadas foram aos *90 km/h* SW


----------



## AJCS (11 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

Forte chuvada neste momento acompanhada de vento.

Temp. 12,1ºC
PA 996 mbar


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Forte chuvada por aqui neste momento, puxada a vento forte


----------



## PauloSR (11 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

Foram dez-quinze minutos de chuva forte com granizo à mistura e algum vento...

Entretanto, serenou tudo.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Trovoada!!! Para que não falte nada ao previsto...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto que tirei hoje pelas 12:15h  ( tirada com Tlm ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para além da excelente foto, retenho daqui a atenção que as pessoas dão aos Avisos. 
Com Aviso Vermelho de ondulação, e com uma célula intensa a chegar, parece-me "sensato" estar ali numa sessão de fotos, com tripé e tudo...


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Chove bem em  smfeira, vento rodou para norte


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Chove moderado.
Há cerca de 15 min caiu uma boa chuvada.
O vento abrandou.


----------



## cookie (11 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Aliviar? Não noto nada, até parece que piorou..

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

Que chuvada que se abateu… Não se via um "palmo"! Agora que desvendou, o céu mostra umas cores diferentes.


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Continua a chover...as vezes de forma fraca e outras fortíssima.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:46)

Estou a ver o jogo Paços de Ferreira VS  Porto.
Bem que chuvada agora, parecia que estava a cair granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:06)

*Vento forte derruba árvores no Bom Jesus*
*



*
O vento forte que se fez sentir este domingo em Braga provocou a queda de várias árvores na zona do Bom Jesus, mas a fragilidade dos solos devido ao grande fogo florestal de 15 de outubro tem sido apontada como estando também na origem das quedas.

Os estragos mais visíveis ocorreram na antiga esplanada de um café na localidade de Mãe de Água, no cimo do Monte do Bom Jesus, com a quebra de duas árvores de grande porte, uma junto à outra, enquanto uma palmeira mesmo ao lado ficou reduzida a metade e mais adiante outras árvores e copas caíram em vários troços ao longo da Estrada Nacional 309.

Mais abaixo, em São Pedro de Este, na rotunda no fim da Variante do Alto da Vela, uma árvore caiu numa zona residencial, durante a noite, mas sem causar quaisquer danos.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...rte-derruba-arvores-no-bom-jesus-9178893.html


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

Que chuvada!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Boas!

Cá ficam umas fotos da ondulação hoje, ao final da manhã, na Foz. Acho que já vi "pior", mas é sempre bonito 
Estavam por lá poucos corajosos... fiquei surpreendido por não estarem magotes de povo por lá, como é costume nestas ocasiões... 
Muito, muito vento; ia levantando voo já para o fim 




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## cookie (12 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Manhã primaveril com sol, temperatura agradável e vento inexistente. Que bom...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

Boa tarde,
De momento vento fraco de sul, mas deve de faltar pouco para cair agua 
Temp- 12.0ºC
Humidade relativa de 74%
Ponto de orvalho de 7.84ºC


----------



## meko60 (12 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

Boa tarde.
Pelo que vejo no radar do IPMA, o Litoral N deve estar quase a levar com a  .


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Boa noite.

Por cá começou a chuviscar pelas 20h. Depois dos aguaceiros fracos da madrugada e um ou outro muito fraco durante o dia.
O *acumulado *de hoje está nos *3,3 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO (predominante).

*Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 80%
*​Preparem-se! Vem aí a tempestade do século...Ou pelo menos a tempestade desta semana. 
Amanhã temos a "Gisele" a abrir todos os noticiários.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite,
por aqui vai chovendo certinho, sigo com *3 mm* acumulados. 

10.4ºc actuais.
Março segue com *193,6 mm*, certamente será para ultrapassar largamente os 200 mm.


----------



## AJCS (12 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Está a preparar-se uma noite chuvosa.

Temp. 11,3ºC
PA 1014 mbar


----------



## João45 (12 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

Boa noite!

Vim só aqui dizer que, surpreendentemente, sobrevivi à tempestade do outro dia! Por aí estão todos bem amigos?

Cumprimentos e boa semana!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Chove moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

Chove bem por cá, acumulados *4.8mm *


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2018 às 22:42)

Por aqui também chove com bastante intensidade neste momento

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 23:07)

João45 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Vim só aqui dizer que, surpreendentemente, sobrevivi à tempestade do outro dia! Por aí estão todos bem amigos?
> 
> Cumprimentos e boa semana!


Eu sobrevivi , já levo em Monchique mais de 300 mm ...
Bom descsvdo amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Esta animado, continua a chuva e o vento...


----------



## cookie (13 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

bem... depois da manhã primaveril de ontem, a tarde ficou cinzentona e pela hora de jantar recomeçou a chover.

para já céu algo encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mar 2018 às 22:26)

Vento moderado por aqui
82% humidade relativa


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 01:01)

Chuva


----------



## PauloSR (14 Mar 2018 às 01:25)

Já chove pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. E que bem sabe ouvi-la...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 02:46)

Chuva e vento, ambos moderados!!! 
A Gisela está animada


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2018 às 07:46)

Chove, com vento moderado.
Tatual:13.7°C.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Félix, és um menino
As mulheres são mais bravas 
Vento moderado a forte e a chuva igual


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

Chove muito agora, 8,4mm acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca neste momento e bastante vento.

Já se vê bem a frente fria no radar:


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

nem se pode andar na rua,  em certas zonas o vento simplesmente empurra.

De momento chove com pingas grossas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2018 às 09:37)

Boas,

A força do vento arrancou parte da cobertura de uma fábrica aqui perto.

Sopra a *54km/h *com rajadas acima dos *90km/h* de SSW

Rajada máxima de *103km/h*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia pessoal,
Habemus Gisele , o Félix era mesmo um menino 

Mais alguém reparou , ou fui apenas eu nas semelhanças que esta depressão Gisele apresente nesta frente fria Eco amarelo/laranja com a Tempestade Ana que está prestes a atingir o Litoral Norte?!!

*Depessão Gisele





Tempestade Ana



*


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Rajada máxima por aqui *96 Km/h* de SSW.

*3.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Stinger (14 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Vento bastante forte por aqui , isto sim


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 09:52)

Rajada de 64km\h à instantes


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 10:23)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Félix, és um menino
> As mulheres são mais bravas
> Vento moderado a forte e a chuva igual





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> Habemus Gisele , o Félix era mesmo um menino
> 
> Mais alguém reparou , ou fui apenas eu nas semelhanças que esta depressão Gisele apresente nesta frente fria Eco amarelo/laranja com a Tempestade Ana que está prestes a atingir o Litoral Norte?!!
> ...



Bom dia,

Sim, reparei. Era para tê-lo comentado mas não tinha certeza quanto à line echo wave pattern. Deixei-me ficar reservado e ficou guardado no imgur.
É um canzarrão arreliado atrás do gato.
Vento e chuva a marcar o dia até ao momento.


----------



## HélderCosta (14 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

Volta Sol, já começo a ficar cansado destas depressões nojentas -.-‘
Dia marcado pelo vento forte e chuva com tendência a ficar igual.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

Chove imenso, já registei *101 Km/h* de SSW, há chapas de prédios que perigosamente vão batendo, mas os bombeiros já foram chamados. Grande som causado pelo vento ao passar pelas estruturas.Verdadeiro temporal.

*7 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Chove muito com vento muito forte  Qual Félix qual quê... esse valeu pela trovoada só


----------



## cookie (14 Mar 2018 às 10:45)

rajadas bastante violentas agora... por aqui chuva pouca...


----------



## dopedagain (14 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

Autêntico diluvio em ponte de lima já vamos em 35mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

Boas,

Muita chuva desde há uns 15-20 minutos para cá. Rajadas muito fortes; os vidros das minhas janelas maiores chegam a "fazer barriga", já as entreabri para não ter surpresas desagradáveis...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

E cada vez mais arreliado @Paelagius  Ahaha! Vamos ver onde isto vai entrar com mais intensidade! se a Norte ou Centro


----------



## dlourenco (14 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

já "ronca" em Esposende


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## darque_viana (14 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Autêntico dilúvio há pouco, por estas bandas!!
E tem roncado bem nos últimos minutos!


----------



## rokleon (14 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

Eu diria que vai ser intendo em todo o lado e, pelo radar, talvez "dobrar" de intensidade ali na região mesmo a meio entre Porto e Aveiro (S.M. da Feira talvez?). 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E cada vez mais arreliado @Paelagius  Ahaha! Vamos ver onde isto vai entrar com mais intensidade! se a Norte ou Centro/Sul


----------



## Sandrade (14 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

rokleon disse:


> Eu diria que vai ser intendo em todo o lado e, pelo radar, talvez "dobrar" de intensidade ali na região mesmo a meio entre Porto e Aveiro (S.M. da Feira talvez?).


Bom dia,

Partilho da sua opinião. Santa Maria da Feira vai "levar" com esta frente muito intensa...mas penso que será de curta duração....
Muito Vento, alguma chuva por enquanto.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Trovoada em Ponte de Lima





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (14 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

E chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento forte...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

Tá muito forte por aqui. Dilúvio, vento tipo Downburst e trovoada mesmo em cima. A tempestade perfeita


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

Que temporal... rajadas frequentes acima dos 90 Km/h, algo assustador. 

*10 mm* acumulados e a subir.


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Estava com receio que a estação do ISEP tivesse, novamente, problemas com a medida de vento mas, pelos vistos, a intervenção que fiz na segunda resultou. Está agreste mas nada comparado com os ventos com mais de 100 Km que estou a ver noutras estações.

PS: Não percebo as medidas da APDL estão mais baixas do que eu esperava.


----------



## dopedagain (14 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Trovoada em ponte de lima, vento, chuva que não me recordo de cair com tanta intensidade. Um autêntico festim!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (14 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

O Felix trouxe para aqui onde moro rajadas bem fortes e assustadores, mas a Gisele meu Deus faz com que o Felix pareça um gato castrado, credo é com cada rajada que voa tudo, é só coisas pelo ar, e chuva por vezes forte, isto que passe bem rápido.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

Está a ficar bastante escuro neste momento


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:14)

Snifa disse:


> Está a ficar bastante escuro neste momento



É o dilúvio agora


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Trovão.....enorme estouro...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Grande clarão… Cerca de 4/5s até o ouvir


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Que trovão  a reportar perto do hospital de São João


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Confirmado
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Outro


----------



## kikofra (14 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Duas DEA´s 
uma a menos de um 1km, outro a pouco mais


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:22)

Maior chuvada de sempre por aqui. Autêntico dilúvio


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

Muita chuva e vento...

16mm e rajadas acima de 50km\h


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

Bom dia gastronómico...

O "Felix" comparo-o com um *entrada* agradável mas leve.
A "Gisele" é aquele prato (longe de ser gourmet) que sacia, que enche e sabe bem, típico sabor à moda antiga, qual *rojoada à minhota* (atenção que é um prato típico do Minho e Douro Litoral - vocês aí em cima não se ponham em bicos de pés, ok?!).
Prontos, tudo dito. Ou não...

Temos vento forte, chuva agora forte, bem empurrada pelo vento persistente.
Nada a ver. Mas mesmo nada! Nada a ver com com o "Felix". 
O *acumulado* sob para os *23,1 mm*; o valor *mensal* está agora nos *273,7 mm*.


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Grande bomba mesmo agora. Estremeceu o chão. Ouvem-se sirenes.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

O Lightning Map é fidedigno? É que caiu um relâmpago aqui na zona de Cedofeita há uns bons 10/15 minutos e só atualizou, na app, há pouco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Grande tempestade, já fiquei sem luz, fortes trovões


----------



## AJCS (14 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

Chuva e vento forte, de certeza vai haver árvores caídas.

07,00h 1003 mbar 14,4ºC
11.00h 0998 mbar 13,6ºC

Está mesmo um dia de tempestade.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:32)

Também ouço Bombeiros, não sei o que se passa, o raio deve ter caído perto do Marquês...foi uma grande bomba


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Já passou?
Pfffffff!!!
Só isto?
Bolas, quero mais...
O *acumulado* subiu para os *31,5 mm*. (de 22 para 31 em 8 minutos)

A chuva intensa veio acompanhada de granizo, à mistura.
Grande chuvada em curtos minutos.
Continua a chover mas acalmou.
O rain rate foi de 136,9 mm (de 1 em 1 mm a resolução do pluviómetro).
Ahhhhh, acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Snifa disse:


> Também ouço Bombeiros, não sei o que se passa, o raio deve ter caído perto do Marquês...foi uma grande bomba


Segundo o Lightning Map, foi na rua de Cedofeita.


----------



## Sandrade (14 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Assustador


----------



## supercell (14 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Rajadas de vento incrivelmente fortes por Aveiro!!


----------



## karkov (14 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Trovão agora em Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (14 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

A Gisele deve ter vento mais forte que o Félix.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

Mas que bomba caiu em baguim do monte!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

É  cada relâmpago, e continua


----------



## dopedagain (14 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

Por aqui acalmou mas já vamos em 40mm agora  vai em direcção ao interior. Na galiza a zona mais intensa da frente é enorme vão ter festa por mais umas horas.

.





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

Depois não querem que critiquem o IPMA... Pffff

Aviso laranja no Felix e amarelo hoje. LOL

Temporal por aqui, incrível....

19,3mm acumulados em subida rápida.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

Pessoal do norte , atenção !!!!
Segundo o meteo trás os montes e Luso Meteo , muita chuva forte e vento forte ( 120/140 km) 
É uma possibilidade !
Tenham cuidado ! 
Linha amarela segundo o radar , poderá trazer problemas ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Se não estou enganado, o que assinalei a vermelho...






... inclui os ecos relativos ao _jetstreak _com elevada HR. A atual instabilidade não tem muita expressão em altitude (e o litoral norte está a experienciar a parte mais ativa da frente).






---

É bem possível que a parte mais ativa da frente tenha chegado um pouco mais cedo do que (alguns) modelos previam. O ICON, por exemplo, indica mais vento do que o ARPEGE.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

Nando Costa disse:


> Grande bomba mesmo agora. Estremeceu o chão. Ouvem-se sirenes.



A julgar pelo trânsito na VCI, alguém ficou em choque. 

Trovoada de dia é que não…


----------



## VRStation (14 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Cuidado com a Gisela!

Vento:    Sul 190° 51.8 km/h (Rajadas 88.8 km/h)


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

Autêntico _downburst_ o que cá se passou  E os ecos mais potentes não passaram cá... Tive direito ao laranja mas parecia roxo


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

O pior da tempestade já deve ter passado.


----------



## supercell (14 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Este vento mete muito medo.... Incrível... O pico chegou agora a Aveiro


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Descida da temperatura para os 9.9ºC, antes da frente fria estava bem morno com 13.5ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

E já fez feridos !!

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...aia-9185788.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=W


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Por aqui dos 12,3ºC à entrada da frente, passei para os actuais *9,3ºC*.
E continua a chover, o *acumulado* subiu para os *34,8 mm*.
Na última hora o acumulado subiu 17,0 mm. Concentrado em poucos minutos...
O vento também acalmou, soprando moderado com rajadas.

Para a tarde os aguaceiros poderão também ser fortes.
A massa de ar é bem fria e potencialmente levará a formar boas células a aproximar-se do continente.
Aguardemos...


----------



## supercell (14 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

O pico acabou de passar e foi o mais incrível deste ano, chuva torrencial com visibilidade de apenas umas dezenas de metros, vento forte e só faltou mesmo a trovoada... Foi uma passagem curta mas de forte intensidade.


----------



## S Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Paelagius disse:


> A julgar pelo trânsito na VCI, alguém ficou em choque.
> 
> Trovoada de dia é que não…



Aqui vai o video da Tempestade!
Atençāo! Vejam o video todo até ao fim... vão ver 2 surpresas durante o video...


Na minha opinião isto bem merecia aviso Laranja tanto de vento como chuva...


----------



## AJCS (14 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

Agora abandou a chuva e o vento.

Em Guimarães há rua cortadas devido a inundações.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Meus amigos, por volta das 10h30 encontrava-me eu tão desejoso de conhecer a "Gigi" que me fiz à estrada para a encontrar. Combinámos o local para o rendez-vous; um cafézinho à beira-mar, em Leça da Palmeira. E lá fui ao seu encontro.

Estava eu a passar o túnel sob a rotunda dos Produtos Estrela quando noto que, mais à frente, o panorama de apresentava branco, muito branco. Pensei "nevoeiro? que estranho..." Estava enganado, era ela! A Gigi não se aguentou à beira-mar e vinha ao meio encontro! E foi ali, algures entre o Norteshopping e as bombas da Galp, em plena A28, que tudo aconteceu! E foi explosivo! Uma verdadeira tempestade! Água por todos os lados, ventos fortíssimos, raios a estilhaçar os céus, até fiquei sem visão! Achei melhor ligar os 4 piscas e encostar nas bombas para melhor apreciar o momento.

A Gigi foi um bocadinho bruta, mas adorei... mas foi também uma querida; no meio de tanta excitação ainda me lavou o carro e as janelas de casa...


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

Não há semáforos na Cidade, nem intermitentes estão. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Boas,


Manhã agreste por aqui também. Mesmo muito vento e chuva por vezes forte. Agora bem mais calmo.


As cidades costeiras do litoral Norte a levarem com o melhor, incluindo Viana e Porto. A frente desfez-se toda ao entrar no Minho. 

Acabei por não ter precipitação tão forte, mas mesmo assim foi suficiente para mandar a luz abaixo. Brutal tempestade!


----------



## rokleon (14 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

rokleon disse:


> Eu diria que vai ser intendo em todo o lado e, pelo radar, talvez "dobrar" de intensidade ali na região mesmo a meio entre Porto e Aveiro (S.M. da Feira talvez?).


Acho que acertei no local mais intenso, pelo radar


----------



## S Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Meus amigos, por volta das 10h30 encontrava-me eu tão desejoso de conhecer a "Gigi" que me fiz à estrada para a encontrar. Combinámos o local para o rendez-vous; um cafézinho à beira-mar, em Leça da Palmeira. E lá fui ao seu encontro.
> 
> Estava eu a passar o túnel sob a rotunda dos Produtos Estrela quando noto que, mais à frente, o panorama de apresentava branco, muito branco. Pensei "nevoeiro? que estranho..." Estava enganado, era ela! A Gigi não se aguentou à beira-mar e vinha ao meio encontro! E foi ali, algures entre o Norteshopping e as bombas da Galp, em plena A28, que tudo aconteceu! E foi explosivo! Uma verdadeira tempestade! Água por todos os lados, ventos fortíssimos, raios a estilhaçar os céus, até fiquei sem visão! Achei melhor ligar os 4 piscas e encostar nas bombas para melhor apreciar o momento.
> 
> A Gigi foi um bocadinho bruta, mas adorei... mas foi também uma querida; no meio de tanta excitação ainda me lavou o carro e as janelas de casa...



Acho o que tu passaste foi mais ou menos isto...

Aqui segue um video de um amigo


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

*Escola evacuada em Vila Nova de Gaia por perigo de colapso e forte inundação!*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Diário do Minho


----------



## MaxPayne (14 Mar 2018 às 13:56)




----------



## cookie (14 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

UAU... Por Vila do Conde nem pensar que foi tão agressivo... Nem trovoada houve.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Mar 2018 às 14:07)

S Pimenta disse:


> Acho o que tu passaste foi mais ou menos isto...
> 
> Aqui segue um video de um amigo


O que a pessoa desta viatura viu foi exatamente o que vi quando estava a conduzir ontem, na freguesia do Livramento em Ponta Delgada, Açores. Foi uma tempestade digna deste nome, um dilúvio impressionante que me fez ligar as luzes de nevoeiro dianteiras e traseiras! Parecia fumo na estrada de tanta chuva!!! Parabéns ao autor do vídeo! Filmou o que não tive oportunidade de filmar!
A Gisele foi violenta já aqui nos Açores, nomeadamente Faial e Terceira. A intensidade de precipitação variou entre 20 e 40 mm/h. Bom que tenha durado pouco tempo (10 minutos)


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2018 às 14:14)

Boas,
Que tempestade de manha! Chuva e vento forte,acho que é a tempestade mais agressiva até agora!
Agora tudo mais calmo.


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2018 às 14:19)

Gerofil disse:


>


Mais uma noticia relacionada com o mau tempo:
https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...ditora-faz-cinco-feridos-na-maia-9185788.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Últimos dez minutos de autêntico dilúvio por aqui!

Chuvada monumental! 


Veio agora a chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

Ai _*Gisele*_, _*Gisele*_...Dás-me cabo da cabeça!
Então até tornados tu trazes? Não tens coração...

Bem, agora acalmou bastante.
Recomeçou a chover fraco, mas ainda "soft".
O *acumulado* está nos *35,8 mm*.
Mesmo o vento está mais calmo, soprando fraco a moderado de SSO.
Os aguaceiros mais fortes ainda estão longe, parece-me que apenas ao final da tarde estarão cá no litoral.
A não ser que alguém aborreça a Gisele e ela corra para cá desancar no pessoal. O mais provável.
O potencial para formação de boas células está lá, resta esperar para confirmar isso.
Por agora deixo este vídeo, aquando da passagem de parte (pequena parte!) do temporal:

Trata-se de uma zona virada para NE; como não sou herói não me expus de frente para a "fera".


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

Podiam me dizer se houve algum tornado em Esposende hoje de manhã ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também foi o episódio mais intenso desde o regresso da chuva. Por volta das 12h, precipitação intensa com visibilidade muito reduzida, com rajadas sucessivas na casa dos 60km/h, sendo a máx. de 71km/h.
Sigo com 21.8mm, neste momento não chove, mas a tarde promete


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

Eco vermelho perto de Barcelos...


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho perto de Barcelos...


Se fizeres zoom vês que tem um pouco de roxo  Bom indicador para o pós-frontal...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

Eu tinha um feeling que está gaja vinha enfurecida! Pelos relatos que vocês colocaram foi bem animada!
De momento vento moderado com uma célula no horizonte 
14.0°C
79% HR


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

Boas
Em Braga apenas a chuva e o vento foram Reis na passagem da frente.
A destacar também o aguaceiro forte e com algum granizo a mistura que ocorreu a pouco pela cidade.


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Vídeo do dilúvio há 3h na VCI, Porto (não é da minha autoria)


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

Ainda não chegaram as células mais activas.
Mas de vez em quando há uma ou outra a entrar, muito localizada.
Por aqui céu encoberto e vento moderado de SO.

Nostalgia...É isso que este vídeo nos dá:

Não pelos estragos, mas sim porque já lá vão 22 anos. Muita chuva, e um caudal de muito respeito engrossado também pelas chuvas que caíram abundantemente em terras de _nuestros hermanos_.
E hoje, na era dos jornalistas ominipresentes, esses curiosos pelo clima que andam "armados até aos dentes" com as suas câmaras XPTO, smartphones FHD ou 4k, câmaras de acção e...nada! 
Fosse hoje em dia e teríamos uma quantidade brutal de vídeos com o Douro e o seu caudal como tema.
Qualquer dia...qualquer dia! 

Mais informação sobre os caudais do douro aqui: http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/APEQ/p11.html


----------



## cookie (14 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Em VC o sol já vai intercalando com aguaceiros moderados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## madmario (14 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Esteve animado :


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

S Pimenta disse:


> Acho o que tu passaste foi mais ou menos isto...
> 
> Aqui segue um video de um amigo


Foi pior ainda, não se via absolutamente nada, ficou tudo branco. Por isso saí da AE, juntamente com mais meia dúzia, e todos nos refugiámos na área de serviço. Foi verdadeiramente violento e impressionante. Acho que nunca tinha sido apanhado por nada tão forte a conduzir. Fiquei tão siderado que nem consegui filmar nada...


----------



## MaxPayne (14 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda não chegaram as células mais activas.
> Mas de vez em quando há uma ou outra a entrar, muito localizada.
> Por aqui céu encoberto e vento moderado de SO.
> 
> ...



Lembro-me bem dessa altura, morava eu em Alfena, campos e campos frente à actual Biblioteca Municipal que era a antiga escola primária, os campos eram autênticos rios, que já nem dava para ver onde era o Rio Leça.

Mas para vermos tanta precipitação não precisamos de ir tão longe.
Olha este meu registo de uns 3 dias derradeiros minutos de chuva intensa localizada. (Só passou mesmo de Viana até à Galiza) por isso o meu registo deve ser mesmo único.

Nem o IPMA tem tal registo, até porque, estes dias memoráveis até à actualidade, eles davam... *verde!* (sem qualquer aviso) para o distrito de Viana do Castelo.

Duvido que alguém vá ver os registos todos, tim tim por tim tim xD



Spoiler: Registos



21/10/13

Logo após 3 dias em 24/10/13  (mais de 20 minutos de chuva muito intensa após um dia completo de chuva fraca a moderada)

Mas a estação dava bem conta do recado...

21/10/13







24/10/13






E se não bastasse esses rates estrondosos de chuva... os meses de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro 2014 foram muito chuvosos com a continuação de Outubro o que fez as terras saturarem e colocarem os rios a transbordarem.
Inclusive minhas imagens foram noticia nos principais canais de TV.

RTP 1 - 24/12/13






SIC - 04/01/14


Desde daí que nunca mais vi dias como esses de tanta chuva e tantos mm's em poucos minutos como mostrados nos vídeos.



Neste momento está vento fraco, períodos de aguaceiros com 13.5Cº


----------



## AJCS (14 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Parece que vai haver novo agravamento nas próximas horas.
A pa tem descido sempre ao longo do dia.

PA 995 mbar
Temp. 123,7ºC


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Chuva com granizo á cerca de 5 min.
Agora, troveja!


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

Trovão em Lousada audível aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

http://jornalc.pt/mini-tornado-provoca-estragos-avultados-em-riba-de-ancora/?v=35357b9c8fe4

Aqui na freguesia vizinha houve estragos!!!
O mini tornado era desnecessário


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Outro. Felgueiras desta vez.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Confirmo, trovoada por aqui


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> http://jornalc.pt/mini-tornado-provoca-estragos-avultados-em-riba-de-ancora/?v=35357b9c8fe4
> 
> Aqui na freguesia vizinha houve estragos!!!
> O mini tornado era desnecessário


Qual freguesia ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

Ouvi um ronco agora mesmo!


----------



## lmg (14 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

joselamego disse:


> Qual freguesia ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Freguesia de Riba de Âncora, concelho de Caminha.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> http://jornalc.pt/mini-tornado-provoca-estragos-avultados-em-riba-de-ancora/?v=35357b9c8fe4
> 
> Aqui na freguesia vizinha houve estragos!!!
> O mini tornado era desnecessário


Envia um email à Cidália Aldeia, que é a chefe de redação. Aposto que nunca mais escreve tal coisa


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

lmg disse:


> Freguesia de Riba de Âncora, concelho de Caminha.


Obrigado amigo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Celula com bom desenvolvimento vertical por cima de Canidelo e a norte de Canidelo, Gaia









Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

MaxPayne disse:


> Mas para vermos tanta precipitação não precisamos de ir tão longe.
> Olha este meu registo de uns 3 dias derradeiros minutos de chuva intensa localizada. (Só passou mesmo de Viana até à Galiza) por isso o meu registo deve ser mesmo único.
> Duvido que alguém vá ver os registos todos, tim tim por tim tim xD
> Logo após 3 dias em 24/10/13  (mais de 20 minutos de chuva muito intensa após um dia completo de chuva fraca a moderada)
> E se não bastasse esses rates estrondosos de chuva... os meses de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro 2014 foram muito chuvosos com a continuação de Outubro o que fez as terras saturarem e colocarem os rios a transbordarem.



A chuva nesses dias não esteve confinada a essa zona.
Nos dias 21, 22, 23 e 24 a precipitação diária no registo da minha estação foi de : 25 mm, 27mm, 8 mm, 46 mm. Tanto nos dias 22 como no dia 24 tivemos aqui picos de precipitação intensa, parecidos com o gráfico que mostraste, embora um pouco inferiores.
E nos 3 meses (outubro, novembro e dezembro) acumulei um total de 809 mm. Parecido com estes últimos de 2017...

Ora bem, os aguaceiros continuam a cair. O *acumulado* subiu para os *38,9 mm*.
O vento também permanece moderado - deverá manter-se assim com a manutenção da corrente de SO.
​


----------



## Cinza (14 Mar 2018 às 18:51)

Que agora mesmo a casa estremeceu 

edit: outro agora


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Relâmpagos a NW do Porto


----------



## cookie (14 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

Trovoada agora mesmo

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

São bastantes raios a NW, ali para a zona de Vila do Conde:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

joselamego disse:


> Qual freguesia ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Riba de Âncora


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Trovoada a SW em aproximação.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Riba de Âncora


Obrigado João !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

Chuva, vento e trovoada 
Edit: granizo


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Wow grande relâmpago!!!!



Esta é das boas!


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

Também se viu aqui o relâmpago

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Clarão a WSW


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

Chuva e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

Célula monstruosa a caminho de Braga


----------



## ACampos (14 Mar 2018 às 19:18)

Mais uma a caminho de Matosinhos


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Células pujantes em aproximação a praticamente todo o Litoral Norte,


----------



## MaxPayne (14 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Agora mesmo uma célula poderosa a dar rajadas fortes e várias trovoadas e chuva forte.
A luz pisca de 30 em 30 segundos.

A minha sorte é que tenho 2 UPS's


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

O céu a desabar por aqui durante uns 10 minutos! Que enxurro! 



OS relâmpagos estavam a ser seguidos e muito bons, mas pararam de repente.


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Relâmpago que fez a luz piscar 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (14 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Chuvada forte aqui em Matosinhos. Abrandou agora


----------



## PauloSR (14 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Trovoada bem forte em aproximação!


----------



## Paulo Cardoso (14 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

MaxPayne disse:


> Agora mesmo uma célula poderosa a dar rajadas fortes e várias trovoadas e chuva forte.
> A luz pisca de 30 em 30 segundos.
> 
> A minha sorte é que tenho 2 UPS's


Onde??


----------



## PauloSR (14 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

Passou ao lado... Trovoada audível mas lá bem ao longe.
No entanto, a chuva cai acompanhada de vento...


----------



## MaxPayne (14 Mar 2018 às 19:49)

Paulo Cardoso disse:


> Onde??



Seixas, Caminha

Já passou tudo xD
Mas enquanto a célula passava por aqui, parecia mesmo uma tempestade, mais potente do que a frente que passou de manhã.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Boa noite,

Estava a filmar a trovoada e ainda deu para apanhar um raio. Fica aqui o frame:


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

Mais um forte aguaceiro e acabo de ouvir mais um trovão. Dia animado!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Que estouro!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Que chuvada acompanhada de bastante granizo!

Edit: Mais um relâmpago!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

Aí está a trovoada barulhenta de regresso!

EDIT: Chuva forte neste momento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Que chuvada acompanhada de bastante granizo!
> 
> Edit: Mais um relâmpago!



Parece que estás a uns 20 km de mim, quando na verdade são uns 2 km. Por aqui ouvi um trovão normal, longe de barulhento e choveu com alguma intensidade, sem granizo. Já no outro dia aí caiu uma bela granizada e aqui meia dúzia de pedras pequenas. 


Mais um bom aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (14 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Bela chuvada com granizo agora bem no centro de Paços de Ferreira...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Bela chuvada com granizo agora bem no centro de Paços de Ferreira...



Confirmo, sim senhor.
Granizo e chuva misturados...
Já tenho 46,2 mm de acumulado neste dia. Nada mau.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (14 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Aqui está. Deu para pintar ligeiramente de branco o alcatrão...


----------



## Intruso (14 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

Forte saraivada na Maia!


----------



## Carlos Seabra (14 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

... e agora um amigo meu reportou-me um forte trovão perto da Trofa. E agora enquanto estava a escrever parece que houve mais um. Pareceu-me ouvir daqui de Paços ao longe, mas não consigo ter a certeza...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Queda de granizo.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Forte chuvada por aqui neste momento

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Trovão! Edit: mais um, mais perto...


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Caramba trovão que abanou tudo!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte com algum granizo... Trovão barulhento agora!


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Até cegou!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk

Edit: a luz piscou e desligaram alguns eletrodomésticos.


----------



## SLM (14 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Cai granizo agora

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Aproveito para relembrar para citarem também a vossa mensagem, hora e localização da ocorrência no tópico Relatos de granizo - Radar de Arouca
@Intruso , @Aristocrata , @Carlos Seabra , @guimeixen e demais.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2018 às 23:51)




----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

23.30h...De novo mais um aguaceiro moderado, com granizo, acompanhado de trovoada.
O acumulado subiu para 48,3 mm. Nada mau. Nada mau...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

A "Gisele" está omnipresente, e estará nos próximos 2 dias.
Teremos aguaceiros, por vezes com trovoada e granizo.
Interessante o panorama. Nas terras mais altas o nevão parece garantido, coroando as montanhas acima dos 1000 mts com um bom manto branco.
Na imagem de satélite, aparentemente (porque no satélite aparente não que dizer que o seja na realidade), a parte mais activa do pós-frontal da tempestade\depressão deverá entrar pelo NO ao final da madrugada\manhã.
Mais uma bela rega em perspectiva.

Estive a consultar os dados: desde o dia 26 de fevereiro já tenho um acumulado de *399,0 mm*.
E desde o dia 1 o* acumulado mensal* está nos *299,0 mm*.
Apenas o dia 7 não teve acumulação (se bem me lembro choveu mas menos de 1 mm).

Portanto, o mês de março está bom e recomenda-se...


----------



## RamalhoMR (15 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Trovoada e granizo já muito depois da hora de jantar isto pela Povoa de Lanhoso
Sameiro, bastante granizo também a caminho para casa e visualizava bem as descargas que ocorreram no distrito do Porto.
Em Braga tudo calmo para já.


----------



## SLM (15 Mar 2018 às 00:22)

ecobcg disse:


>


Não deu para apanhar o granizo mas segue uma filmagem do aguaceiro que se seguiu só para o tópico ter alguma animação  (espero que dê para perceber porque tive que editar numa app para reduzir para o tamanho aceitável)//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5aa9bca5484a8/2018-03-15-00-06-35.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (15 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Por VC continuamos com bastante vento e aguaceiros moderados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Mar 2018 às 00:48)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo e rajadas.


A luz foi outra vez abaixo. Impressionante. Já fiquei sem luz hoje uma dez vezes!


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 01:25)

Aguaceiro muito forte vindo do nada!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Mar 2018 às 03:14)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora.


----------



## jonas (15 Mar 2018 às 07:38)

Boas,
Ouço trovões um pouco distantes.
Vento fraco a moderado e não chove.


----------



## jonas (15 Mar 2018 às 07:50)

Granizo!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

Aguaceiro moderado agora na Foz do Douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2018 às 08:40)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros curtos foram-se sucedendo ao longo da madrugada, culminando num mais forte, "parecendo-me" ser pelas 7h (mais coisa menos coisa).
Foi forte, curto e bem barulhento.
Agora ao levantar-me deparei-me com granizo\saraiva espalhado no relvado e nalguns canto mais acumulado.
Algumas das pedras já tem pelo menos 5 mm ou mais, pelo que efectivamente a saraiva caiu.
No radar verifiquei isto na intensidade de precipitação: 





O *acumulado* da noite está nos *8,6 mm*.
O sol vai brilhando agora nas abertas.

*Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## dj_teko (15 Mar 2018 às 08:56)

Célula mais a norte, Póvoa Varzim


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

 aguaceiro com algum granizo no Porto pelas 8:45 h:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2018 às 09:19)

Ponte de Lima (IPMA) registou uma rajada máxima de *110,2 km/h*, ontem.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Mar 2018 às 09:21)

Trovão!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2018 às 09:24)

Rajadas fortes agora na foz do Douro







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (15 Mar 2018 às 09:49)

Há pouco a chover de forma moderada e a trovejar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Noite de aguaceiros, vento, trovoada e granizo!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Mar 2018 às 10:34)

Novo aguaceiro!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Boa tarde.

De novo os aguaceiros atormentam os nossos telhados. 
Continuaram a cair, de forma moderada, um ou outro forte mas de curta duração.
O granizo tem teimado em aparecer.
Se o IPMA pretende usar as nossas observações e dados para calibrar o radar, bem vai ter de contratar mais gente tal é a frequência de queda do mesmo. Por acaso não registei a hora de queda dos aguaceiros depois das 9h..._shame on me_!
O *acumulado* diário está nos *21,3 mm*.
O* total acumulado mensal* subiu para os *320,2 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## Carlos Seabra (15 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Os aguaceiros curtos foram-se sucedendo ao longo da madrugada, culminando num mais forte, "parecendo-me" ser pelas 7h (mais coisa menos coisa).
> Foi forte, curto e bem barulhento.



Foi mesmo isso... O meu relógio marcava 06h47 quando acordei com um fortíssimo aguaceiro a cair no telhado. Foi uma das 3 ou 4 vezes que a intensidade da chuva me interrompeu o sono esta noite, mas esse foi mesmo o mais poderoso.

Neste momento por aqui não chove e o vento está relativamente calmo.

Update 13h34: E agora o Sol resolveu espreitar, se bem que por breves momentos!


----------



## Intruso (15 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro aqui na Maia. Pena não ter estação meteorológica. Daria um bom acumulado em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

A cota no extremo Norte parece andar mais alta que o previsto, visto que Montalegre ainda não tem neve, no entanto por aqui deverá andar nos 900m, por aí... Com os aguaceiros desce para 6º, com 85% de humidade....

6,4º neste momento, 16,7mm acumulados.

Já ultrapassei 200mm em Março, sendo assim já o mês mais chuvoso desde que comprei a estação (Janeiro de 2017)


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Ena! Grande flash! Não estava nada à espera disto a esta hora!


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Trovão ! Muito escuro a Oeste e SW


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Outro! Ainda maior!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Chuvada valente e trovoada


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Ouço trovões a O


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

Grande bomba!


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

Este foi mesmo aqui por cima, até vibraram os vidros 

Chove com intensidade


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (15 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Bomba a cair no mar na zona a O de Gaia.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Mais um, mais longe agora. Estou maravilhado com isto, que bela surpresa...


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Raios Intra-nuvem, não vejo nada :s


----------



## jonas (15 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

Estou em Penafiel, com uma paisagem magnifica: célula a oeste com clarões!


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Raio enorme! Enganei-me  
Edit: outro, chove bem...


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (15 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Enganei-me, a bomba caiu em Canelas. Desculpem


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

*10.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento no dia de hoje. 

Está fresco com 8.8ºc actuais.

Março segue com *228.0 mm* acumulados, o que em 15 dias é bastante significativo


----------



## AJCS (15 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Aviões a fazer desvios de rota para evitar o mau tempo.


----------



## cookie (15 Mar 2018 às 20:51)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!!


Edit. A granizar e bem!!
Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mar 2018 às 20:52)

18:59





19:00





19:08





19:10


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

@*Paelagius *excelente mesmo, a fotografia das 19.10h então!
 Aqueles raios parecem-me sempre magia...

Por aqui nada de fotogenias ou coisas dessas modernices.
Apenas e só aguaceiros que durante a tarde foram fracos.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *25,4 mm*. Nada mau!
O mês vai com *324,3 mm*.
O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* está agora nos *1222,9 mm*.

*Tactual: 6,4ºC*
*Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mar 2018 às 21:27)

Clarão! Muito distante a julgar pelo tempo de retorno do som...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2018 às 21:27)

Foi aqui perto


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (15 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

Bomba a cair no mar mas bem audível.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mar 2018 às 21:30)

Daniel Ferreira disse:


> Bomba a cair no mar mas bem audível.



Sim, também me pareceu ter vindo do lado do mar…


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (15 Mar 2018 às 21:32)

Cai granizo neste momento.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

Pareceu-me ouvi ribombar… Alguém confirma?


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 21:59)

Saraivada aqui. *6.9ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Paelagius disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvi ribombar… Alguém confirma?



é capaz ter havido roncos, pelo radar acho que houve, mas muito poucos. Eu estavas de auscultadores e nao ouvi nada.
@Paelagius quando puderes podes ir ver a mensagem privada que te enviei?


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Paelagius disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvi ribombar… Alguém confirma?



é capaz ter havido roncos, pelo radar acho que houve, mas muito poucos. Eu estavas de auscultadores e nao ouvi nada.
@Paelagius quando puderes podes ir ver a mensagem privada que te enviei?


----------



## Intruso (15 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

Bustelo - Penafiel 
Aconteceu agora, dois minutos de forte granizo entre as 22:14 e as 22:16.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Mais uma bela rega neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

Intensa queda de granizo!

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ANev (15 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

Tudo branco no Porto há bocado. Granizo com força!


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Snifa disse:


> Intensa queda de granizo!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk



Parece que nevou pelo Porto, muito granizo!

Há minutos o campo de treinos da Constituição estava assim:






Muito granizo acumulado nos carros, telhados, ruas, etc...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Snifa disse:


> Parece que nevou pelo Porto, muito granizo!
> 
> Há minutos o campo de treinos da Constituição estava assim:
> 
> ...


Incrível... caiu todo por aí, aqui nem uma pedrinha vi...


----------



## Stinger (15 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Por Gondomar também nem uma pedrinha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Stinger disse:


> Por Gondomar também nem uma pedrinha


Por aqui igual nada de granizo!
Sigo com 8°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

Cota de neve deve andar nos 1000m ainda, não sei o que se passa :/ Aqui 7ºC


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2018 às 01:26)

Acabo de ouvir trovoada


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mar 2018 às 06:36)

Pela minha terra caiu uma valente carga de granizo.
Estava a 5km a trabalhar e nem ponta de granizo.
Ao chegar a casa o chão estava branquinho


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2018 às 08:25)

Granizo 6 °c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (16 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

Bons dias,
Por Riba de Ave caiu uma valente carga de Granizo pelas 6h (evento muito localizado). Às 7h30m ainda era visível nos carros e no Jardim à volta do prédio.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Muito potencial esta zona de Viana
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2018 às 10:52)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muito potencial esta zona de Viana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caiu muito granizo na cidade de Viana do Castelo:


----------



## 1337 (16 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Cinza (16 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

granizo neste momento


----------



## Pedro Matos (16 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

Forte aguaceiro por Sequeira, acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## guimeixen (16 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Trovão à uns minutos!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

pessoal do NOrte.. está uma bela célula aí à porta de Esposende novamente...


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2018 às 17:24)

ecobcg disse:


> pessoal do NOrte.. está uma bela célula aí à porta de Esposende novamente...


Vamos ver se não dá problemas  . Se não, temos um novo _Tornado Alley._..


----------



## Pedro Matos (16 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Granizo neste momento!


----------



## Pedro Matos (16 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Trovão!!


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Relâmpago sobre o mar há segundos 

Direcção NW.


----------



## SLM (16 Mar 2018 às 18:05)

Trovoada por Fafe

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Roncos constantes a SW/S.


----------



## cookie (16 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte com algum granizo à mistura. Agora o granizo um pouco maior e o aguaceiro mais forte.
O vento também aumentou de intensidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Muitos raios a SW!



Que escuridão! E cada ronco!


----------



## RamalhoMR (16 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Trovoada a sul daqui. Vários raios e respectivos trovões.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 18:21)

Vários relâmpagos ao longe para N/NNE, há um eco vermelho bastante extenso nessa zona, e também são visíveis colunas de chuva ou granizo:


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Bem....

Chuva forte, trovoada, 2,3mm acumulados em 15 mins e queda de quase 3º na temperatura....

Sigo com 5,4º atuais e 8,6mm hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

Incrível a descida da temperatura...

Apenas 5,1º neste momento sempre em queda e 8,9mm acumulados, continua a chover...

A cota andará nos 700m por aqui uma vez que tenho 70% de humidade. A Lameirinha Fafe a 800 metros deve ter ficada bem pintada de branco com este aguaceiro!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Água neve por aqui!!!! :O

4,9º e 78% HR

Continua a chover muito com alguma neve pelo meio... 9,6mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

4,5º, água-neve.

10,4mm acumulados chove forte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Continua água-neve temperatura cada vez mais baixa, 4,3º...

Incrível como desceu quase 5º


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Boas células nos arredores da cidade do Porto 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 18:53)

Continua água-neve, 4,2º...

11mm


----------



## Tonton (16 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Bem....
> 
> Chuva forte, trovoada, 2,3mm acumulados em 15 mins e queda de quase 3º na temperatura....
> 
> Sigo com 5,4º atuais e 8,6mm hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

11,6mm's, continua chuva forte...

4,3º e já não vejo flocos de neve porque a humidade subiu.

Alguma trovoada também, pouco frequente, mas há pouco caiu uma bomba mesmo aqui em cima


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

Que pedras de gelo!
E mais uma bomba aqui perto!


----------



## Litos (16 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Boas tardes gente, acabo de ver uma funnel cloud algures entre Porto e Vila do Conde, não consigo colocar as fotos aqui, pelo tapatalk não consigo aceder ao fórum não sei porque, quero postar as fotos para confirmar a veracidade dos factos!! Cumprimentos!!


----------



## Litos (16 Mar 2018 às 19:33)




----------



## darque_viana (16 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

Boa tarde,
Segue fresco por aqui também, não está agradável andar na rua.
A destacar hoje a grande queda de granizo, pelas 11h00, que pintou a cidade de branco, ao ponto de muitas pessoas pensarem que era neve 

Podem ver alguns registos nos seguintes links:
https://olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.pt/2018/03/em-viana-nao-houve-neve-mas-granizo.html


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Bombas Nada á espera disto hoje


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Relâmpagos a NW .


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

Clarão agora mesmo.. Não sei se vindo do mar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

Trovoada


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

Dos maiores clarões que já vi agora! Iluminou toda a extensão do céu


----------



## darque_viana (16 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

Por cá também ronca!


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Ainda consegui captar um raio, direcção WNW, coloquei  em camera lenta para se apreciar melhor 

Para ver na velocidade normal coloquem +2 nas opções do video.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

Excelente apanhado @Snifa , tenho de ir para a estrada captar uns planos de trovoada. Mas estou grande preguiçoso.


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Ruído impressionante agora de um trovão, mesmo perto de mim


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Roncou agora. Vou jantar e daqui a bocado vou ver o que se passa

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 20:33)

rokleon disse:


> Ruído impressionante agora de um trovão, mesmo perto de mim


Disseram-me que viram uma luz intensa de dentro de minha casa (infelizmente estou no meu quarto de janela fechada)


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

Granizo!
Alguns trovões, mas não tão frequentes.


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 20:36)

Outro ha um minuto


----------



## S Pimenta (16 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Aqui chove com intesidade mas vi uma celula vermelha na Zona de Alfena... deve ter descarregado bem lá


----------



## S Pimenta (16 Mar 2018 às 20:48)

Parece que vamos ter uma noite bem molhada... e talvez com mais trovoada...


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 20:50)

S Pimenta disse:


> Parece que vamos ter uma noite bem molhada... e talvez com mais trovoada...



Sim, e aquela célula a chegar à costa deverá passar perto da minha zona. Vamos acompanhando


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Bomba!


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

Potente aquela de Santa Maria da Feira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Boas,

Apanhei estes jeitosos ao final da tarde 



Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 16-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 16-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 16-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E um timelapse


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2018 às 21:03)

E uma grande bomba agora mesmo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

*Queda de granizo causa oito despistes em Esposende*

O intenso granizo que caiu, ao final da tarde desta sexta-feira, na zona de Apúlia, Esposende, causou oito despistes. Os sinistros aconteceram na A28, entre o nó de Apúlia e o da Estela.

De acordo com fonte da Brigada de Trânsito de Viana do Castelo, os acidentes aconteceram nos dois sentidos. Um dos veículos envolvidos chegou a capotar, caindo na berma da estrada.

Dos vários incidentes resultaram, além dos estragos monetários, dois feridos ligeiros, com idades entre os 30 e os 40 anos, transportados para o Hospital de Braga.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...ausa-oito-despistes-em-esposende-9193716.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2018 às 21:49)

6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

Vai chovendo moderado, sigo com *11.2 mm* acumulados 

Bastante fresco, 7.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Mar 2018 às 22:09)

*6.2ºC*, chuva moderada de forma continuada


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

Decidi sair. O resultado não ficou tão bem… A imagem ficou tremida por causa do vento que encheu o saco que servia de abrigo…️ Quando desmontei o tripé, eis que surgiu outro raio — esse sim era digno de fotografar! Mas mesmo com tudo pronto era imprevisível pois veio depois de uma longa pausa e de uma direcção diferente àquela que eu tinha acompanhado anteriormente. De qualquer das formas, deixo a imagem que pude conseguir.

SE 20.38


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2018 às 22:14)

A nevar na Freita com a acumular no topo. Vou me pisgar que não quero ficar atacado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

O marao deve tar branquinho 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite.

Não tive oportunidade de ver o que quer que fosse. Há quem trabalhe, né?! 
Disseram-me que caiu um bom aguaceiro de granizo na zona de Penafiel perto das 20h.
Apenas vi o clarão de alguns relâmpagos ao início da noite.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *21,1 mm*.

*Tactual: 5,7ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Carlos Seabra (17 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite,

Deixo dois registos que obtive com o telemóvel ao granizo de tamanho considerável que caiu na Trofa ao fim da tarde. Não sei precisar a hora pois eu estava por Pedras Rubras quando isso aconteceu, mas creio que ocorreu pelas 18h30 (provavelmente foi o eco vermelho que o @Snifa aqui postou pelas 18h21 (post #993).

As minhas fotos foram captadas às 19h15 e o granizo ainda estava bastante solidificado.












Já agora deixo também esta foto tirada às 18h37 onde se podem ver os céus bem carregados por cima do Aeroporto. Minutos antes naquela zona choveu com alguma intensidade, mas nada de granizo.






Bom fim de semana!


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Mar 2018 às 02:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O marao deve tar branquinho
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Tem havido melhores acumulações no Alvão.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Mar 2018 às 02:47)

Boa noite,
Chuva/chuvisco
Temp- 10.0
HRelativa 82%


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Mar 2018 às 03:02)

Forte aguaceiro com pedra à mistura


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 

*10.8 mm* acumulados de madrugada, (ontem o acumulado ficou nos *15.8 mm*).

7.4ºc actuais.

Março segue com *258,6 mm* 

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso.


----------



## cookie (17 Mar 2018 às 09:24)

Por VC brilha o sol desde cedo, já sentia falta... O evento deste fim de semana pouca animação trará para o norte, pessoalmente até me sabia bem uns dias consecutivos de sol...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Boas..


Ontem terminei o dia com 14,6mm's, 8 deles fruto de um aguaceiro que caiu ao final da tarde e durou cerca de uma hora, com granizo, trovoada e alguns flocos de neve à mistura. Antes do aguaceiro estavam 8º, tendo caído para 4,2º durante o aguaceiro...

Durante a noite acumulei mais 3mm's, sendo que a temperatura rondou sempre os 4,5º, aqui a cota de neve terá andado nos 600\700m, pelo que a Lameirinha em Fafe terá neve, penso eu,..

Neste momento 7,3º

Março segue com 234mm's acumulados e desde o início deste período chuvoso em 27 de Fevereiro sigo com 276mm's!

Bem bom


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui uns registos dos últimos dias.

Dia 14:







Dia 15:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 16:




Weak shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus clouds under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Um frame de um relâmpago da trovoada de ontem ao fim da tarde quando estava a SW daqui:


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

Boa tarde.

Muitos bons fotógrafos e amantes da natureza natural deste nosso Portugal. 
A sério: apraz-me registar o cuidado de muitos dos nossos membros no que diz respeito à obtenção de imagens fotográficas. A fotografia perpetua não só no acervo digital de cada um, como na memória de todos os que aqui nos visitam e participam.
O gosto pela meteorologia é consolidado pela participação e observação de todos.
Parabéns a toda a comunidade! 

Por cá tivemos aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada, e alguns fracos durante a manhã.
O *acumulado* destes é de *9,4 mm*.
O *total mensal* já passou os 350 mm: *355,8 mm*.
Muito bom...Penso que será o valor mais alto desde 2001 para um mês de Março, altura em que aqui no concelho se registou um valor oficial de 890 mm (valor tirado por baixo, já que penso que o valor real terá ultrapassado os 900 mm - há um valor do qual desconfio: 125 mm num dia, exactamente igual ao registado na estação do Porto - Pedras Rubras, o qual suponho que foi um valor inferido dessa estação e não o real da estação do INAG-Lamoso, entretanto desaparecida).

O sol já apareceu, timidamente, mas o céu tem estado muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de *O*.

O* Marão* e o* Alvão*. 
De uma zona intermédia desta freguesia avistei o Marão e o Alvão: mas que belo cenário! A acumulação deve ter sido substancial, muitos Cm de neve cairam por lá. O panorama é de uma alvura tal, que mesmo sem sol se observa muito bem a capa branca daqueles conjuntos montanhosos. 

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Também quero partilhar umas singelas imagens das serras do Alvão e do Marão vistas aqui da zona intermédia da freguesia.
Alvão:




Marão e Alvão:




Marão (1):




Marão (2):




Desculpem mas não tenho trabalhado no melhoramento de imagem e por isso é o que a "máquina humana" dá. 


A luminosidade não era a melhor, nem a máquina; por falar nisso, abro o saco da máquina e vi o filtro skylight (BW) da teleobjectiva partido em mil (cem?) pedacinhos. Fiquei logo desanimado...:\


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Boas...

Andei a "desenterrar" dados da estação desde que comprei em fevereiro 2017...

Tenho 1038mm's acumulados, máxima de 36,3º, mínima de -1,6º, rajada máxima de 72,4 km\h durante a "Ana", mas o mais impressionante...

No dia 9 de Março\2017 a temperatura já andava perto de 27º´


----------



## rokleon (17 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

As nuvens stratus, misturadas com pequenos cumulus, deram uma bela panorâmica hoje, pena ser fotos de telemóvel:
(tiradas hoje perto das 18h em Espinho)


----------



## Intruso (17 Mar 2018 às 20:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Também quero partilhar umas singelas imagens das serras do Alvão e do Marão vistas aqui da zona intermédia da freguesia.
> Alvão:
> 
> 
> ...


Belas imagens! Obrigado pela partilha! Deve ser por ser de Penafiel e durante a vida estudantil avistar constantemente essa bela serra do Marão coberta de neve que não consigo achar qualquer foto dela feia, sempre pelo contrário. Apesar de lá ir constantemente o fascínio por ela continua! 
E deixe lá, as imagens estão boas assim.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

Boa noite!!! Sigo com 8.0ºC, humidade relativa de 80%
Edit: aguaceiro assim do nada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

Boa tarde, 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, solinho para secar as estradas e arrejar as habitações.
Seguimos com 18 dias de precipitação. De manha por volta das 11:00h, aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Boa tarde andei pelas serras do marao e alvão a temperatura rondava os 4°c aos 1000M.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (18 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde andei pelas serras do marao e alvão a temperatura rondava os 4°c aos 1000M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muita neve não? 
Foste até à senhora do Marão? Ou a estrada está fechada?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Intruso disse:


> Muita neve não?
> Foste até à senhora do Marão? Ou a estrada está fechada?


Não fui pq a estrada está em péssimo estado mas acima dos 1000 a acumulação era considerável.por volta das 13h30 caiu um aguaceiro forte em Amarante a temperatura desceu 4°c acredito que no alto espinho tenha nevado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (18 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

Por falarem da Serra do Marão ficam aqui duas fotos do instagram da https://www.instagram.com/tecerarteluz/   e já agora ela foi lá no dia 17-03 (ontem) e gravou um vídeo para quem quiser ver fica aqui o link


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Forte aguaceiro


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2018 às 21:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Também quero partilhar umas singelas imagens das serras do Alvão e do Marão vistas aqui da zona intermédia da freguesia.
> 
> Desculpem mas não tenho trabalhado no melhoramento de imagem e por isso é o que a "máquina humana" dá.
> 
> ...


Estão ótimas!  Que bela acumulação! Ainda estive para ir lá ontem mas depois acabei por ir até ao Gerês... 
Sim, havia muita neve por lá. E isso só pode significar uma coisa... montanhas de fotos! Disponíveis brevemente num meteopt perto de si... 

Os meus sentimentos ao pobre filtro...


----------



## qwerl (18 Mar 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Por aqui dia fresco com algumas nuvens, ainda caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco
Que venha mas é sol e algum calor, que este frio já não vai com nada O ano passado já andava de t-shirt a meio de Fevereiro, este ano não há hipótese

Neste momento não chove, mas adivinha-se mais uma noite de chuva. E novidades?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Como referi acima, ontem o dia foi passado integralmente por entre as neves da Peneda-Gerês. O dia e a paisagem estavam magníficos, não desiludiu. Só tive pena de já não ter conseguido subir até aos Carris. Mas já tinha levado com um belo aguaceiro de neve ali para os lados de Leonte por isso já estava mais que satisfeito! 
A sensação é indescritível, claro! "Chafurdar" na neve com os pés, ouvir aquele barulho inconfundível e ainda por cima ser brindado com ela vinda lá de cima... priceless! 

Como as fotos vão ser muitas, criei um tópico novo para não sobrecarregar o seguimento:
Neve no PN da Peneda-Gerês, 17-03-2018

Mas deixo aqui algumas, para abrir o apetite! 




Caniçada Reservoir. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Intruso (18 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

@João Pedro é impossível ficar indiferente às fotos! Lindas! Parabéns!
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Mar 2018 às 05:07)

Chove moderadamente sem parar há mais de uma hora já.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado e chuva persistente, sigo com* 9.2 mm* acumulados ( ontem o acumulado ficou nos *2.8 mm*)

9.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

A chuva ontem começou ao final do dia, deixando *2,3 mm de acumulado*.
Esta madrugada a chuva foi moderada, culminando num momento um pouco mais forte às 07.20h.
O *acumulado* de hoje  está nos *15,7 mm*.
Ainda está o céu muito nublado, mas de tarde já o sol deverá começar a brilhar.
A previsão do IPMA seria de chuva por vezes forte de manhã. Parece que a natureza antecipou-se e começa agora a melhorar...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2018 às 09:12)

João Pedro disse:


> depois *acabei por ir até ao Gerês*...
> Sim, havia muita neve por lá. E isso só pode significar uma coisa... montanhas de fotos!
> Os meus sentimentos ao *pobre filtro*


Muito bem despendido o tempo: tens ali um quinhão de magníficas imagens!

Quanto ao pobre filtro, lá terei de mandar vir um novo: aquele já tinha uma porrada de anos e era muito bom, da BW. Usei-o muito com a antiga máquina a rolo. Agora estava na teleobjectiva dessa máquina, que apesar dos anos até se porta bem (uma SIGMA 70-300 APO-MACRO). Vou ver se consigo um filtro igual ou então da Hoya, qualidade boa...Ao menos protegeu a lente da objectiva, o objectivo primordial de um Skylight...
E tenho de limpar o sensor, há ali uma ou outra partícula de pó. 

E por falar em nebulosidade, saio eu porta fora e está a chover de novo, fraco, e com céu encoberto.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *16,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2018 às 13:21)

Boas,

*15 mm* acumulados por aqui. 

Neste momento já com grandes abertas, o destaque vai para o vento forte de N/NNW, 10.2ºc actuais e com sensação térmica bastante baixa 

Mais Logo vai arrefecer bem


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2018 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.



Snifa disse:


> o destaque vai para o vento forte de N/NNW...com sensação térmica bastante baixa...
> Mais Logo vai arrefecer bem


Por aqui está igual, o vento é desagradável, soprando continuamente de NO, moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
O sol vai brilhando, por entre nuvens, com boas abertas.
O acumulado mantêm-se nos 16,8 mm.
Parece que finalmente teremos uma acalmia, depois de muitos dias seguidos de chuva.
O *acumulado mensal* é de *374,8 mm*, penso que o valor mais alto desde o célebre (por maus motivos) março de 2001.

*Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 45%
"Windchill": 8,4ºC*​


----------



## cookie (19 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Por aqui choveu de noite e de manhã, mas depressa parou. O vento é moderado e frio, apesar do sol.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Boas, 

por aqui já bem fresco com 9.8ºc actuais e vento moderado a forte de N/NNW 

Aspecto da cobertura de neve do Gerês, visto aqui de minha casa no Porto/Marquês há minutos, as condições de visibilidade não estão  boas e a distância é muito grande.

Vista para NNE:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui já bem fresco com 9.8ºc actuais e vento moderado a forte de N/NNW
> 
> ...


Fico sempre maravilhado como se vê tão bem de tua casa!  Fantástica!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Fico sempre maravilhado como se vê tão bem de tua casa!  Fantástica!



Esta não está nada de especial, a visibilidade é má e com muita bruma, não fosse a brancura da neve e mal se via a serra. Mesmo com os 400 mm de zoom, e ainda por cima com um crop, não há milagres. 

Foi só mesmo para dar uma ideia da cobertura  de neve vista a  uns 80/90 Km de distância.

Por aqui vai arrefecendo bem com 7.8 ºc actuais e bastante vento o que torna a sensação térmica bastante baixa


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Esta não está nada de especial, a visibilidade é má e com muita bruma, não fosse a brancura da neve e mal se via a serra. Mesmo com os 400 mm de zoom, e ainda por cima com um crop, não há milagres.
> 
> Foi só mesmo para dar uma ideia da cobertura  de neve vista a  uns 80/90 Km de distância.
> 
> Por aqui vai arrefecendo bem com 7.8 ºc actuais e bastante vento o que torna a sensação térmica bastante baixa


Já vou colocar mais umas a 0 Km de distância, vê-se mesmo bem...


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Já vou colocar mais umas a 0 Km de distância, vê-se mesmo bem...



Nesta  que fiz há uns tempos ( Novembro 2016 ) não só se via bem a neve como toda a Serra.

Na altura o @Ruipedroo até assinalou alguns dos picos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Boas,

Esta tarde olhando para NNE era visível bastante neve nos cumes mais altos da Serra do Gerês , aqui fica uma foto :





Sigo com *7.7ºC* e um vento frio de norte.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 20:50)

Snifa disse:


> Nesta  que fiz há uns tempos ( Novembro 2016 ) não só se via bem a neve como toda a Serra.
> 
> Na altura o @Ruipedroo até assinalou alguns dos picos:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esta tarde olhando para NNE era visível bastante neve nos cumes mais altos da Serra do Gerês , aqui fica uma foto :
> 
> ...



Excelente comparação entre estas duas fotos. Vê-se bem como tem muito mais neve agora. Belíssima @Joaopaulo ! 

E já agora, deixo mais algumas aqui de sábado, feitas desde o trilho da Portela de Leonte, com o Pé de Cabril nas costas e com o maciço do Borrageiro sempre à nossa direita.




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Aguaceiro de neve! 



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E deixo também o vídeo da queda de neve:

Mais fotos aqui:
Neve no PN da Peneda-Gerês, 17-03-2018


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

Desce a passo de caracol, *3.5ºC*
PS: Aguaceiros a entrar ligeiramente pela costa


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Bom dia,
Dia de sol e céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco e temperatura amena.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2018 às 22:05)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem, pelas 12h, vista para NNE com a Serra Amarela ao fundo:






A distancia é muita e a visibilidade não ajudou, mas dá para ter uma ideia da cobertura de neve.

Neste momento estão 7ºC e o vento sopra fraco de Nordeste. Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de* 3.4 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.6ºc, vento fraco de NE, 79% HR, céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

Boas, voltamos ás manhãs gélidas após um longo período húmido.  Mínima de* -4.1ºC *no sensor junto ao ribeiro e de *-2.3ºC* numa parte pouco exposta da casa. Primavera? Só á tarde  Sigo com *11.6ºC* atuais.

A propósito:




Rio ou choro?


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima foi de 1,0ºC e havia alguma geada, só não se formou mais devido à falta de humidade. Nuns campos aqui perto havia mais, pois também passa um ribeiro, e a temperatura deve ter descido mais. Em certas partes os cristais cresceram mais talvez por estarem mais perto do chão que estava húmido e havia lama perto também.

Deixo aqui três macros dos cristais:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João45 (22 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite amigos!

Alguém me sabe dizer a partir de que horas é que deve comecar a chover na zona de Vila Nova de Gaia? É que tenho roupa a secar na varanda e queria saber se devo trazê-la cá para dentro!

Obrigado e Força Hugo!


----------



## Tonton (22 Mar 2018 às 23:17)

João45 disse:


> Boa noite amigos!
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer a partir de que horas é que deve comecar a chover na zona de Vila Nova de Gaia? É que tenho roupa a secar na varanda e queria saber se devo trazê-la cá para dentro!
> 
> Obrigado e Força Hugo!



Pelo radar, já não anda longe:


----------



## João45 (22 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Tonton disse:


> Pelo radar, já não anda longe:


Obrigado por essa informação valiosa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Excelente comparação entre estas duas fotos. Vê-se bem como tem muito mais neve agora. Belíssima @Joaopaulo !
> 
> E já agora, deixo mais algumas aqui de sábado, feitas desde o trilho da Portela de Leonte, com o Pé de Cabril nas costas e com o maciço do Borrageiro sempre à nossa direita.
> 
> ...



Magnificas. Eu aqui tão perto e nem lá ponho os pés. 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem, pelas 12h, vista para NNE com a Serra Amarela ao fundo:
> 
> ...



O Sameiro ali sempre no canto. Brutal mesmo. São uns 50 km's de distância. Equivale a ver o Palácio da Pena desde Setúbal!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2018 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Por cá já chove.
Depois de uns dias secos e excelentes para retemperar corpo e mente com a presença do astro-rei (ainda que por vezes algo tímido), o dia de hoje está com céu encoberto e com vento fraco de SSO.
Temos então chuva fraca mas persistente, com bastante nevoeiro - visibilidade de 50-60 metros.
Passei em zonas com visibilidade inferior a 30-40 metros.
O *acumulado* está nos *5,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2018 às 17:42)

Boa tarde.

Neste fim da tarde temos chuva fraca\moderada.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento aumentou de intensidade, soprando moderado com rajadas, de *SSO*.
O *acumulado* está nos *10,4 mm* (abaixo do esperado...).

No satélite nota-se actividade eléctrica na zona norte da Galícia(assinalada com seta vermelha), bem como já vai também havendo alguma actividade nas células a NO, naquela massa de ar frio a *O* do centro da depressão "Hugo".




Será essa massa de ar frio que trará os aguaceiros amanhã, com possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas médias.
Tanto aos 850 hPa, como aos 500 hPa as condições são boas.
Resta saber se os aguaceiros serão os necessários para isso...

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,
chove bem pelo Porto e puxada a vento forte, sigo com *10.4 mm* acumulados. 

11.9ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (23 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Chuva e vento moderados, agora mesmo torrencial...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,

o Hugo vai dando um ar de sua graça neste final de tarde portuense. Chove moderadamente há cerca de uma hora; chuva essa bastante "empurrada" pelo vento que também já se vai fazendo sentir.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Magnificas. Eu aqui tão perto e nem lá ponho os pés.
> 
> O Sameiro ali sempre no canto. Brutal mesmo. São uns 50 km's de distância. Equivale a ver o Palácio da Pena desde Setúbal!



Obrigado Rui! 
Ainda vais a tempo...


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a frente fria já está a passar, chuva mais intensa, aumento bastante rápido da intensidade do vento e notou-se a mudança de direção. 15,0mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

Temporal por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

Que temporal, o vento leva a chuva com uma força... as gaivotas aqui nos telhados em frente até correm; não estão nada contentes...


----------



## SLM (23 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

Rajadas repentinas muito fortes por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

Chove bem, com rajadas a acompanhar!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

Snifa disse:


> Temporal por aqui!



Grande chuvada, o acumulado está nos *19.2 mm* e o rain rate atingiu os *102.2 mm/h* neste pico da frente 

Uma pequena amostra antes de ter que fechar a janela por razões óbvias 

Notem como o poste com os holofotes abana e escorre água, qual imagem dos furacões...


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

O temporal chegou agora a Aveiro!


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Gisele 2.0 por aqui  Ligeiramente mais fraco e mais curto.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Boa noite.

Eh, eh! 
Aquela do "abaixo do esperado" que escrevi no último post...era só para espicaçar o "Hugo".
E parece que "ele" sentiu a afronta e, vai daí, amanda-nos com um belo temporal, curto mas grosseirão.
Pelas 18.50h o vento soprou forte, acompanhado de uma bela chuvada.
O *acumulado* diário subiu então para os actuais *27,4 mm*.
O *mês* leva um *acumulado* de *402,3 mm*. Um valor de respeito. Nunca pensei que pudesse acontecer, ainda mais no seguimento de um outono-inverno raquítico no que concerne à precipitação...
Já o *ano hidrológico* subiu para os *1300,9 mm*.

*Tactual: 7,8ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Boas,

por aqui *20.2 mm *acumulados, de momento não chove.

9.7ºc actuais.
O mês segue quase nos 300 mm com *297,8 mm*


----------



## dlourenco (23 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

Mais uma situação agreste na zona de Esposende (ofir)


Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Vento muito forte agora, alguém relata a velocidade?

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcboliveira (24 Mar 2018 às 01:32)

Depois de algumas chatices nas últimas semanas parece que finalmente consegui colocar o ISEP a funcionar. Como mudei o anemometro de local colocando o mesmo mais exposto, não consigo comparar com valores anteriores mas neste momento vai em 68 km/h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2018 às 01:56)

Trovoada


----------



## SLM (24 Mar 2018 às 02:23)

Trovoada. Caiu longe mas até em Fafe as janelas abanaram.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (24 Mar 2018 às 02:27)

Outro. O som é assustador, deve ser mais perto do que aparece nos mapas de raios que nem registaram este último. 

Edit: Afinal está longe. Há muita diferença entre a luz do raio e a chegada do som.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2018 às 09:35)

jcboliveira disse:


> Depois de algumas chatices nas últimas semanas parece que finalmente consegui colocar o ISEP a funcionar. Como mudei o anemometro de local colocando o mesmo mais exposto, não consigo comparar com valores anteriores mas neste momento vai em 68 km/h



Excelente melhoria, olhando aos dados do vento, nota-se bem que a estação está a registar rajadas mais elevadas e com mais frequência.

Por aqui bastante vento e com rajadas fortes ( máxima até ao momento* 74 Km/h* de WNW )

Sigo com 11.3ºc e* 2.4 mm*.

Março leva  *300,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Caiu agora granizo na foz do douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Caiu agora granizo na foz do douro
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Confirmadíssimo! 

Chuva intensa agora.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2018 às 10:19)

Bom dia, 
Continua o vento moderado de N/NO
Desde ontem a tarde que não para.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2018 às 11:13)

Boas por aqui ontem tive 13,7mm acumulados e vento moderado apenas, 37km\h de rajada máxima...

Hoje pouca precipitação, boas abertas e 2,3mm acumulados com rajada máxima também de 37km\h

Sigo com 9.3º


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2018 às 11:29)

*
Fenómeno de vento intenso em Vila Praia de Ancora 23/3/2018, Fim do dia*
*Fotos do sub-chefe do meu CB: **António** Fão *


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

Granizo agora mesmo na foz do douro, 11:36h


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2018 às 14:56)

Por aqui manhã com bastante vento e alguns aguaceiros moderados mas de curta duração. Sol na maior parte do tempo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Chuva moderada a forte agora mesmo e de norte. 
Sentimos um barulho ao longe e trepidação que o meu marido acha que foi um sismo... Eu não acredito... Alguém sentiu isso?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (24 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

cookie disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte agora mesmo e de norte.
> Sentimos um barulho ao longe e trepidação que o meu marido acha que foi um sismo... Eu não acredito... Alguém sentiu isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não senti nada mas com as rajadas fortes que aqui estão seria difícil. Verifica no mapa sísmico do ipma.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

No ipma não aparece nada de sismos aqui no norte!


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

Aguaceiro com algum gelo no meio da chuva!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

Chove moderado desde as 20, aproximadamente!


----------



## dopedagain (24 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

Hoje no GerÊs muito vento e alguma neve e chuva gelada. temp entre os 0 e 2graus


----------



## qwerl (24 Mar 2018 às 22:58)

Chove bem e está frio
A estação de Pedroso leva *11,7mm* acumulados e apenas *7,1ºC*


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> No ipma não aparece nada de sismos aqui no norte!


Pois não... O marido até queria levar os miúdos para as ombreiras das portas, assustou-se mesmo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado pelo vento, forte durante a manhã, acalmando com o passar da tarde\noite.
Tivemos aguaceiros e depois chuva, fraca.
O *acumulado* diário está nos *9,4 mm*.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada, contando que amanhã de manhã a chuva deverá parar e só regressar lá para 5ª feira...mais ou menos. 

*Tactual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## cookie (25 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

Há pouco 8 graus, vento fraco e chuva persistente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

mínima de *5.8 ºc*.

Neste momento sigo com 10.3ºc , vento moderado de NNW, *2.8 mm* acumulados ( ontem *10.6 mm* )

Parece que o fim do mês irá ser chuvoso, juntando mais uns bons mm a este já bem regado Março. 

O ano hidrológico segue com *903.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (25 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde

O dia de ontem terminou com *13,5mm* acumulados.

Hoje o acumulado é de *1,8mm*, vento fraco a moderado e céu com alguma nebulosidade
O mès segue com *354,1mm* em Pedroso e ainda deve ultrapassar os 400mm, maiss chuvoso que este mês de Março só o Março de 2001, e Abril parece querer entrar pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

Bom fim de tarde.

A manhã prometia ser de sol, mas uma nuvem isolada ao longe fez-me antever a realidade: ia encobrir...
E assim foi. Lentamente as nuvens começaram a cobrir o céu e o sol a esconder-se muitas vezes.
Com elas (por consequência ou na sua génese) estava o vento fraco que foi aumentando de intensidade com o passar das horas.
Pelas 16h a chuva lá apareceu, fraca, com um arco-íris baixo ao longe.
E está fresco, com esta aragem de norte\NO.
O acumulado diário é de 1,0 mm.

*Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Mar 2018 às 02:06)

Boa noite! 
Brisa fraca de N/NO
Temp- 8.1ºC
HR- 77%


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Boa tarde.

O dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Não observei geada, mas junto aos rios e ribeiros desta zona quase de certeza que estaria presente.
Havia muito orvalho na relva\relvado de casa.
Com o passar das horas nebulosidade média começou a chegar de norte.
Mas o sol ainda consegue ser bem visível, é um dia bastante luminoso.
O vento, inicialmente fraco, passou, depois das 10h, a soprar fraco a moderado de NNE e depois de N.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 54%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite!!!
Céu limpo da parte da manha, a partir das 15:00h começou a ficar nublado e com vento fraco.
Sigo com 12ºC , HR-83%, vento nulo


----------



## cookie (27 Mar 2018 às 01:26)

e pronto, o sol foi-se pois hoje pelas 17:00 o céu encobriu... às 23:00 já morrinhava por aqui.

off topic: venham tempestades, mas morrinha nãoooooooo!!...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Mar 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia!
Como referiu a @cookie a morrinha veio meter nojo ontem a noite, para minha admiração, pois não estava a espera.
Quando sai de casa, estavam 11ºC e humidade relativa de 91%´
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Mar 2018 às 20:07)

Belo dia hoje,especialmente na parte da tarde as nuvens deram lugar ao sol registei 19°c

Digo com 13°c

Venham as últimas nevadas!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (27 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Hoje dia primaveril... E que bem que soube... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Dia primaveril o de hoje, com céu encoberto e chuva molha-todos.
O vento está as soprar fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, 

Chuva  em geral fraca por aqui, acumulados *3 mm* até ao momento.

11.7ºc actuais, vento WNW: 15 Km/H e 96% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Noite primaveril agora. 
O céu está muito nublado e o vento fraco.
Não chove e sente-se um ar fresco.
O acumulado de hoje é de 4,3 mm.

*Tmín: 8,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,7ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,

por aqui *4 mm* acumulados, choveu com bastante intensidade há pouco. 

Sigo com 10.2ºc , vento SW 19Km/h e 92% HR.


----------



## rokleon (29 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Chuva convectiva chegou há cerca de 3 min por cá


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2018 às 16:25)

Por aqui sigo com 10mm praticamente e 7,9º, já em queda rápida...
Será que vejo o elemento branco de madrugada?


----------



## Nando Costa (29 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Boas. O dia de hoje segue a tendência deste mês de março, algo frio e chuvoso. Mas, amanhã, as temperaturas prometem baixar ainda mais, estando abaixo do normal para esta época.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 10mm praticamente e 7,9º, já em queda rápida...
> Será que vejo o elemento branco de madrugada?


Luso água neve para variar...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

Boas, 

alguém sabe se mudaram a estação do quartel do Bombeiros Sapadores do Porto (SMPC) de local?

Neste momento está a registar bastante mais vento do que habitualmente regista, a direcção é consistente e já leva uma rajada de 61 Km/h 







https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history



Por aqui sigo com 10.6ºc actuais,vento moderado com algumas rajadas entre os 45 e 50 Km de SSW.

Muito escuro para Oeste e SW.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Clarão a  NW


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Grande bomba ao longe!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

Boas tardes,
Não ouvi a bomba mas as coisas parecem estar "interessantes" ali a norte de Leça. Ecos roxos a passar...

Vai chovendo agora, ficou muito escuro nestes últimos minutos. Os céus estiveram bonitos pela tarde, logo coloco umas fotos. 

E parece que também vem algo animado em direção ao Porto. Aguardemos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

"Quente" aqui, ainda com 7,8º

Vai chovendo e a temperatura não desce.


----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

Trovões ao longe!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Está a ficar frio e com o vento a ajudar, sigo com 9.2ºc.

*6.4 mm* acumulados.
Chuva puxada a vento


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

Chove bem e a temp desce, com 6,3º atuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2018 às 20:08)

Chove, 13,4 mm acumulados e a temperatura estabilizou para já nos 6,3º com 84% HR

Portanto a 4º aproximadamente do "ponto de neve"... Vamos aguardar mais para o fim do dia\madrugada....


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2018 às 20:09)

@Aristocrata é raro ter mais acumulado que tu eheheh


----------



## Lopes45 (29 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Chove, 13,4 mm acumulados e a temperatura estabilizou para já nos 6,3º com 84% HR
> 
> Portanto a 4º aproximadamente do "ponto de neve"... Vamos aguardar mais para o fim do dia\madrugada....


Era porreiro se se visse o fator branco. Era sinal que tambem estava sujeito a ver. ..


----------



## Paelagius (29 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Ai o que chove, 'meníno'!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Forte chuvada por aqui, até faz "fumo".

8.7ºc actuais  e* 7.8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2018 às 21:52)

Bem... fui ali ao Arrábida comprar umas amêndoas  e fui apanhado por isto mesmo em cima da ponte! O carro começou logo a "dançar", ainda não chovia muito e nem estava a perceber o porquê da "dança". Depois vi a manga toda esticadinha e percebi. Logo a seguir caiu uma brutal carga de água puxada a vento forte, fiquei sem ver durante alguns segundos, mesmo com o limpa para-brisas no máximo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

Boas noites! Dia de chuva fraca a moderada, com intervalos.
De momento sopra bem


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Umas relativamente ténues, mas sempre bonitas de ver, _Undulatus_, que parece que agora se chamam "Asperitas", que por aqui passaram hoje à tarde:




Undulatus Clouds. Porto, 29-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulatus Clouds. Porto, 29-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulatus Clouds. Porto, 29-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulatus Clouds. Porto, 29-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulatus Clouds. Porto, 29-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2018 às 00:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Umas relativamente ténues, mas sempre bonitas de ver, _Undulatus_, que parece que agora se chamam "Asperitas", que por aqui passaram hoje à tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estive à espera que pudesse surgir algo mais daí…

Por ora, repousa a serenidade… Não chove.


----------



## jcboliveira (30 Mar 2018 às 08:40)

A estação dos bombeiros estava no cimo da rampa dos carros daí as medidas serem baixas

Já a alguns meses fiquei com a sensação de ter visto uma estação no cimo da torre de treino mas como o vento continuava abaixo do ISEP achei que era erro de visão.
Neste momento os ventos são superiores ao ISEP mesmo com a mudança de local que eu realizei e que aumentou a minhas medidas. 

A estação, considerando os 142m do wunderground e pelos meus cálculos, está a 12m acima do solo. 

Como é o segundo ponto mais alto da cidade deve dar medidas interessantes.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia, 

por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros, sigo com 8.9ºc, vento Oeste 16Km/h e *3 mm* acumulados.

A oeste vão surgindo algumas células, esta (hoje  de manhã cedo) tinha um pequeno arco-íris e aquilo que aparenta ser algum granizo/saraiva:


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 09:25)

Grande foto.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 09:27)

jcboliveira disse:


> A estação dos bombeiros estava no cimo da rampa dos carros daí as medidas serem baixas
> 
> Já a alguns meses fiquei com a sensação de ter visto uma estação no cimo da torre de treino mas como o vento continuava abaixo do ISEP achei que era erro de visão.
> Neste momento os ventos são superiores ao ISEP mesmo com a mudança de local que eu realizei e que aumentou a minhas medidas.
> ...



Vou ver se passo por lá para confirmar se mudaram ou não a estação, ou pelo menos o anemómetro.

Não é só o vento que está superior, as próprias temperaturas estão mais baixas, o que pode indicar um local mais alto e exposto à circulação. 

Este aumento da velocidade do vento, quer actual e rajadas, não deve ser nenhum tipo de turbulência, que aumente localmente a velocidade,  pois a direcção é constante e não aleatória como era há algum tempo..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia 
Cai pedra


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Escuridão para norte, vê-se uma pequena shelf cloud e vai-se ouvindo vários trovões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Neva plo marao

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Por aqui temos agora um aguaceiro fraco a moderado.
Está fresco...
O *acumulado* dos aguaceiros de hoje está nos *5,3 mm*.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *15,7 mm*.
O *total mensal* já está nos *440,1 mm*. Nada mau!  Nada mau mesmo...



Luso Meteo disse:


> @Aristocrata é raro ter mais acumulado que tu eheheh


 @Luso Meteo , vê lá isso. Deves ter tido uma avaria qualquer. Só pode! 
Isto hoje ainda vai aumentar um pouco, talvez com granizo e eventualmente algum tipo de meteoro daqueles que todos gostamos.

As serranias da Peneda-Gerês, Montalegre, Cabreira, Barroso, Alvão, Marão e Montemuro vão ficar "divinas".
Pena minha que não posso ir até lá.
Bem, vou dormir um bocado que a noite pede agora algum recato. 

*Tmín: 3,2ºC (07.47h)

Tactual: 7,5ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

O melhor festival de trovoada que ocorreu à pouco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

0°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Granizo agora mesmo em Espinho, imaginem no montes mais altos

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Boas, aguaceiro moderado com granizo há 20 min


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

Neva com muita intensidade no alto espinho!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

Agora mesmo a Este de Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## darque_viana (30 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

Bombas aqui, nos últimos 15 minutos, uma delas flash e logo de seguida o estouro, mesmo aqui ao lado!!
Logo depois caiu uma grande carga de granizo durante 2/3 minutos, ficou tudo branco, ao ponto de os carros encostarem à berma na estrada!
Brutal


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

Trovão absurdo  Saraivada!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Em Viana do Castelo, há momentos:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

5°c em baltar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros, sigo com 8.9ºc, vento Oeste 16Km/h e *3 mm* acumulados.
> 
> A oeste vão surgindo algumas células, esta (hoje  de manhã cedo) tinha um pequeno arco-íris e aquilo que aparenta ser algum granizo/saraiva:


Que foto espetacular!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Boa tarde! Por aqui esta a bombar 

Vejam o video:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1691916047512122&id=100000812306738

Muita neve pelo marao!

Cota de neve ronda os 700m c acumulação aos 900M


----------



## Cinza (30 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

ouvem-se muitos para o lado do mar

edit - já estão em terra, chove muito para o lado de Laundos

neste momento muito granizo, tenho a estrada a ficar toda branca.

agora mesmo a metros de minha casa, estremeceu toda


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Ouço roncos distantes e abafados vindos de Oeste, muito escuro para O/SW.


----------



## rokleon (30 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

Um estrondo brutal de trovão agora mesmo!! Muitos poucos instantes após o raio


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

aqui também estão a arrebentar


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Que bomba mesmo aqui em cima e bastante granizo agora!


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

Trovão bem audível há segundos


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Mais uma! Nem um segundo passou até ao trovão!


----------



## rokleon (30 Mar 2018 às 14:07)

guimeixen disse:


> Que bomba mesmo aqui em cima e bastante granizo agora!


aqui apesar dos trovões por cá, nao houve granizo nem chuva significativa... A grande célula que aparece no radar as 12:05 passou mais a Norte


----------



## Cinza (30 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Segundo o ipma caiu um em Goios (perto de Barcelos) com kA 289.9, bem forte.


----------



## PauloSR (30 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Boa tarde!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso temos neste momento chuva forte, granizo e trovoada!!! Perfeito!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

Boas,

grande tempestade há dez minutos, violento aguaceiro de granizo e fortes rajadas que me inundou a garagem, e cada trovão impressionante! 

Estive sem luz até agora.


----------



## rokleon (30 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

rokleon disse:


> aqui apesar dos trovões por cá, nao houve granizo nem chuva significativa... A grande célula que aparece no radar as 12:05 passou mais a Norte


chegou cá "essa" chuva agora... com granizo mas de bem pequenas dimensões, trovões ouvidos ao longe também


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

Trovão mesmo aqui em cima

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (30 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

rokleon disse:


> Um estrondo brutal de trovão agora mesmo!! Muitos poucos instantes após o raio


Aqui em Lourosa o meu diferencial está sempre a ir abaixo com os trovões...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso temos neste momento chuva forte, granizo e trovoada!!! Perfeito!!!



Como fazem os forasteiros para provocar… 

Por aqui, no Porto, apenas terei dado conta de queda de granizo, a picar o lado de fora da caixilharia, enquanto dormia — não sei se era manhã bem cedo ou ainda madrugada. Há algum tempo, alguns clarões e murmúrio de longe. Trovoadas à luz do dia é que não… 

EDIT: Rimbombar forte agora mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Grande relâmpago a Oeste e estrondo


----------



## Andre Barbosa (30 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Bem, à coisa de 5 minutos caiu um relâmpago à minha frente como nunca tinha visto! Vinha na VRI e foi uma flashada que até me cegou e o estouro foi instantâneo! Impressionante!


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Outra bomba


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

No Sameiro, em Braga, estão neste momento 2,5°C com chuva 100% líquida


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Trovoada por valongo!
Que belo dia!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Grande relâmpago e estrondo, mesmo aqui por cima, até vibraram as janelas..
Chove grosso


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Outra vez…


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 15:08)

5 °c em Valongo incrível que saraivada

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2018 às 15:17)

Snifa disse:


> Grande relâmpago a Oeste e estrondo


Acho que foi esse brutalíssimo me acordou, pois já estava a dormitar no sofá depois do almoço...  Mesmo sendo de dia, o flash foi suficiente para me fazer abrir os olhos e quase de seguida veio o trovão


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros, sigo com 8.9ºc, vento Oeste 16Km/h e *3 mm* acumulados.
> 
> A oeste vão surgindo algumas células, esta (hoje  de manhã cedo) tinha um pequeno arco-íris e aquilo que aparenta ser algum granizo/saraiva:


Fantástica foto!


----------



## Pedro Matos (30 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Valente carga de granizo!!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Que chuvada acompanha de granizo e uma bomba mesmo aqui, nunca tinha visto um relâmpago tão perto!

E enquanto escrevo mais um trovão!


----------



## Pedro Matos (30 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

Valente bomba!! Até os alarmes dispararam aqui à volta.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2018 às 16:10)

Que estouro há pouco! 


Agora mais calmo, ainda que com alguns trovões audíveis.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

Vídeo que gravei em Fafe na Lameirinha a 750m de altitude...

Estavam 0º

Acumulação acima de 600m, significativa acima de 700m


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

Fafe TV a reportar a neve na Serra: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=931824923644389&id=241206306039591

Edit: mas no vídeo do Luso Meteo vê-se melhor 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

Muitos relâmpagos a sul e trovões fantásticos! 



Até agora o dia mais animado do ano por aqui!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2018 às 16:29)

SLM disse:


> Fafe TV a reportar a neve na Serra: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=931824923644389&id=241206306039591
> 
> Edit: mas no vídeo do Luso Meteo vê-se melhor
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Fui mesmo para a zona do Rally passei no salto na Lameirinha o pior foi subir outra vez com tanta neve o carro deslizava e nao subia... Mais 5 mins e ficava lá tal era a intensidade da neve.


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:31)

Neve na Serra de Fafe e trovoada na cidade, no vale.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Se neva com a intensidade que está a chover neste momento vai ter boa acumulação. E está a nevar na horizontal com certeza

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (30 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

O dia tem sido assim. Contantes passagens de células que deixam cargas de granizo e uns quantos trovões.


----------



## João45 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!

Há estimativas para qual será o período mais forte da tempestade? Já agora, até quando a amiga Irene ficará pela zona Norte?

Bom feriado para todos!


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Agora a Nordeste de Gaia







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Granizo na cidade de Fafe e continuam aqui os trovões
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

SLM disse:


> Se neva com a intensidade que está a chover neste momento vai ter boa acumulação. E está a nevar na horizontal com certeza
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Por vezes era na horizontal sim, era forte o vento lá em cima


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Por vezes era na horizontal sim, era forte o vento lá em cima


Imagino que sim. Aqui a chuva estava assim lá em cima seria mais fácil o vento levar os flocos. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

https://www.altominho.tv/site/2018/03/30/neve-condiciona-acessos-entre-arcos-de-valdevez-e-melgaco/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

No marão por volta das 12h o cenário era este!!


----------



## FSantos (30 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> No marão por volta das 12h o cenário era este!!



16.00h


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

Padronelo
Amarante
Abertas de sol 
8,0°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Aqui ficam os registos de hoje. As primeiras fotos são de uma trovoada que passou de manhã de aqui em frente. Ouvi-se vários trovões. As outras são da que passou ao início da tarde.




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr











Estes vídeos são da trovoada que veio por volta das 14h.

Depois de ver melhor o vídeo em que apanhei o relâmpago extremamente perto, reparei que demorou por volta de 0,4 segundos as ouvir-se o trovão, o que dá uma distância de pouco mais de 130m. E ao ver frame a frame, apanhei dois frames em que se nota o reflexo do raio num carro. Nota-se que o raio muito provavelmente atingiu a antena aqui em frente, que fica a por volta de 130m.


----------



## Lopes45 (30 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Bastante granizo em freamunde  mesmo agora.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Boas,

por aqui tudo mais calmo, o acumulado está nos *12.2 mm*.

10.8ºc actuais, Vento Oeste 25 Km/h e 74% HR.

Março segue com *328,0 mm* 

Um vídeo desta tarde, durante uma forte chuvada puxada a vento, acompanhada de alguma saraiva miúda e a fazer "fumo" nos telhados:


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 19:49)

Muito forte, eco roxo de precipitação no Geres






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

Estou chegar Gondomar 
Céu com boas abertas 
Nuvens lindissimas 
O sol a ir deitar-se 
9,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2018 às 19:56)

Hoje em Castro Laboreiro 850 Metros de Altitude.


Também na Bouça dos Homens a 1000metros de altitude ( video diogo fernandes )


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

Anoitecer ...
Porto ao longe 
Tirada da estrada D.Miguel
(Gondomar)
10,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Relâmpago!!!?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Segundo relâmpago


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

Vários raios e trovões há pouco, já fazem mais de 20 hoje (pelo menos que tenha visto/ouvido)


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam os registos de hoje. As primeiras fotos são de uma trovoada que passou de manhã de aqui em frente. Ouvi-se vários trovões. As outras são da que passou ao início da tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belos registos. Esse último relâmpago não o vi, pois estava virado para norte.


Como não havia descargas há algum tempo (o relâmpago na altura penso que apareceu do nada), é normal que não estivesses a filmar o céu. Mesmo assim excelente apanhado.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2018 às 22:08)

Não dei por nada


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia 
Gondomar 
Temperatura atual de 11,5°C
75% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (31 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Serra da Freita...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Boa noite.

Sem tempo para cá estar por estes dias, deixo aqui os *votos de uma Santa Páscoa para toda a comunidade METEOPT*.

Muitas amêndoas, coisas boas e tudo de bom para todos os membros e visitantes deste nobre espaço.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 00:01)

Dados de Gondomar 
10,7°C atual 
73% HR 
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2018 às 11:51)

Boa tarde,

Parece que não haverão alterações relevantes a reportar. Ligeira subida das temperaturas.

A todos, uma boa e santa Páscoa.


----------

